# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Canard PC perd des plumes Situation financière de Canard PC en 2022

## Ivan Le Fou

Coin du jeu: "Canard perd des plumes" du 20 juin 2020, en accès libre.
Je serai sur Twitch le lundi 20juin à 19:30 pour un stream spécial destiné à échanger avec ceux qui le veulent et répondre aux questions: twitch.tv/canardpc
*Canard PC perd des plumes
*Notre volatile va traverser une zone de turbulences, veuillez regagner votre tranchée, attacher votre ceinture, mettre un casque, enfiler des gants et endosser ce parachute blindé par-dessus votre gilet pare-balles. Sale temps pour les canards sauvages.

Les temps sont durs pour la presse indé. Comme dans beaucoup de secteurs économiques, nous avions déjà du mal à gérer les conséquences de deux ans de pandémie inédite, mais voilà que nous tombent à présent sur le bec celles d’une guerre déclenchée par la Russie en Ukraine.

*Pas de vaccin pour la presse Tech*
Les confinements à répétition ont définitivement handicapé, et parfois carrément empêché, les ventes en kiosque. Les voyages en train ou en avion se sont raréfiés pendant deux ans, et avec eux l’achat de magazines pour les égayer. Le télétravail a diminué les heures en transports en commun, tant mieux, mais aussi les heures de lecture et les ventes de journaux sur le chemin du boulot. Des habitudes de consommation ont été perdues, et des points de vente ont disparu, sans retour car le monde s’est transformé.
Parallèlement, les pénuries se sont multipliées. Celles de composants électroniques tout d’abord, qui ont perturbé les chaînes logistiques, limité la fabrication et raréfié les sorties de nouveaux produits dans notre domaine, celui du matériel de jeu vidéo et de la high-tech en général. Le milieu du hardware n’est pas le seul, bien sûr à avoir subi retards et changements de plannings : combien de jeux vidéo retardés, de salons annulés, de contrats d’édition mis en pause pour les studios, et de mois sans actualité pour la presse ?
Dès lors, pourquoi acheter un magazine quand l’actualité est morne et les produits de toute façon soit introuvables, soit hors de prix ?

*« Oh regarde, elle est vraiment grosse cette vague ! » (dernières paroles)*
Puis fin 2021, une autre pénurie plus inattendue est apparue : celle du papier. Pendant la crise du Covid, la demande de carton s’est emballée (oui, je sais…), en partie à cause du boom de la vente par correspondance mais aussi sous la pression de l’industrie pharmaceutique, prête à payer très cher pour emballer ses précieux médicaments. Le carton et le papier se faisant concurrence sur la même matière première, dans une industrie dont les capacités de production étaient en retrait depuis des années, le résultat a été une première explosion des prix du papier de +30 % à +50 %.
Puis est arrivée la guerre russe en Ukraine et ses multiples impacts : forte augmentation des prix de l’énergie (l’industrie du papier est très énergivore), gros problèmes logistiques (les grands acteurs du papier européens sont scandinaves) et tension sur les matières premières (produits chimiques pour les encres, aluminium pour les plaques d’impression, bois russe et biélorusse sous embargo…). S’est ensuivie en mars une nouvelle augmentation du papier, mais aussi de la plupart des autres composants, de 15 % à 20 %.

*C’est ici que Canard PC perd des plumes.*
Durant les deux ans de pandémie, nos ventes en kiosque avaient beaucoup souffert et nos recettes publicitaires encore plus. Et là, en deux mois, nos coûts de fabrication ont augmenté brusquement de plus de 26 %, et ce n’est probablement pas fini. La situation reviendra bien un jour à la "normale", mais nous ne savons pas combien de temps cela prendra. Et en attendant, une chose est sûre: notre organisation actuelle n’est plus viable dans ces conditions infernales, et pour éviter de finir en magret, _Canard PC_ n’a d’autre choix que de diminuer ses coûts de toute urgence.
Tout d’abord, et c’est l’aspect le plus douloureux de cette situation, nous supprimons des emplois dans chacune de nos activités actuelles : un à _Canard PC,_ un à _Canard PC Hardware_ et un sur la chaîne Canard TV. Comme c’est la triste règle en pareilles circonstances, ce sont les derniers arrivés qui partent les premiers : Ellen Replay, Oni et Sylvester Standalone vont perdre leur boulot. Aucun d’entre eux ne l’a mérité, ce sont d’excellents journalistes et des compagnons de rédaction comme on en trouve peu. Cette situation est parfaitement injuste. À la fin de cet été, vous ne verrez plus non plus la signature de Fishbone qui, sans être un membre permanent de la rédaction, était un compagnon de route du magazine depuis sa création. C’est un bout de l’histoire de _Canard PC_ qui se termine.
Ce n’est pas tout. Après avoir augmenté le prix des magazines en février, nous sommes contraints de baisser provisoirement leur pagination à partir de cet été et cela tant que les coûts d’impression resteront aussi délirants. J’espère que cette dernière mesure sera temporaire, mais sauf heureuses surprises (par exemple un vaccin définitif contre l’armée russe et une défaite du Covid), je ne crois pas à une amélioration cette année. Ah, et nous cherchons un papier moins cher pour la rentrée aussi, alors si vous en avez 6 ou 7 tonnes qui traînent dans votre cave…

*Life is a bitch (mais nous ne sommes pas encore morts)*
Nous savions dès 2020 que le modèle économique de la presse indépendante sur papier allait être en danger. Nous ne sommes pas restés les bras croisés. C’était le sens de la transformation globale révélée en juin 2021 avec une campagne de pré-abonnement, un nouveau site web, des formats d’émission plus variés et une nouvelle formule de_ Canard PC._
Depuis trois ans, nous avons activé une transition structurelle importante : entre 2019 et 2021, nos abonnements ont augmenté de 50 % et le chiffre d'affaires de notre activité numérique a été multiplié par trois. Mais changer le modèle économique d’un magazine comme le nôtre est un processus lent et nous n’avions prévu ni la crise du papier, ni l’invasion russe, ni surtout la radicalité de leurs conséquences.
Ce nouveau paysage nous oblige à nous adapter très brutalement. Pour passer cette année 2022, en serrant les dents très fort, d’abord, mais aussi pour retrouver les conditions viables d’une activité à laquelle nous tenons farouchement et pour laquelle nous avons toujours des ambitions. Alors oui, c’est un sale temps pour les canards sauvages, mais on ne va pas se laisser abattre.




> *Vous vous demandez comment nous aider ?*
> Quelle bonne idée ! C’est facile, achetez-nous. 
> Achetez-nous en kiosque, ou par abonnement. En numérique, c’est beaucoup moins cher et on ne risque pas d’augmentation du papier. Mais en papier, si c’est votre plaisir, ça nous aide aussi. Si vous êtes déjà abonnés, abonnez vos amis, votre dentiste, ou votre tonton communiste (astuce: sur un malentendu, Canard PC peut passer comme un supplément de l’Humanité). Si toutes vos connaissances sont déjà abonnées, ou si vous n’avez pas d’amis, interpellez les gens dans la rue pour leur parler de Canard PC (vous pouvez le faire aussi sur Twitter et Facebook, mais c’est moins drôle). Faites connaître notre chaîne Twitch (là aussi vous pouvez vous abonner pour nous soutenir) et notre chaîne youtube.
> Enfin sachez que:
> 
> Paypal, c’est cher: payer par Paypal nous coûte dix fois plus cher que par CB;Le numérique, c’est pas cher: 3€ le numéro ! (12 Canard PC + 4 Canard PC Hardware pour 49€/an);Le numérique, c’est riche : l’abonnement numérique vous donne accès au web mais aussi aux versions PDF sur mobile, y compris les hors-série.




Je rajoute une petite FAQ avec les réponses aux questions les plus souvent posées:

*Pourquoi ne pas faire un Ulule ou une cagnotte de soutien ?*
Dans le contexte économique actuel, avec l’explosion infernale des coûts de fabrication, notre fonctionnement et notre organisation actuelle n’est plus viable dans ces conditions. Nous devons d’abord retrouver un modèle économique viable et une ligne de flottaison. Il ne serait pas très honnête de vous demander des dons sans cette adaptation préalable, ce serait comme de remplir un seau percé. 
Nous ferons appel à votre solidarité si nous en avons besoin et quand nous aurons construit une solution de sortie de crise.

*Pourquoi ne pas baisser la qualité du papier pour faire des économies ?*
En raison de la pénurie expliquée dans l’article, il est aujourd’hui difficile de changer de papier, voire même de trouver du papier: pour pouvoir satisfaire tout le monde, les fabricants rationnent les imprimeurs en fonction de l’historique des commandes passées. Nous allons changer le papier de couverture pour une version moins épaisse et un peu plus économique, mais nous devrons attendre la disponibilité du nouveau papier en septembre ou octobre.

*Pourquoi ne pas abandonner le papier et passer au tout numérique ?*
Aujourd’hui, deux tiers des lecteurs de Canard PC achètent (au numéro ou par abonnement) la version papier. Nous ne pouvons pas l’arrêter du jour au lendemain sans mettre encore plus en danger notre activité et nos emplois.

*Pour vous aider, vaut-il mieux s’abonner au papier ou au numérique ?*
En temps normal, nous vous conseillerions de choisir le support qui vous fait le plus plaisir. mais aujourd’hui avec les incertitudes sur le prix du papier, nous préférons vous conseiller le numérique.
Nous avons mis en place un tarif d’abonnement numérique “de soutien” pour ceux qui en ont les moyens.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci de toutes ces informations, si sombre le tableau soit-il.

Le départ d'Ellen, Oni et Sylvester est une douche froide. Vous perdez effectivement des "plumes" de valeur et c'est bien triste. À titre personnel, je tiens à saluer tout particulièrement le passage d'Ellen Replay à la rédac' (si elle passe encore par ici, sinon vous seriez adorables de lui transmettre), j'appréciais en effet la fraîcheur, la bonne humeur et la drôlerie qui se dégageaient de ses articles - à mon sens, un parfait équilibre entre un avis de journaliste experte et un point de vue "à hauteur de joueur" qui aidait à se projeter dans telle ou telle expérience ludique. Pour quelqu'un qui (à ma connaissance) ne venait pas du milieu de la presse JV, elle avait, à mon sens, parfaitement pris ses marques et j'aimais bien ce que son style apportait au journal. Nulle doute que pareille plume retrouvera tôt ou tard un écrin dans lequel s'épanouir - et cela vaut aussi pour Oni et Sylvester même si j'ai moins eu l'occasion de les lire - je vous dis donc à tous les trois un grand *merci* en tant que lecteur et vous souhaite de rebondir rapidement.

À tous les autres, bon courage et haut les cœurs pour traverser la tempête.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ellen Replay, Oni et Sylvester Standalone vont perdre leur boulot.


Oh merde  :Emo: 

Merci Ellen pour ces dossiers qui allaient au-delà des jeux et qui s'intéressaient à leur pratique dans des domaines aussi variés qu'intéressants, ainsi que pour l'ambiance joyeuse et bienveillante de tes streams, surtout sur les jeux d'horreur.

Merci Oni pour ton expertise technique, même si je suis un lecteur moins assidu à CPC Hardware j'appréciais le ton de tes articles et de tes interventions dans les émissions. Sans oublier tes streams du weekend où tu t'échangeais des patates avec la communauté dans la bonne humeur.

Et merci Jules pour être formidable, que ce soit à la régie pendant les émissions mais aussi sur tes streams apéros aux chemisettes improbables et aux invités toujours bien choisis.

Le meilleur pour la suite à vous trois.

----------


## Ruvon

> Vous perdez effectivement des "plumes" de valeur et c'est bien triste. À titre personnel, je tiens à saluer tout particulièrement le passage d'Ellen Replay à la rédac' (si elle passe encore par ici, sinon vous seriez adorables de lui transmettre), j'appréciais en effet la fraîcheur, la bonne humeur et la drôlerie qui se dégageaient de ses articles - à mon sens, un parfait équilibre entre un avis de journaliste experte et un point de vue "à hauteur de joueur" qui aidait à se projeter dans telle ou telle expérience ludique. Pour quelqu'un qui (à ma connaissance) ne venait pas du milieu de la presse JV, elle avait, à mon sens, parfaitement pris ses marques et j'aimais bien ce que son style apportait au journal.


This.

----------


## Getz

Sérieusement, Ellen ?  ::'(: 

Je me faisais la réflexion, lorsque je lisais ses dossiers, qu'elle était devenu un élément indispensable du magazine: on sentait le gros travail de recherche derrière, tout en voyant clairement que ce qu'elle écrivait la passionnait. 
Elle a réussi en quelques mois à rendre ses dossiers les papiers les plus intéressants du mag à mes yeux...
Je suis vraiment triste et je trouve cette règle du "dernier arrivé, premier parti" assez injuste, mais bien évidemment j'imagine que c'est excessivement dur pour vous  ::cry:: 

Très triste également pour Oni, même si je lis moins CPC HW, j'aimais beaucoup ses interventions dans l'émission. Il ne reste plus que Dandu au HW ? 

Et je pense que Sylvester a beaucoup apporté à votre chaîne Twitch. J'imagine qu'on aura plus trop de replay sur Youtube ?


Dans tous les cas, bon courage à tous les trois, j'espère vous relire/revoir/réentendre ici ou ailleurs. 
Et bon courage à Canard PC pour faire face à toutes ces difficultés...

----------


## Boulingrin

Beaucoup de compassion envers vous et envers les personnes qui s'en vont également, dont j'apprécie le travail depuis qu'elles étaient arrivées. Merci également à Ellen Replay, Oni et Sylvester que j'apprécié lire et/ou regarder en streams, qui auront fait partie d'une certaine façon de mon quotidien ces derniers temps, et que j'espère retrouver rapidement ailleurs.

Je souhaite à chaque membre de CPC, restant ou sur le départ, de rebondir et que cette foutue crise soit rapidement derrière nous  ::sad:: 

La rédac a évidemment mon soutien (et mon abo, il va sans dire...)

----------


## Howii

Pas compris cette histoire de "règle" qui dit que les derniers arrivés doivent partir. Chat va devoir se démerder sans Jules pour toutes les émissions ? On va vraiment devoir se passer des supers dossiers d'Ellen ? Ça va se passer comment chez CPC Hardware pour Dandu ... ?

Bref, bon courage à tous les quatre pour la suite, en espérant qu'ils ne galèrent pas trop et arrivent à trouver un peu de "stabilité".

----------


## Flad

A titre personnel, très triste du départ d'Ellen pour ses articles de fond  :Emo: 
Et très triste du départ d'Oni pour les samedi bagarre. Jamais vu quelqu'un aussi chill dans la baston.

----------


## Stelteck

Très dommage.

Je pensais, il n'y a pas un problème avec le nouveau format (Enfin, ca fait quelques moins maintenant) du magasine ? (Et notamment sa couverture cartonnée).

Personnellement, je préfèrais avant quand le magasine était en papier souple facilement roulable et pliable. Et c'était peut être moins cher à fabriquer ?

----------


## sissi

Ben merde quoi.  :Emo:

----------


## Sigma Primaris

Si j'avais su j'aurais arrêté l'abo papier pour le numérique. Je serais prêt à transformer l'abo en numérique, d'ailleurs, je sais pas si c'est réaliste de proposer aux lecteurs de ne plus recevoir les magazines de leur abo actuel pour rendre ces abos un peu plus rentables.

----------


## M.Rick75

Rhaaa, quelle triste nouvelle.  :Emo: 




> Oh merde 
> Merci Ellen (...)
> Merci Oni (...)
> Et merci Jules (...)


Pareil.

Et merci Fish pour m'avoir fait marrer en lisant des news sur un sujet qui ne me passionne pas de base.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> je sais pas si c'est réaliste de proposer aux lecteurs de ne plus recevoir les magazines de leur abo actuel pour rendre ces abos un peu plus rentables.


Euh, je ne pense pas non. Les tarifs entre abo papier et numérique sont déjà différenciés, si t'as payé un abo papier c'est pas pour qu'on vienne te demander d'y renoncer parce que ça coûte trop cher.
En revanche, une légère augmentation du tarif papier ne me choquerait pas (mais ce n'est qu'un avis individuel, un prix trop élevé peut aussi constituer un frein à l'achat pour des lecteurs plus occasionnels).

----------


## Jul Marston

> Pas compris cette histoire de "règle" qui dit que les derniers arrivés doivent partir.


L'ancienneté coûte plus chère à virerEnfin j'imagine que c'est un truc de ce genre

----------


## M.Rick75

> En revanche, une légère augmentation du tarif papier ne me choquerait pas (mais ce n'est qu'un avis individuel, un prix trop élevé peut aussi constituer un frein à l'achat pour des lecteurs plus occasionnels).


Le problème c'est que le magazine papier sort tout juste d'une augmentation de prix, en février (6,90 € --> 7,90 €) et en 2018 également, sauf erreur (je suis pas sur des dates. Abo papier, prix du numéro. L'abo online a pris aussi mais pas autant il me semble).

----------


## Kesitem

Ah merde, c'est dur!

J'espère que le canard restera à flot.

Et surtout une grosse pensée pour Ellen Replay, Oni et Sylvester Standalone. J'espère que vous rebondirez rapidement!

----------


## Wobak

> Pas compris cette histoire de "règle" qui dit que les derniers arrivés doivent partir. Chat va devoir se démerder sans Jules pour toutes les émissions ?


Bah je pense que c'est surtout qu'il fallait trouver une "règle" pour choisir de qui se séparer, mais que ça serait quoi qu'il en soit injuste pour tout le monde.

----------


## Visslar

Bon courage à tous, j'espère que vous allez vous en remettre rapidement  ::'(:

----------


## kikrok

Quelle triste nouvelle  ::'(: 

Bonne route à Ellen, Sylvester, Dandu et Fishbone. Vous faisiez vraiment partie de l'équipe et vous allez me manquer. J'espère que vous pourrez rebondir.
Bonne chance à CanardPC, J'espère que ce gros passage à vide ne sera que temporaire.

----------


## Jul Marston

Déjà que Replay n'apparaît pas dans le dernier Rockyrama... (bon, un spécial "1982", forcément, elle ne devait pas être née...)

----------


## Taï Lolo

On vit vraiment une époque de merde !  ::|: 

Gros choc, c'est quatre pointures qui nous quittent. Merci pour tout Ellen, Oni, Sylvester et Fish.
Si dans le futur, vos projets sont compatibles avec des Patreons comme pour Fishbone, faites-nous signe !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Pas compris cette histoire de "règle" qui dit que les derniers arrivés doivent partir. Chat va devoir se démerder sans Jules pour toutes les émissions ? On va vraiment devoir se passer des supers dossiers d'Ellen ? Ça va se passer comment chez CPC Hardware pour Dandu ... ?
> 
> Bref, bon courage à tous les quatre pour la suite, en espérant qu'ils ne galèrent pas trop et arrivent à trouver un peu de "stabilité".


Le "choix" des personnes concernés par des licenciements économiques (au sein d'une même unité de travail) est encadré par des règles administratives, avec plusieurs critères (ancienneté, famille, etc.) dont l'ancienneté est le principal (les nouveaux partent avant les anciens). Le chef d'entreprise ne choisit pas selon son bon vouloir ("Je l'aime pas Da Silva, j'peux lui mettre un blâme ?")

----------


## Eloso

> Le "choix" des personnes concernés par des licenciements économiques (au sein d'une même unité de travail) est encadré par des règles administratives, avec plusieurs critères (ancienneté, famille, etc.) dont l'ancienneté est le principal (les nouveaux partent avant les anciens). Le chef d'entreprise ne choisit pas selon son bon vouloir ("Je l'aime pas Da Silva, j'peux lui mettre un blâme ?")


Les RH avaient déjà mis en place le LIFO avant les informaticiens.


Pour en revenir aux annonces, très triste nouvelle pour débuter la semaine.
Je leur souhaite le meilleur pour la suite (ainsi qu'à la rédac Canard PC, où j'espère que ce n'est qu'un creux qu'elle saura à nouveau surmonter).

----------


## Howii

> Le "choix" des personnes concernés par des licenciements économiques (au sein d'une même unité de travail) est encadré par des règles administratives, avec plusieurs critères (ancienneté, famille, etc.) dont l'ancienneté est le principal (les nouveaux partent avant les anciens). Le chef d'entreprise ne choisit pas selon son bon vouloir ("Je l'aime pas Da Silva, j'peux lui mettre un blâme ?")


Ok je vois, ça fout un immense seum tout de même (comme dirait les moins vieux que moi  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Getz

Le dernier arrivé était bien Soupape François pourtant non ? Après, si en effet il y a d'autres critères comme des critères familiaux, cela ne nous regarde pas bien évidemment, j'imagine que tout a été fait dans les règles, et qu'il y a une histoire de poste également à prendre en compte.

----------


## SaturnNitrik

Coupable.
Je prenais le papier de temps en temps pre-covid quand je passais dans une gare avec un kiosque.

Depuis, je passe moins dans les gares, mais, soyons honnete, le prix unitaire me refroidi même si je le sais parfaitement justifié.
Pourtant je squatte sans soucis ce forum d'experts.

Bref, il est temps de corriger le tir et je suis un con d'attendre un message de d'alerte pour le faire. Me voila abonné numériquement. J'ai hate de vous relire.

Bon courage à l'équipe.

----------


## LeLiquid

Roh c'est vraiment nul. J'aime beaucoup tout le monde mais particulièrement Ellen. Drôle, pertinente, et apportait quelque chose que les autres ne faisaient pas je trouve. 

On peut toujours espérer les voir faire des piges ou passer sur les streams ?  :Emo:

----------


## Goji

Putain, ça fait presque vingt ans que Canard PC s'en prend plein la gueule et se relève à chaque fois. Ça doit être usant, à la longue, mais vous tenez bon malgré les difficultés et les sacrifices, gros respect... courage à toutes et tous, vous méritez vos fidèles lecteurs, vous méritez la place que la presse du jeu vidéo vous octroie, vous méritez de vous en sortir encore une fois.
Monde de merde, on aura ta peau (et on construira par dessus un nouvel espoir rempli d'amour).

----------


## Sinequanone

Les gars, il est temps d'ouvrir une case dons directement disponible sur le site pour soutenir la rédac.
Autre idée, permettre aux non abonnés d'acheter un article pour un faible montant.
Et si nécessaire, inclure un peu de pub sur le site. Mieux vaut souffrir que mourir.
Je serais pas contre l'idée de participer à une cagnotte pour sauver au moins un jeunot des 3.
Bref on vous aime alors ne finissez pas en civet.

----------


## Argha

Wtf Ellen ? Je partage pas forcément ses goûts mais...
Enfin c'est acté GL HF comme on dit.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Le "choix" des personnes concernés par des licenciements économiques (au sein d'une même unité de travail) est encadré par des règles administratives, avec plusieurs critères (ancienneté, famille, etc.) dont l'ancienneté est le principal (les nouveaux partent avant les anciens). Le chef d'entreprise ne choisit pas selon son bon vouloir ("Je l'aime pas Da Silva, j'peux lui mettre un blâme ?")


Comme dit Ivan, il y a des règles, qui sont là pour garantir une certaine équité et éviter que la liste des départs soit faite sur des critères discriminants, ou sur des préférences personnelles (du genre "je vire tous ceux qui gueulent un peu trop fort pour ne garder que des moutons faciles à gérer" ).

Les critères peuvent être définis par un accord collectif (convention collective, accord de branche, accord d'entreprise) ou en l'absence d'accord collectif, par l'employeur (après consultation du CSE s'il y en a un dans l'entreprise).
Si l'employeur définit les critères, il doit impérativement tenir compte de ceux-ci :




> -Charges de famille du salarié, en particulier celles des parents isolés : Personne ne vivant pas en couple et assumant seule la charge exclusive d'au moins un enfant
>     -Ancienneté du salarié dans l'établissement ou l'entreprise
>     -Toute situation rendant la réinsertion professionnelle spécialement difficile, en particulier celle des salariés âgés ou handicapés
>     -Qualités professionnelles appréciées par catégorie (rapidité et polyvalence dans la réalisation des tâches)


Ce qui fait qu'entre un salarié 'travailleur handicapé' présent dans la boite depuis 20ans et parent isolé, et un autre salarié sans charges familiale arrivé il y a 6 mois, s'il ne reste qu'un poste, c'est théoriquement le premier qui reste en place.


Un peu de lecture en français 'normal' (pas trop juridique) sur les licenciements économiques :
Comment sont choisis les salariés touchés par un licenciement économique ?

A noter aussi un point que la plupart des salariés ignorent : en cas de licenciement économique, si il y a des réouverture de postes, les salariés licenciés pour motif économique bénéficient d'une priorité de réembauche par rapport à des embauches 'extérieures', pendant un délai minimum d'un an (ou plus en cas de dispositions collectives plus favorables), A CONDITION d'en faire la demande.


Les dossiers d'Ellen vont me manquer, et CPC ne sera plus tout à fait le même sans les news 'Hardware' de Fishbone.

----------


## Medjes

> Les gars, il est temps d'ouvrir une case dons directement disponible sur le site pour soutenir la rédac.
> Autre idée, permettre aux non abonnés d'acheter un article pour un faible montant.
> Et si nécessaire, inclure un peu de pub sur le site. Mieux vaut souffrir que mourir.
> Je serais pas contre l'idée de participer à une cagnotte pour sauver au moins un jeunot des 3.
> Bref on vous aime alors ne finissez pas en civet.


+1

----------


## Jul Marston

Je suis le seul lecteur de CPC à ne pas être un gros richard ou quoi ? Entre ceux qui sont prêts à payer plus et ceux qui veulent faire des dons... Ça devient un luxe d'aimer lire revues et journaux ; je resterai abonné au papier (en plus de Twitch, alors que je n'ai pas Amazon -la pénurie de papier, ce n'est pas moi) jusqu'à ce que mon RSA me dise "stop !" ; l'accès à la culture populaire (et à ceux qui en parlent) devient un loisir d'élite

----------


## Snowki

Je suis tristesse  ::'(: .  Tout plein de gros bisous à ceux qui partent, je vous souhaite le meilleur pour la suite, vous le méritez amplement.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Quid de la survie du forum par rapport aux problèmes qu'a le journal ? Parce que j'imagine que ça doit avoir un certain coût un forum aussi "gros" en nombre d'usagers quotidiens.
J'ai été abonné au papier puis au numérique jusqu'à très récemment mais je n'ai pas renouvelé tout simplement parce que je ne lis que très peu d'articles (et c'est souvent ceux qui passent gratuits de toute façon), et je ne regarde pas du tout votre chaîne Twitch. La faute à un truc tout bête: j'ai tellement de jeux que je n'ai plus vraiment l'utilité d'articles de tests ou découvertes. Et au final si j'ai besoin d'un avis, j'en trouve sur le forum ou sur les avis Steam et autres parce que le jeu sera sorti depuis minimum un an.

Par contre je suis un gros utilisateur du forum et je me verrais mal m'en passer, donc si l'abo peut aider à le garder, je suis prêt à reprendre un an.

Courage à ceux qui partent en tout cas, ça doit être compliqué à vivre pour tout le monde.

----------


## Jagermeister

Choqué, triste, déçu.
J'espère que le mag survivra à cette situation difficile comme ça a été possible par le passé.
Attaché sentimentalement d'abord à Joystick puis par CPC cette nouvelle me fout bien le bourdon. 
Solidarité avec les partants.

----------


## Montigny

Triste nouvelle  ::'(: 

Entre les décès et les licenciements...

Du coup , pourquoi ne pas passer au tout numérique si ça revient moins cher ? Se passer de faire l'édition papier pendant que les prix sont toujours aussi hauts ?

Ayant travaillé dans une usine de meubles , je peux vous dire qu'il n'y a pas que l'édition de magazines qui souffre niveau approvisionnements. Les américains et les chinois rachètent au prix le plus haut tout le bois (suisses,belge,français,allemand) et du coup , les entreprises françaises ne veulent/peuvent pas s'aligner sur ces prix...du coup , il y a une énorme difficulté d'approvisionnement en panneaux de bois (qui font 2800*2070 en surface) et les délais sont de plus 8 mois....

----------


## Wobak

> Quid de la survie du forum par rapport aux problèmes qu'a le journal ? Parce que j'imagine que ça doit avoir un certain coût un forum aussi "gros" en nombre d'usagers quotidiens.
> J'ai été abonné au papier puis au numérique jusqu'à très récemment mais je n'ai pas renouvelé tout simplement parce que je ne lis que très peu d'articles (et c'est souvent ceux qui passent gratuits de toute façon), et je ne regarde pas du tout votre chaîne Twitch. La faute à un truc tout bête: j'ai tellement de jeux que je n'ai plus vraiment l'utilité d'articles de tests ou découvertes. Et au final si j'ai besoin d'un avis, j'en trouve sur le forum ou sur les avis Steam et autres parce que le jeu sera sorti depuis minimum un an.
> 
> Par contre je suis un gros utilisateur du forum et je me verrais mal m'en passer, donc si l'abo peut aider à le garder, je suis prêt à reprendre un an.
> 
> Courage à ceux qui partent en tout cas, ça doit être compliqué à vivre pour tout le monde.


On a déjà travaillé à réduire les coûts des serveurs qu'utilise la rédac pour fonctionner, et ce qui est actuellement en fonctionnement reste en l'état à l'heure actuelle (sauf si Ivan décide que non), mais il ne m'a pas parlé de faire tomber le forum pour l'instant. 

J'imagine que son coût reste "dérisoire" comparé aux charges patronales + salaire d'un employé.

----------


## Lennyroquai

Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon moment pour poster ce type de message... Juste un petit cri du coeur pour le live de ce soir à ce sujet.

Je me désole de la situation actuelle de CPC... mais malheureusement je ne suis plus abonné et actuellement je ne souhaite pas renouveller celui-ci. 
J'aime CPC depuis très longtemps, mais j'ai été usé aussi par certaines choses : le site Web qui a eu beaucoup de soucis et qui est moins "à mon goût" que le précédent (que je trouvais agréable, mais juste lent), la dernière couverture de l'event XBOX/Bethesda qui s'ouvre par "la merde d'Arkane", "Rien d'intéressant" devant le récap des 50 jeux de l'event, des streams qui sont plus centré sur le streameur que sur le jeu (Même si certaines "expériences" ont été des succès), Des grandes digressions / discussions sur le cinéma et les scénarios au détriment des jeux lors des émissions, etc...
Sans vouloir dire que CPC doit être aseptisé pour ne faire que du Jeu Video... j'ai parfois l'impression que le sujet du JV est une corvée alors que les membres de la rédac veulent parler d'autres choses.

En fait, j'ai l'impression d'un désintêret pour le jeu video au fur et à mesure. Sentiment partagé par certains membres de la commu que je fréquente. De même lors des couvertures d'évenements, certains pseudos bien connus du Twitch CPC sont visibles sur d'autres chaînes que celle de CPC.
Ca me fait profondément #5¢¦$. J'ai en plus l'impression que l'apport de sang frais est extrement limité et que ca tient "sur les anciens" qui ont une ferveur sans limite pour le mag, et que finalement cela reste en bocal fermé, "un média de vieux".

La plume reste incroyable, les principes sont toujours aussi solides : mais il y'a un côté parfois "hautain" qui jette un froid et qui je pense donne un mauvaise image et qui ne motive pas l'apport de nouveaux viewers

De mon côté, s'il y'a un appel au soutien : je répondrais présent sans hésiter ! Mais j'ai du mal à envisager un réabonnement que je n'utiliserais pas. Les rares articles que je souhaite lire étant souvent gratuit en plus (cette fonctionnalité est je pense un énorme piège)

Plein de courage en tout cas à tout le monde. Désolé de lâcher "mon sel" à ce moment, j'assure que mes intentions sont pas d'allourdir la situation, mais vraiment juste de donner un retour.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Du coup , pourquoi ne pas passer au tout numérique si ça revient moins cher ? Se passer de faire l'édition papier pendant que les prix sont toujours aussi hauts ?


Passer au tout numérique, c'est perdre beaucoup de lecteurs.

----------


## Hideo

:Emo: 




> Ça devient un luxe d'aimer lire revues et journaux


C'est malheureusement la triste conclusion de cette situation. 




> On a déjà travaillé à réduire les coûts des serveurs qu'utilise la rédac pour fonctionner, et ce qui est actuellement en fonctionnement reste en l'état à l'heure actuelle (sauf si Ivan décide que non), mais il ne m'a pas parlé de faire tomber le forum pour l'instant. 
> 
> J'imagine que son coût reste "dérisoire" comparé aux charges patronales + salaire d'un employé.


Ca parle de dons un peu plus haut, j'y connais pas grand chose mais il me semble que Ivan a plusieurs fois répété qu'il ne voulait pas trop y toucher pour des raisons morales mais aussi légales, on ne peux pas demander des dons pour une entreprise juste comme ca. 

Par contre ca serait peut etre plus facile de mettre en place un systeme de dons pour maintenir le forum ? Le cout est peut etre ridicule par rapport aux charges / salaires mais dans cette situation tout est le bienvenu j'imagine et c'est une autre facon de supporter le mag. J'ai deja un abo et personne a qui je pourrait vraiment en offrir un mais si je peux mettre une piece pour le fofo c'est sans hesiter.

Je serai aussi pret a payer un supplement d'abo pour s'aligner sur le prix du papier si c'etait possible.

----------


## Howii

> Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon moment pour poster ce type de message... Juste un petit cri du coeur pour le live de ce soir à ce sujet.
> 
> Je me désole de la situation actuelle de CPC... mais malheureusement je ne suis plus abonné et actuellement je ne souhaite pas renouveller celui-ci. 
> J'aime CPC depuis très longtemps, mais j'ai été usé aussi par certaines choses : le site Web qui a eu beaucoup de soucis et qui est moins "à mon goût" que le précédent (que je trouvais agréable, mais juste lent), la dernière couverture de l'event XBOX/Bethesda qui s'ouvre par "la merde d'Arkane", "Rien d'intéressant" devant le récap des 50 jeux de l'event, des streams qui sont plus centré sur le streameur que sur le jeu (Même si certaines "expériences" ont été des succès), Des grandes digressions / discussions sur le cinéma et les scénarios au détriment des jeux lors des émissions, etc...
> Sans vouloir dire que CPC doit être aseptisé pour ne faire que du Jeu Video... j'ai parfois l'impression que le sujet du JV est une corvée alors que les membres de la rédac veulent parler d'autres choses.
> 
> En fait, j'ai l'impression d'un désintêret pour le jeu video au fur et à mesure. Sentiment partagé par certains membres de la commu que je fréquente. De même lors des couvertures d'évenements, certains pseudos bien connus du Twitch CPC sont visibles sur d'autres chaînes que celle de CPC.
> Ca me fait profondément #5¢¦$. J'ai en plus l'impression que l'apport de sang frais est extrement limité et que ca tient "sur les anciens" qui ont une ferveur sans limite pour le mag, et que finalement cela reste en bocal fermé, "un média de vieux".
> 
> ...


Je rejoins pas mal cet avis !

----------


## JPS

Ho merde ! Triste nouvelle !
Tout mon soutien à Ellen, Oni, Jules (qui est formidable) et Fish.

PS : je n'ai vu le nom de Fish que cité par les canards pas par Ivan, j'ai mal lu ou quoi ?

----------


## DangerMo

> Ho merde ! Triste nouvelle !
> Tout mon soutien à Ellen, Oni, Jules (qui est formidable) et Fish.
> 
> PS : je n'ai vu le nom de Fish que cité par les canards pas par Ivan, j'ai mal lu ou quoi ?


Certainement mal lu : Fish fait bien partie de la charrette.  ::'(:

----------


## Flad

> Ho merde ! Triste nouvelle !
> Tout mon soutien à Ellen, Oni, Jules (qui est formidable) et Fish.
> 
> PS : je n'ai vu le nom de Fish que cité par les canards pas par Ivan, j'ai mal lu ou quoi ?


Je me permets de quoter Ivan 


> À la fin de cet été, vous ne verrez plus non plus la signature de Fishbone qui, sans être un membre permanent de la rédaction, était un compagnon de route du magazine depuis sa création. C’est un bout de l’histoire de Canard PC qui se termine.

----------


## akaraziel

> Quid de la survie du forum par rapport aux problèmes qu'a le journal ? Parce que j'imagine que ça doit avoir un certain coût un forum aussi "gros" en nombre d'usagers quotidiens.
> J'ai été abonné au papier puis au numérique jusqu'à très récemment mais je n'ai pas renouvelé tout simplement parce que je ne lis que très peu d'articles (et c'est souvent ceux qui passent gratuits de toute façon), et je ne regarde pas du tout votre chaîne Twitch. La faute à un truc tout bête: j'ai tellement de jeux que je n'ai plus vraiment l'utilité d'articles de tests ou découvertes. Et au final si j'ai besoin d'un avis, j'en trouve sur le forum ou sur les avis Steam et autres parce que le jeu sera sorti depuis minimum un an.
> 
> Par contre je suis un gros utilisateur du forum et je me verrais mal m'en passer, donc si l'abo peut aider à le garder, je suis prêt à reprendre un an.
> 
> Courage à ceux qui partent en tout cas, ça doit être compliqué à vivre pour tout le monde.


Pareil. Ça fait un moment que je me tâte à prendre un abo, déjà parce que ça me rappelle l'époque Joystick et l'attente mensuelle du mag, mais aussi parce que je passe quand même pas mal de temps sur le fofo.

----------


## Ruvon

Je l'avais lu mais pas cité dans mes remerciements, alors :

Merci Fish, pour cette rubrique Gadget déjantée, où j'ai découvert des objets pas forcément inutiles et parfois flippants, que je prenais toujours plaisir à lire. Merci pour ces quelques streams musicaux auxquels on a eu droit aussi, et évidemment pour cette musique emblématique de la chaine Twitch.

----------


## Megagamelle

Ellen, Oni, Jules et Fishbone.  ::sad:: 

J'espère qu'ils vont vite retrouver du boulot. Un boulot à la hauteur de leur talent et dans le/les domaines qu'ils affectionnent.

----------


## amiral_slip

je confesse ne plus en acheter, a part un HS hardware une fois par an pour me tenir au jus.

mais c'est une triste nouvelle, et j'espere que la team restante va rebondir.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Mag papier devenu trop cher en rapport à l'objet, abo numérique qui se tire une balle dans le pied avec le bouton de Chouinage gratuit (3 par semaine soit 12 papiers par mois...) et d'autres outils comme celui ci qui donne la note et la synthèse de tout test passé un jour dans le mag : https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/index.html

Résultat, le modèle économique me semble peu compréhensible.

Hors l'aspect tarif, la question de l'utilité d'un mag de tests JV : les boutiques proposent du refund, un système de réputation du jeu suivant les avis utilisateurs compilés, et comme si cela ne suffisait pas, le leasing de jeux (gamepass) permet de jouer à tout sans se préoccuper de savoir si tel ou tel jeu vaut qu'on lâche 60€, suffit de prendre 3 mois pour 1€, ou des durées d'abo au gré des offres. Et je passe sur la braderie permanente de jeux via les bundles ou même sur le nombre pléthorique de jeux offerts, notamment par EGS ou Prime Gaming, voire GOG et autres.

Résultat, l'utilité d'un mag de JV, même pour tromper l'ennui entre deux gares, me semble peu évidente. Devenir un mag de culture JV et pas seulement de tests est une idée, mais de là à ce que ça suffise...

Bref, j'ai bien aimé Joystick et Canard PC, mais ça me semble correspondre à des époques lointaines et à leurs propres logiques. Ce qui ne m'empêche pas de compatir sincèrement, tant les gens derrière le mag doivent vivre un véritable chemin de croix au fil des ans.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon moment pour poster ce type de message... Juste un petit cri du coeur pour le live de ce soir à ce sujet.
> 
> Je me désole de la situation actuelle de CPC... mais malheureusement je ne suis plus abonné et actuellement je ne souhaite pas renouveller celui-ci. 
> J'aime CPC depuis très longtemps, mais j'ai été usé aussi par certaines choses : le site Web qui a eu beaucoup de soucis et qui est moins "à mon goût" que le précédent (que je trouvais agréable, mais juste lent), la dernière couverture de l'event XBOX/Bethesda qui s'ouvre par "la merde d'Arkane", "Rien d'intéressant" devant le récap des 50 jeux de l'event, des streams qui sont plus centré sur le streameur que sur le jeu (Même si certaines "expériences" ont été des succès), Des grandes digressions / discussions sur le cinéma et les scénarios au détriment des jeux lors des émissions, etc...
> Sans vouloir dire que CPC doit être aseptisé pour ne faire que du Jeu Video... j'ai parfois l'impression que le sujet du JV est une corvée alors que les membres de la rédac veulent parler d'autres choses.
> 
> En fait, j'ai l'impression d'un désintêret pour le jeu video au fur et à mesure. Sentiment partagé par certains membres de la commu que je fréquente. De même lors des couvertures d'évenements, certains pseudos bien connus du Twitch CPC sont visibles sur d'autres chaînes que celle de CPC.
> Ca me fait profondément #5¢¦$. J'ai en plus l'impression que l'apport de sang frais est extrement limité et que ca tient "sur les anciens" qui ont une ferveur sans limite pour le mag, et que finalement cela reste en bocal fermé, "un média de vieux".
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas du tout la même analyse même si je peux partager certains constats ; j'avais commencé une réponse, mais ce n'est effectivement pas du tout l'endroit pour ça.

Juste un truc sur la couverture des confs : si le projet qui t'aurais intéressé c'était de l'hyperventilation pour 3 images floues, fallait aller sur un stream sponso, parce que c'était pas plus débordant de hype chez Gautoz ou GK, présentateurs comme public (oui, j'allais jeter des oeils sur les autres chaines, comme un vilain canard qui zappe entre différents contenus  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Mag papier devenu trop cher en rapport à l'objet, abo numérique qui se tire une balle dans le pied avec le bouton de Chouinage gratuit (3 par semaine soit 12 papiers par mois...) et d'autres outils comme celui ci qui donne la note et la synthèse de tout test passé un jour dans le mag : https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/index.html
> 
> Résultat, le modèle économique me semble peu compréhensible.
> 
> Hors l'aspect tarif, la question de l'utilité d'un mag de tests JV : les boutiques proposent du refund, un système de réputation du jeu suivant les avis utilisateurs compilés, et comme si cela ne suffisait pas, le leasing de jeux (gamepass) permet de jouer à tout sans se préoccuper de savoir si tel ou tel jeu vaut qu'on lâche 60€, suffit de prendre 3 mois pour 1€, ou des durées d'abo au gré des offres. Et je passe sur la braderie permanente de jeux via les bundles ou même sur le nombre pléthorique de jeux offerts, notamment par EGS ou Prime Gaming, voire GOG et autres.
> 
> Résultat, l'utilité d'un mag de JV, même pour tromper l'ennui entre deux gares, me semble peu évidente. Devenir un mag de culture JV et pas seulement de tests est une idée, mais de là à ce que ça suffise...
> 
> Bref, j'ai bien aimé Joystick et Canard PC, mais ça me semble correspondre à des époques lointaines et à leurs propres logiques. Ce qui ne m'empêche pas de compatir sincèrement, tant les gens derrière le mag doivent vivre un véritable chemin de croix au fil des ans.


Je partage complètement ce triste constat que tu fais. A l'époque où j'achetais mes jeux en boite chez le marchand du coin, et où l'internet était limité en durée et conso, un magazine de jeux vidéos avait toute sa place et son intérêt. A l'heure actuelle, ça me paraît moins évident, en tout cas dans mon cas personnel.

----------


## Howii

> Je n'ai pas du tout la même analyse même si je peux partager certains constats ; j'avais commencé une réponse, mais ce n'est effectivement pas du tout l'endroit pour ça.
> 
> Juste un truc sur la couverture des confs : si le projet qui t'aurais intéressé c'était de l'hyperventilation pour 3 images floues, fallait aller sur un stream sponso, parce que c'était pas plus débordant de hype chez Gautoz ou GK, présentateurs comme public (oui, j'allais jeter des oeils sur les autres chaines, comme un vilain canard qui zappe entre différents contenus  ).


La demi mesure ça existe : T'as pas d'un côté les blasés qui s'en foutent de tout et de l'autre côté Julien Chièze qui s'extasie pour le moindre pet de mouche. Au moins Gautoz sur son stream il parlait des jeux qui passaient. Chez CPC fallait avoir de la chance, ça partait sur des trucs complètement HS pendant les présentations, et la grande crainte de Noël et ackboo semblait être le coop' dans les jeux.

Si les mecs ne sont pas intéressés par les confs, autant qu'ils ne les couvrent pas. On repassera pour le "web first".

----------


## Zerger

> Hors l'aspect tarif, la question de l'utilité d'un mag de tests JV : les boutiques proposent du refund, un système de réputation du jeu suivant les avis utilisateurs compilés, et comme si cela ne suffisait pas, le leasing de jeux (gamepass) permet de jouer à tout sans se préoccuper de savoir si tel ou tel jeu vaut qu'on lâche 60€, suffit de prendre 3 mois pour 1€, ou des durées d'abo au gré des offres. Et je passe sur la braderie permanente de jeux via les bundles ou même sur le nombre pléthorique de jeux offerts, notamment par EGS ou Prime Gaming, voire GOG et autres.


Malheureusement d'accord avec cela.
Notre manière de consommer le JV a totalement changé...

----------


## JPS

> Certainement mal lu : Fish fait bien partie de la charrette.





> Je me permets de quoter Ivan


Ha oui. J'avais lu l'article en diagonale.
Merci les coincoins.  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> La demi mesure ça existe : T'as pas d'un côté les blasés qui s'en foutent de tout et de l'autre côté Julien Chièze qui s'extasie pour le moindre pet de mouche. Au moins Gautoz sur son stream il parlait des jeux qui passaient. Chez CPC fallait avoir de la chance, ça partait sur des trucs complètement HS pendant les présentations, et la grande crainte de Noël et ackboo semblait être le coop' dans les jeux.
> 
> Si les mecs ne sont pas intéressés par les confs, autant qu'ils ne les couvrent pas. On repassera pour le "web first".


J'ai pas dit qu'ils n'étaient pas de mauvaise foi  ::ninja::  juste que même chez ceux qui s'intéressaient plus en détail à ce qui se passait, la conclusion n'était pas très loin du "rien d'intéressant" dont parlait Lenny.




> Mag papier devenu trop cher en rapport à l'objet, abo numérique qui se tire une balle dans le pied avec le bouton de Chouinage gratuit (3 par semaine soit 12 papiers par mois...) et d'autres outils comme celui ci qui donne la note et la synthèse de tout test passé un jour dans le mag : https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/index.html
> 
> Résultat, le modèle économique me semble peu compréhensible.
> 
> Hors l'aspect tarif, la question de l'utilité d'un mag de tests JV : les boutiques proposent du refund, un système de réputation du jeu suivant les avis utilisateurs compilés, et comme si cela ne suffisait pas, le leasing de jeux (gamepass) permet de jouer à tout sans se préoccuper de savoir si tel ou tel jeu vaut qu'on lâche 60€, suffit de prendre 3 mois pour 1€, ou des durées d'abo au gré des offres. Et je passe sur la braderie permanente de jeux via les bundles ou même sur le nombre pléthorique de jeux offerts, notamment par EGS ou Prime Gaming, voire GOG et autres.
> 
> Résultat, l'utilité d'un mag de JV, même pour tromper l'ennui entre deux gares, me semble peu évidente. Devenir un mag de culture JV et pas seulement de tests est une idée, mais de là à ce que ça suffise...
> 
> Bref, j'ai bien aimé Joystick et Canard PC, mais ça me semble correspondre à des époques lointaines et à leurs propres logiques. Ce qui ne m'empêche pas de compatir sincèrement, tant les gens derrière le mag doivent vivre un véritable chemin de croix au fil des ans.


Ça fait quand même une bonne dizaine d'années que je ne lis plus CPC comme un "guide d'achat" de JV. On n'est plus dans les années 90 avec la presse JV qui était quasiment la seule source pour entendre parler d'un jeu.

L'achat du mag fait partie de mes dépenses "loisirs". Comme les JV en eux-mêmes.

Et Canard PC est pour moi autre chose que ce que tu appelles un mag de tests JV. Cf les dossiers d'Ellen Replay.

----------


## Lennyroquai

> J'ai pas dit qu'ils n'étaient pas de mauvaise foi  juste que même chez ceux qui s'intéressaient plus en détail à ce qui se passait, la conclusion n'était pas très loin du "rien d'intéressant" dont parlait Lenny.


J'irais pas plus loin car c'est pas l'endroit : mais si tu ne trouves rien d'intéressant parmi ces 50 jeux... je pense qu'il y'a un problème.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) Si les mecs ne sont pas intéressés par les confs, autant qu'ils ne les couvrent pas. On repassera pour le "web first".


Moi, j'aime bien ce ton, au contraire. Par rapport à d'autres qui seraient vraiment premier degré sur les jeux vidéos. L'enthousiasme, l'attente a toujours fait parti du plaisr des annonces dans les jeux vidéo et je pense que ça rester le cas sur certains titres pour ceux qui ont streamé sur les conférences.
Maintenant, d'être un peu blasé par rapport au énième copycat qui va sortir, je t'avoue que c'est un sentiment que je partage aussi donc je me sens pas mal en phase avec leurs streams sur les conférences qu'il y a eu récemment.

Je ne connais pas en détail tout l’écosystème du stream mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont tout à fait leur place, leur singularité par rapport à ce qui se fait. Sans passer pour des mecs aigris qui vont basher pour basher. Cela peut être un travers dans le monde de la critique, particulièrement quand on est un peu dans une niche (comme dans les amateurs de livres de Science Fiction, films de genre, type de bande dessinée, ou genre musical spécifique, etc...). D'autant que les jeux vidéos sont déjà dans un entre deux, encore un peu niche mais plus vraiment non plus.
Bref, je ne trouve pas la rédac particulièrement dans ce travers là.




> J'irais pas plus loin car c'est pas l'endroit : mais si tu ne trouves rien d'intéressant parmi ces 50 jeux... je pense qu'il y'a un problème.https://i.ibb.co/TqMfgfq/image.png


Je dois avoir un problème aussi car il y a rien qui me hype spécialement.

Callisto Protocol, possible que la hype monte au fur et à mesure. De la liste, c'est celui où j'ai le plus de curiosité.
Je pense que j'aimerai bien l'extension Hot whells de Forza Horizon 5.
A plague Tale j'ai bien aimé mais j'ai pas trouvé ça dingue non plus, j'ai aimé l'ambiance et les persos. Donc à voir pour la suite. Je l'attends mais sans impatience.
Atomic Heart, faut voir. Ça m'a l'air d'être un Bioshock (possible un "sous bioshock") avec un style visuel barré comme les chiliens qui ont fait Zeno Clash. Peut-être que ce sera très bien. peut-être bof. Peut-être nul.
Persona 5, je n'ai jamais joué à un jeu du genre mais peut-être que je trouverai ça cool vu le retour de ceux qui étaient fan quand le 5 est sorti.
Diablo IV why not mais de là à être hypé de fou...
Starfield, j'ai été un peu hypé même s'il y a déjà des travers Bethesda qui transparaissent (mais après, malgré les défaut, j'ai toujours passé un assez bon moment sur les "RPG" Bethesda, en tout cas à un moment, pas forcément sur la longueur et en avis final).
Stalker 2, j'ai envie que ce soit bien mais c'est vraiment difficile d'y croire pour l'instant (peut-être que ce sera le cas, juste pour l'instant ça me semble être difficile d'avoir un avis sur ce qui est montré).
Dead Space, je suis curieux du remake mais j'ai déjà fait le jeu de base au moins trois fois donc bon, j'ai pas non plus une méga attente.

Et le reste mais osef +9000 (même s'il y a une poignée de titres qui ne me disent rien).

----------


## Howii

> Moi, j'aime bien ce ton, au contraire. Par rapport à d'autres qui seraient vraiment premier degré sur les jeux vidéos. L'enthousiasme, l'attente a toujours fait parti du jeux vidéo et je pense que c'est le cas sur certains titres à venir.
> Maintenant, d'être un peu blasé par rapport au énième copycat qui va sortir, je t'avoue que c'est un sentiment que je partage aussi donc je me sens pas mal en phase avec leurs streams sur les conférences qu'il y a eu récemment.


Ouais mais toi tu présentes pas une conf' à tes viewers, elle est là la différence. J'suis désolé, mais tout aussi blasés qu'ils soient, j'viens pas voir leur stream pour qu'ils me parlent d'astrologie ou des derniers polos d'ackboo pendant une présentation de jeux. Je viens les voir parler de ces jeux et donner un point de vu intéressant (qu'il soit enthousiaste ou pas) dessus.

----------


## JPS

> Moi, j'aime bien ce ton, au contraire. Par rapport à d'autres qui seraient vraiment premier degré sur les jeux vidéos. L'enthousiasme, l'attente a toujours fait parti du jeux vidéo et je pense que c'est le cas sur certains titres à venir.
> Maintenant, d'être un peu blasé par rapport au énième copycat qui va sortir, je t'avoue que c'est un sentiment que je partage aussi donc je me sens pas mal en phase avec leurs streams sur les conférences qu'il y a eu récemment.


+1. Je plussoie.
Tout ce sel, ce 2nd degré, et cette bonne humeur font que je m'intéresse à la conf, alors qu'en tant normal je n'y jetterai sans doute même pas un oeil.
Mais bon, j'aime bien aussi cet esprit CPC.

----------


## Axaba

> Je suis le seul lecteur de CPC à ne pas être un gros richard ou quoi ? Entre ceux qui sont prêts à payer plus et ceux qui veulent faire des dons... Ça devient un luxe d'aimer lire revues et journaux ; je resterai abonné au papier (en plus de Twitch, alors que je n'ai pas Amazon -la pénurie de papier, ce n'est pas moi) jusqu'à ce que mon RSA me dise "stop !" ; l'accès à la culture populaire (et à ceux qui en parlent) devient un loisir d'élite


Pareil. J'aimerais faire plus, mais je ne peux même plus m'abonner au journal ni à la chaîne Twitch.

Gros :cœuraveclesdoigts: pour Ellen, Oni, Sylvester et Fishbone, j'espère que vous allez vite rebondir.  ::cry:: 
Je me rends compte que chaque membre de la rédac est indispensable, un seul manque et tout est dépeuplé.
J'espère vraiment qu'on va tous sortir collectivement de cet enfer.

----------


## Patrick Kenzie

Lecteur de longue date de CPC (à vrai dire depuis le n°1, et avant cela de Joystick depuis... novembre 1992, avec "l'Arme Fatale" en couverture  ::):  cela ne nous rajeunit pas !!!) je n'étais toutefois plus abonné depuis quelques semaines, je viens de me réabonner cet après-midi après avoir lu l'article d'Ivan... trop tard sans doute, comme beaucoup très déçu du départ d'Ellen Replay et Oni dont j'appréciais beaucoup le ton et les articles, j'espère que les magazines (CPC et CPC Hardware) pourront passer cet étape difficile, et qui sait, qu'Ellen et Oni puisse revenir dans quelques mois ? Courage à eux ainsi qu'à Fishbone et Sylvester Standalone (excellent pseudo) même si je ne le connaissais pas (je suis "de l'ancienne génération" aimant lire et pas du tout stream ou vidéo, mais à priori s'abonner à votre chaine Twitch vous aiderait ? Je suis abonné "Amazon Prime", il me semble que cet abo permet de soutenir un créateur sur Twitch, il faudra que je regarde cela de plus près  :;):  ) et bien sûr courage à la rédaction, je n'étais pas là au bon moment mais suis de retour comme d'autres sans aucun doute, n'hésitez pas à dire si jamais on peut faire un petit "quelque chose" en plus pour aider

----------


## Ruvon

> J'irais pas plus loin car c'est pas l'endroit : mais si tu ne trouves rien d'intéressant parmi ces 50 jeux... je pense qu'il y'a un problème.
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/TqMfgfq/image.png


ibb.co bloqué au taf, je vois pas ton image.

Mais du coup, le problème il est dans les jeux annoncés, les gens qui couvrent les confs, l'organisation des confs ou les attentes du public ?

Assez d'accord avec Rick sur le côté blasé pour accueillir la 50ème copie du prochain "FPS / TPS lambda du turfu".

----------


## Zerger

De façon le souci de CPC ne se résume pas seulement au stream de cette conf.

----------


## Howii

> ibb.co bloqué au taf, je vois pas ton image.


Ben t'façon vu qu'ils ont apparemment proposé un traitement pertinent de cette conf', tu devrais être capable de savoir quels jeux ont été montré sans avoir besoin d'image, nan ?




> Mais du coup, le problème il est dans les jeux annoncés, les gens qui couvrent les confs, l'organisation des confs ou les attentes du public ?
> 
> Assez d'accord avec Rick sur le côté blasé pour accueillir la 50ème copie du prochain "FPS / TPS lambda du turfu".


Ok, mais qu'ils en parlent quand même durant la présentation, j'sais pas. T'façon tu dis ça, mais d'un autre côté y'a ackboo en voyant A Plague Tales 2 (énième fps/tps lambda du turfu, oui oui) qui en a rien à foutre et qui espère juste que ça a pas pris trop de ressources en défaveur de FS ... tout ça pour, lors de la présentation des nouveautés de FS, dire qu'il s'en fout parce qu'il y a déjà l'avion qu'il aime piloter.

Wow y'a du putain de niveau. Enfin, on devrait s'estimer heureux, au moins là ils ont parlé du jeu.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ben t'façon vu qu'ils apparemment proposé un traitement pertinent de cette conf', tu devrais être capable de savoir quels jeux ont été montré sans avoir besoin d'image, nan ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, mais qu'ils en parlent quand même durant la présentation, j'sais pas. T'façon tu dis ça, mais d'un autre côté y'a ackboo en voyant A Plague Tales 2 (énième fps/tps lambda du turfu, oui oui) qui en a rien à foutre et qui espère juste que ça a pas pris trop de ressources en défaveur de FS ... tout ça pour, lors de la présentation des nouveautés de FS, dire qu'il s'en fout parce qu'il y a déjà l'avion qu'il aime piloter.
> 
> Wow y'a du putain de niveau. Enfin, on devrait s'estimer heureux, au moins là ils ont parlé du jeu.


Détends toi, j'ai jamais dit que leur présentation était parfaite ou qu'ils ont été totalement pertinents. C'est pas pour rien que je disais que j'étais aussi allé voir ailleurs pendant les mêmes confs.

Donc vraiment. Détends toi.

----------


## Howii

Ben j'sais pas, on voit deux journalistes faire de la merde et y'a tout le monde pour les acclamer, j'trouve ça consternant.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ben j'sais pas, on voit deux journalistes faire de la merde et y'a tout le monde pour les acclamer, j'trouve ça consternant.


Alors je vais le redire autrement : à quel moment j'ai dit qu'ils avaient raison ? J'ai seulement dit : chez GK et Gautoz, ils n'étaient pas beaucoup plus enthousiastes.

----------


## grohm

La série noire continue, jamais il y a quelques années on aurait penser vivre tout ça. Et maintenant on perd un peu du petit bout de lumière qui nous reste avec Canard et sa bande. Notre monde s'effrite et on n'arrive pas à l'en empêcher. "Monde de merde". Au revoir Ellen, Oni et Sylvester, je suis tristesse ::cry::

----------


## Howii

> Alors je vais le redire autrement : à quel moment j'ai dit qu'ils avaient raison ? J'ai seulement dit : chez GK et Gautoz, ils n'étaient pas beaucoup plus enthousiastes.


Pour le coup je pensais surtout à ce que Rick a dit ! Mais bref, j'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire. Et j'espère que certains vont un peu se sortir les doigts, sinon c'est toute la rédac' qui va y passer.

----------


## rotoclap

> +1. Je plussoie.
> Tout ce sel, ce 2nd degré, et cette bonne humeur font que je m'intéresse à la conf, alors qu'en tant normal je n'y jetterai sans doute même pas un oeil.
> Mais bon, j'aime bien aussi cet esprit CPC.


Je suis d'accord, c'est justement cet esprit CPC qui aide à faire passer le temps lorsque la conf aborde des jeux qui m'intéressent pas. Parce que bon, même si les 50 jeux ne sont pas à jeter, c'est pas possible d'avoir la bave aux lèvres sur la moitié d'entre eux quand tu vois le listing (en plus dans le tas, il y a des annonces de DLC, donc en fait les jeux sont déjà sortis).

----------


## M.Rick75

> Pour le coup je pensais surtout à ce que Rick a dit ! Mais bref, j'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire. Et j'espère que certains vont un peu se sortir les doigts, sinon c'est toute la rédac' qui va y passer.


Non mais c'est pas grave non plus si moi j'aime bien ce ton et si toi tu préfères autre chose. S'ils faisaient du Gautoz (et j'aime bien Gautoz) ou d'autres ça m'emmerderait un peu.

----------


## Narm

Et dire que je pensais qu'après la dernière campagne Ulule, tout irait pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes.  :Emo: 

De mon côté, je reprendrais surement un abonnement numérique, histoire de pouvoir lire un article au gré des envies + abonnement papier à CPC hardware.
Car je me rends compte après 1 an à recevoir les mensuels que si j'appréciais de les recevoir, j'avais souvent un mois ou deux de retard dans la lecture, je survolais les tests. Et tout le côté twich / discord ne me touche pas. 

Courage à tous.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

C'est vrai que les magazines servaient autrefois avant tout à savoir quoi acheter. Et il y avait un aspect "pionnier découvrant un loisir pionnier", une forme d'enthousiasme à des époques différentes du média qui ont été révolutionnaires.C'est sans doute parce que je ne suis lus jeune mais je ressens moins l'aspect "pionnier" dans le jeu moder, je serais par exemple incapable de dire ce que la dernière décennie a apporté de majeur comme changement,des textures toujours plus fines, plus de polygones,etc.Il ya eu des chefs d'oeuvre etc mais....
Aujourd'hui on parlera des prochains jeux en spéculant sur le contenu des dlc, sur les précommandes

Et c'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui pour choisir un jeu il ya les évaluations sur steam, les vidéos.....
De nos jours je limite mes dépenses avec le gamepass, on parle des bundles et du gamepass mais à côté de ça je trouve que le prix de bien des jeux indépendants a beaucoup augmentés, j'ai du mal à avoir envie de mettre 30 euros ou plus dans de l'indé, alors que le gamepass permet de jouer sans hésitation.

Le rétro est un sujet passionnant mais difficile de faire vivre un magazine juste avec ça.

Je mentirais si je disais que dans mon esprit l'intérêt d'un magazine ne réside pas avant tout dans les previews et les tests. Ensuite les interview de créateurs ou les analyses en profondeurs sur certains sujets

Mais c'est vrai  aussi que j'achète peu de presse en général(je ne vis que de l'aah mais ce n'est sans doute pas la seule cause) alors que chez les générations précédentes, le journal quotidien était tous les jours ou plusieurs fois par jours sur la table, avec le magazine télé offert le dimanche.

----------


## La Marmotta

> Et c'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui pour choisir un jeu il ya les évaluations sur steam, les vidéos.....


Soit des outils qui ne permettent pas de rendre un jugement objectif et qualitatif sur un jeu vidéo avant de le choisir, d'où la nécessité de soutenir un journal indépendant dirigé par des professionnels.

Courage et énorme soutien à la rédac. Je n'imagine pas à quel point ça doit être pénible à vivre cette situation. 
Petite question : si, dans le plus grand des optimismes, la situation venait à s'améliorer, est-ce que les rédacteurs licenciés se verraient réoffrir leur poste au sein de Canard PC ?

----------


## PG 13

Je suis tristesse  ::cry:: 

Bonne chance et bonne continuation à Ellen, Oni, Sylvester et Fishbone; vous allez tous nous manquer  ::cry::

----------


## Howii

> Petite question : si, dans le plus grand des optimismes, la situation venait à s'améliorer, est-ce que les rédacteurs licenciés se verraient réoffrir leur poste au sein de Canard PC ?


On espère quand même qu'ils auront retrouvé quelque chose d'ici là ...  ::sad::

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Quelles sont les marges de manoeuvre pour demander de l'aide au gouvernement?Parce que la presse papier est mal en point, la presse en général, on parle aussi souvent des pigistes très mal payés, des journalistes qui abandonnent leur métier parce qu'ils ne peuvent en vivre... les élections viennent de se terminer est-ce qu'il y aurait quelque chose à tenter?

----------


## Wulfstan

Je suis vraiment triste pour Ellen et Oni. Les dossiers d'Ellen sont les papiers les plus intéressants que j'ai pu lire dans CanardPC. Sur des sujets généralement connexes au jeu vidéo et dont on ne voit pas forcément d'emblée pourquoi elle nous en parle, ils sont pourtant toujours pertinents, traités de façon très humaine et très instructifs. J'ai jamais été très hardware, mais les explications d'Oni dans les émissions CanardPC sont toujours de longueur appropriée même pour un spectateur noob, compréhensibles et posées, on sent l'expérience et la connaissance du sujet derrière. En plus on perçoit que ce sont deux personnes qui doivent être très agréables à cotoyer au quotidien, donc je leur souhaite vraiment tout le meilleur pour la suite.

----------


## Ruvon

> Non mais c'est pas grave non plus si moi j'aime bien ce ton et si toi tu préfères autre chose. S'ils faisaient du Gautoz (et j'aime bien Gautoz) ou d'autres ça m'emmerderait un peu.


Voilà, c'est pas grave si on n'aime pas tous la même chose dans ce que propose Canard PC. Mais je voulais quand même réagir un ressenti qui n'est, à mon sens, pas la cause principale de cette mauvaise nouvelle, d'après ce que dit Ivan (cf son paragraphe sur les augmentations d'abonnements et de revenus de l'activité numérique). Les chiffres des streams sont stables et ne montrent pas de chute libre, + 5000 followers en un an, + 2500 en 6 mois. Pour les abos, c'est Ivan qui sait.

https://sullygnome.com/channel/canardpc/365

----------


## gros_bidule

Grosse tristesse, et bonne continuation aux concernés  :Emo: 
Naïvement, j'aurais plus vu la suppression de la section Jeux de plateau, mais c'est vous qui avez les infos, et votre décision doit être respectée.
Monde de m****, en partie parce qu'un vieux chauve n'a pas le kiki tout dur quand il voit la carte de la russie... ça craint.

----------


## Sylvester Standalone



----------


## Oncle_Bob

Mince, nouveau coup dur pour CanardPC. Bon courage à vous, dans cette nouvelle épreuve.

Coeur coeur coeur à vous et aussi au membres de CPC qui nous quittent ou vont bientôt nous quitter, à savoir Ellen Replay, Oni, Sylvester Standalone et Fishbone.

Je vous suis depuis des années, abonné sur le tard, j'ai longtemps pris le magazine en kiosque, d'abord un numéro par-ci par-là, puis régulièrement. J'adore l'esprit CanardPC et lire vos articles (tests et aussi dossiers mais pas que), même si je n'achète plus aucun jeu (pas les moyens et pas l'usage), préférant plutôt les streams et let's play, et je l'avoue parfois du tipiak (pas taper). Mon abonnement à votre revue est une oasis dans mon désert vidéoludique, d'une certaine façon. C'est aussi un moyen pour moi de vous soutenir et je suis désolé de ne pas pouvoir faire plus pour vous. J'avais participé à votre Kickstarter et rien d'autre par la suite même si j'aurais bien voulu. Je regarde peu vos streams sur Twitch - hormis l'émission, Tronche de Quête et Le Navigateur - surtout par manque de temps mais aussi parce que ça ne doit pas être de ma génération. Merci à vous de me permettre de vous voir ou revoir grâce aux replays sur Youtube. Merci de laisser le forum et sa communauté continuer d'exister (même si je ne suis pas un membre très actif) et pour toutes ces années de lecture et de rire. Merci pour la newsletter Le Cri du Lapin. Merci pour les rubriques idiotes dans le magazine. Merci pour tout, merci à vous.

Coeur coeur coeur à vous, j'espère que vous allez arrêter de perdre des plumes.

----------


## Exureris

Triste de ces annonces, je pensais que vous arriveriez à passer entre les gouttes. Doublement triste pour Ellen, ce n'était pas juste une testeuse de jeux en plus, c'était une vrai identité donnée au magazine et une hauteur de vue qui était plus que bienvenue pour le magazine  ::(:

----------


## Ymnargue

De tout coeur avec l'équipe et surtout avec les personnes qui doivent quitter le navire.
Je voudrais surtout dire qu'Ellen va me manquer. J'adore sa plume, ses articles, ses dossiers, ses interventions dans les émissions, ses propres émissions culturelles.. C'est une triste époque et quelle décision difficile à n'en pas douter pour Yvan et les autres membres du conseil de direction. Sébum disait (je pense que c'était lui, sinon, désolé) il y a quelques émissions de cela que chez Canard PC, il n'y a pas un "esprit de famille" comme on peut en trouver ailleurs et qui nuit franchement à une ambiance saine de travail. Je veux bien le croire. Là, c'est tout de même un coup dur. On dirait que vous vous entendez bien, toutes et tous, et ces départs affectent tout le monde. Alors courage à tous.
Mais Ellen, vraiment, tu vas manquer. Merci pour tout ce que tu as proposé. Continue à écrire et à faire découvrir.

----------


## moutaine

CoeurCoeur Sur toute la rédac.
J'espère que ce n'est un coup dure qui ne durera pas (oui j'essaie de voir le verre à moitié plein) et que vous pourrez rebondir et vous élever de nouveaux dans les cieux tel le gracieux palmipède que vous êtes.
Tous les partants vont me manquer. je vais renouveler mon abo dès que possible.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Grosse tristesse, et bonne continuation aux concernés 
> Naïvement, j'aurais plus vu la suppression de la section Jeux de plateau, mais c'est vous qui avez les infos, et votre décision doit être respectée.


Les articles jeux de plateau ont une bonne audience sur le site web, les hors-séries fonctionnent, c'est prometteur et une des satisfactions de ces 18 derniers mois.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Il ya quelques années j'avais vu un reportage sur des banques coopératives locales qui prêtent de l'argent à des personnes qui ont un projet d'intérêt public/collectif à taux zéro.Peut-être que des banques destinées à dépanner les journaux le temps d'une remise à flot pourraientt aider même si tout ça n'est que du rafistolage.

----------


## Plutarque

Ca fait vraiment chier. L'équipe "actuelle" était parfaite, une synergie incroyable. Je n'ai jamais autant apprécié CanardPC que durant ce "cycle". Je n'arrive pas imaginer le moral de la rédaction en ce moment.

Svp, si Oni, Ellen, Sylvester et Fishbone ont le courage de rester dans ce milieu, faites de la pub pour leur chaîne/site/podcast (je suis même prêt à me connecter à Twitch s'il le faut).

Journée de m.... Morale en berne.  ::'(:

----------


## Zodex

> Journée de m.... Morale en berne.


Pareil, je ne m'attendais pas à une nouvelle aussi mauvaise en rentrant du boulot... Quelle terrible décision pour Ivan de carrément "virer" des gens, j'espère sincèrement que tout le monde se redressera de tout ça...

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Quelles sont les marges de manoeuvre pour demander de l'aide au gouvernement?Parce que la presse papier est mal en point, la presse en général, on parle aussi souvent des pigistes très mal payés, des journalistes qui abandonnent leur métier parce qu'ils ne peuvent en vivre... les élections viennent de se terminer est-ce qu'il y aurait quelque chose à tenter?


D'après mes études en politologie du 21eme siècle, les mesures gouvernementales prévisibles sont :
- les applaudir au balcon.
- instaurer un numéro vert pour parler des difficultés de la presse.

----------


## Patrick Kenzie

> 


Merci pour le partage  :;):  rentré à la maison je viens de créer un compte Twitch... premiers pas sur cette appli  ::):  abonnement de soutien réalisé  :;):  (via Prime Gaming que j'ai aussi activé par la même occasion, je ne l'avais jusque là jamais utilisé)

A dans quelques minutes pour l'émission  :;):

----------


## totok

Quelle nouvelle choquante. Extrêmement triste d'apprendre le départ de 4 personnes dont j'appréciais beaucoup le travail.
En effet, comme beaucoup, la plume d'Ellen et ses dossiers étaient un avantage indéniable depuis son arrivée.
Bon vent à Fish également, je vais continuer à le suivre sur Bandcamp et son site pour le coup ! Dommage pour la perte de ses articles et sa plume que je connais depuis Joystick.
Jules va nous manquer avec les concepts de nouvelles émissions et la découverte d'invités exceptionnels !
Et Oni, même si je ne suis pas assidu du Mag Hardware, comme beaucoup l'ont déjà dit, ses interventions en stream et aux émissions étaient toujours super sympa et pertinentes.

Merci et bon courage à vous quatre et je vous souhaite le meilleur pour la suite (et pourquoi pas un retour fracassant quand les choses iront mieux. Espoir !)


Enfin, au reste de l'équipe, courage à tous et merci pour être toujours présents malgré ces temps très compliqués. Comme beaucoup, comptez sur moi pour les abos !

----------


## SuicideSnake

Ca fait chier, très triste pour les partants, c'est que des plumes que j'appréciais (et puis les musiques de Fish, bon sang)

Bon courage à eux pour la suite et pour le reste, quand il faudra soutenir, je suis sûr que les canards soutiendront.

----------


## Cedski

Fait chier, c'est vraiment triste.  ::cry:: 

Courage à Ellen, Oni, Sylverster et Fishbone. 

Comme beaucoup je trouve que tant qu'Ellen et Oni ont énormément apporté en tant que rédacteurs ces dernières années. Bises à eux !

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Se séparer d'une part de ses plumes c'est aussi se séparer d'une part de l'identité du canard (double sens fortuit, désolé). Espérons que ça n'accentue pas le problème sous-jacent par la "fuite" d'une partie du lectorat.


De plus comme c'est pas trop l'endroit je met en spoil (je ne pouvais pas ne pas répondre)


Spoiler Alert! 






> Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon moment pour poster ce type de message... Juste un petit cri du coeur pour le live de ce soir à ce sujet.
> 
> Je me désole de la situation actuelle de CPC... mais malheureusement je ne suis plus abonné et actuellement je ne souhaite pas renouveller celui-ci. 
> J'aime CPC depuis très longtemps, mais j'ai été usé aussi par certaines choses : le site Web qui a eu beaucoup de soucis et qui est moins "à mon goût" que le précédent (que je trouvais agréable, mais juste lent), la dernière couverture de l'event XBOX/Bethesda qui s'ouvre par "la merde d'Arkane", "Rien d'intéressant" devant le récap des 50 jeux de l'event, des streams qui sont *plus centré sur le streameur* que sur le jeu (Même si certaines "expériences" ont été des succès), Des *grandes digressions* / discussions sur le cinéma et les scénarios au détriment des jeux lors des émissions, etc...
> Sans vouloir dire que CPC doit être aseptisé pour ne faire que du Jeu Video... j'ai parfois l'impression que le sujet du JV est une corvée alors que les membres de la rédac veulent parler d'autres choses.
> 
> En fait, j'ai l'impression d'un désintêret pour le jeu video au fur et à mesure. Sentiment partagé par certains membres de la commu que je fréquente. De même lors des couvertures d'évenements, certains pseudos bien connus du Twitch CPC sont visibles sur d'autres chaînes que celle de CPC.
> Ca me fait profondément #5¢¦$. J'ai en plus l'impression que l'apport de sang frais est extrement limité et que ca tient "sur les anciens" qui ont une ferveur sans limite pour le mag, et que finalement cela reste en bocal fermé, "un média de vieux".
> 
> ...


Je plussoie. Avec un appui particulier sur les passages en gras.
J'aimais beaucoup les émissions du début. Certes pas rôdé côté technique (normal) mais l'équipe était présente au complet et débattait sur les jeux ou le sujet du moment. Le ton était léger mais aussi "studieux" dans le sens où le fond semblait primer. Maintenant ça ressemble trop à un one man show, un truc standard de youtubeur. Idem pour les streams, j'aimais beaucoup les let's play découverte qui sont maintenant trop rare devant les streams d'infos ( ::huh:: ) de malware et ivan (redondant non ?) et les 1500 épisodes de 3h de commentaires de bureaux.
Bon je suis sans doute un cas à part mais tout ça pour dire que je me désintéresse de plus en plus des émissions et que j'ai fait une croix sur les streams n'étant visiblement pas la cible _(exception faite de ceux de sebum que je regarde en replay car il a toujours de bonnes idées et surtout cet homme est drôle tout le temps  )_ .

----------


## Roupille

Je ne suis plus abonné depuis de nombreuses années. J'achète néanmoins un CPC ou CPC hardware une ou deux fois par an quand un jeu m'intéresse ou un test hardware c-a-d rarement. Quelques remarques :
- je trouve le passage au mensuel de CPC très dommageable. Un mois, c'est trop. C'était déjà trop en 2010 quand tous les Joypad, Console+ ont disparu. C'est toujours trop en 2022. Je me souviens avoir beaucoup apprécié le CPC hebdomadaire sur un papier pourri.
- je regrette la période O.Boulon, le ton n'est plus le même  :Emo:

----------


## Molina

> Se séparer d'une part de ses plumes c'est aussi se séparer d'une part de l'identité du canard (double sens fortuit, désolé). Espérons que ça n'accentue pas le problème sous-jacent par la "fuite" d'une partie du lectorat.
> 
> 
> De plus comme c'est pas trop l'endroit je met en spoil (je ne pouvais pas ne pas répondre)
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Je voulais juste répondre au spoiler. Mais avant, je vous souhaite plein de bonne chose à Ellen, Oni, Jules et Fish.



Spoiler Alert! 


le truc donc pour vous répondre, c'est que depuis le covid, il y a eu un ralentissement des sorties de jeux d'ampleur. A partir de là, difficile de s'extasier sur des jeux qui vont sortir en 2024....

----------


## madgic

C'est très triste  ::'(: 

Pour les dons, il y a les subs twitch qui peuvent s'en rapprocher, même si il une bonne partie (50% je crois) de la somme qui va à Amazon. Et si vous êtes prime, vous pouvez sub gratuitement une chaîne tout les mois. Je suis le premier à oublier que je l'ai, regardant surrtout les replays youtube.

J'espère que Canard PC va encore durer de nombreuses années, pour les articles de fond que j'aime beaucoup (mais qui doivent sans ddoute prendre plus de temps que les tests). Et pour le forum, grâce auquel j'ai piuu rencontrer de formidables personnes IRL.

----------


## Vindicares

Bonne continuation pour les partants ; on regrettera la qualités de votre travail, c'est sûr !




> 


Désolé mais je suis toujours surpris, en mal, de voir que je n'ai pas accès aux vidéos en replay, même celle sur le sujet du présent topic, alors même que je suis abonné au magazine ; ce modèle/système me dépasse  :WTF:  . 

Courage à vous tous (sortants comme restants) pour la suite ; espérons que de bonnes décisions vont être prises au-delà de ces départs qui vont faire du mal c'est sûr... 

Peut-être que le temps des streams sur Twitch est révolu lorsque l'on souhaite faire un magazine et un site internet de jeux vidéo ? Pour ma part j'ai complètement décroche au Twitch CPC, je ne suis pas venu pour regarder des centaines d'heures de vidéos en direct, ni ne suis prêt à m'abonner à CPC Twitch pour regarder des vidéos qui sont parfois mieux ailleurs. 

Ce n'est que mon goût personnel, après si c'est la future ligne de CPC j'aimerais que ça soit bien plus clair et que j'aille chercher mon bonheur ailleurs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les articles jeux de plateau ont une bonne audience sur le site web, les hors-séries fonctionnent, c'est prometteur et une des satisfactions de ces 18 derniers mois.


Voilà une bonne nouvelle, c'est déjà ça !

----------


## tompalmer

C'est triste, je trouvais qu'Elen et Oni apportaient énormément. 

C'est heureux que CPC ait fait son pivotage bien que tardif, mais c'est aussi se mettre en danger si il arrivait quelque chose a la chaine Twitch. En plus la guerre est pas prête de s'arrêter. 

Finalement c'est un peu comme les cinémas, y'a une partie des clients qui ont change leurs usages et ca fout la merde

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Peut-être que le temps des streams sur Twitch est révolu lorsque l'on souhaite faire un magazine et un site internet de jeux vidéo ? Pour ma part j'ai complètement décroche au Twitch CPC, je ne suis pas venu pour regarder des centaines d'heures de vidéos en direct, ni ne suis prêt à m'abonner à CPC Twitch pour regarder des vidéos qui sont parfois mieux ailleurs.
> 
> Ce n'est que mon goût personnel, après si c'est la future ligne de CPC j'aimerais que ça soit bien plus clair et que j'aille chercher mon bonheur ailleurs.!


Tu peux t'abonner a leur chaine Youtube et tu aura accès aux émissions avec juste un léger décalage. Je comprends car je n'aime pas Twitch également, mais comme c'est la plate forme qui fait le plus d'engagement c'est logique de la favoriser

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Abonné papier depuis 15 ans (je n'arrive toujours pas à me motiver à utiliser le site web), cette nouvelle m'attriste fortement...  ::'(: 

J'étais fan d'Ellen, autant pour ses articles que pour sa présence dans les émissions et me réjouissait régulièrement que Noël et elle aient intégrés la rédaction... 
Ça va créer un manque!
Tout comme le départ des autres compagnons d'infortune.

Bon courage à vous et j'espère que l'on vous reverra/relira très bientôt !

Et bon courage à ceux qui restent, je vous apprécie aussi alors tenez bon!  ::P:

----------


## Kompre

Quelle triste nouvelle. Bon courage à tous les 4, et merci pour tous les super articles/émissions !




> Hors l'aspect tarif, la question de l'utilité d'un mag de tests JV : les boutiques proposent du refund, un système de réputation du jeu suivant les avis utilisateurs compilés, et comme si cela ne suffisait pas, le leasing de jeux (gamepass) permet de jouer à tout sans se préoccuper de savoir si tel ou tel jeu vaut qu'on lâche 60€, suffit de prendre 3 mois pour 1€, ou des durées d'abo au gré des offres. Et je passe sur la braderie permanente de jeux via les bundles ou même sur le nombre pléthorique de jeux offerts, notamment par EGS ou Prime Gaming, voire GOG et autres.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Avec des milliers de jeu, des milliers de streamers excités, des centaine de milliers d'avis steams pétés dans un sens comme dans l'autre, et une couche grisâtre de sites gratuits qui survolent tous les jeux pareils .. on a plus que jamais besoin d'un phare dans ce capharnaüm, une vraie ligne éditoriale. Pour moi c'est Canard PC (+ 2-3 autres sites anglophones). 

Par contre un peu d'accord sur préserver le plaisir du jv au centre des discussions. Perso je viens aussi à CPC pour entretenir la flamme. D'ailleurs Ellen Replay et Oni apportent je trouve là-dessus. Ils ajoutent à eux deux l'intérêt pour l'horreur, les jeux de baston, les rogue-like, Death Stranding. Ah, quelle mauvaise nouvelle.

----------


## gros_bidule

Vala, car même si aujourd'hui on peut lire 1000 sites/streamers/etc gratos qui testent des jeux vidéos, ou tester soit-même les jeux en demandant facilement un remboursement (ou en piratant, hein), je pense que nous sommes un certain nombre à n'avoir ni le temps ni l'envie de tester par nous même. On n'a pas tous envie de DL un jeu de 100Go, jouer s'ennuyer 1 ou 2h et donc gâcher une soirée ou un après-midi. Ni de mater un guignol (je ne dis pas ça des journalistes CPC, plutôt de la masse qui fait, hum, un peu pitié sur Twitch, et les stars qui en font parfois trop) 2h sur sa chaîne twitch, avec sa tête en médaillon.
Et l'avantage de CPC, c'est leur franc parler (et les lapins idiots, même s'ils ont déserté les couv, hélas). Aussi, on sait qu'il n'y a pas de publi-rédactionnel. Et un article ça se lit en qqes minutes  ::):  Bref, à notre époque, c'est CPC qui est à la pointe de l'innovation, même si tout le monde ne s'en rend pas compte, ou cède à l'appel du tout gratos  ::w00t:: 
Enfin je le vois comme ça. Si j'étais président, CPC serait déclaré presse d'information politique et générale, et par ici les biffetons.

----------


## DieNRetry

Franchement dégouté de cette annonce.

J'ai tweeté ce matin sur le sujet, mais je m'en voudrais de ne pas laisser ici mon sentiment sur ces tristes nouvelles.

Le licenciement d'Ellen, Julie, quel choc ! Sérieusement, je ne vais pas faire ici de favoritisme mais...  sa plume, son tact et sa lecture j'ose le dire: Féminine, au sein de cette équipe aussi hétéroclite qu'homogène est /était un vrai plus ! 
Sérieusement.
Et la perte pour CPC représentera à mon sens beaucoup plus qu'on ne peut l'imaginer. C'est important l'image, et j'aimais la voir en "petite" (pardon Ellen..) protégée de la rédac. Et bien en fait non.

Idem, gros choc concernant l'annonce du licenciement de Nico (Oni), force tranquille et Dr en physique Hardware... sa vibe particulière était bénéfique lors des émissions, mais surtout c'est pour moi LA ref quand on parlait matos, ou simplement anecdote dans l'industrie gaming. 
Comment on va gérer le choix entre NVIDIA et AMD maintenant ? 
Bref, je lui souhaite bon courage, et espère le revoir très vite, sur le papier ou devant une caméra.

Bonne route également à Jules et Fish.

Bon courage également à toute la rédac, bon courage à Yvan et Kahn. 

Avis totalement subjectif: Stop au tribunal des bureaux (Ackboo, retourne sur les JV STP!! ), Vive Tronche de Quêtes (Izual, essaye d'être moins grincheux et plus avenant), et vive Scroll News (merci NoËL).

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Cet article sur nintendolife reflète un peu la même chose que ce qui est dit ici concernant le déclin de la presse papier: https://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...s_and_it_hurts

Et les sondages aussi, la majorité n'achète plus de magazine tout en trouvant ce ,déclin tragique.

Je pense aussi à l'aspect soluces , certes plus anecdotique, même si pour le coup c'est aussi une bonne chose d'avoir mis fin à la nécessité de recourir à des hotlines ultra-chères parce qu'on bute sur une énigme.

Du coup en lisant les commentaires et l'article qui reflètent beaucoup ce qui est dit ici, peut-être que ça pourrait être intéressant d'avoir un projet européen de subvention de la presse vidéoludique au titre de la préservation du patrimoine culturel. Ou une pétition change.org qui aurait du succès, ou arriver à déclencher une foulée de retweets sur twitter ou un truc du genre. Si le gouvernement a indiqué vouloir faire de la Franc eune nation de l'e-sport, est-ce que ça ne serait pas aussi utile de préserver le patrimoine écrit?

----------


## Legnou

j'ai repris deux ans d'abo au mag papier le mois dernier, si vous voulez me passer full web et que ça vous aide, je suis volontaire.

Juste pensez à me le notifier, histoire que je guette pas le facteur ;D.

----------


## Mikch

C'est bien triste. Gros soutine Ellen, Oni, Sylvester et Fishbone. <3

La période semble bien difficile pour tout le monde, y compris sur le web où les jeux censés amener du clic sont absents cette année. J'ai envie de croire que la presse JV a encore un avenir, mais avec toutes ces mauvaises nouvelles, ces journalistes talentueux qui quittent la profession ou "switchent" vers une carrière de streamer... ::'(:

----------


## Ventilo

> Les articles jeux de plateau ont une bonne audience sur le site web, les hors-séries fonctionnent, c'est prometteur et une des satisfactions de ces 18 derniers mois.


Je ne suis pas un gros joueur de jeux videos, alors j'apprécie les tests de jeux de plateau auxquels je ne jouerais jamais  ::P: 
Les tests de jeux obscur qui se prennent un 5 par contre j'aime moins.
Souvent j'avais le sentiment que  le choix de jeux ne me correspondait pas, et que les tests des jeux AAA étaient torchés. Notez que je comprends la lassitude face a cod25  ::P: 

Les articles reportages mouif également.
A côté de ca le jeu en ligne occupe une place reduite dans le mag alors qu'a une époque je rêvais devant des histoire de team dans Arma (ou dans ce jeu de guerre coop récemment)

Mais il faut avouer que le prix des cartes graphiques a beaucoup joué. Quand tu récupères 1 jeu par semaine sur l'egs gratuitement mais qu'il te faut dépenser 1200 € minimum pour y jouer (prix a la louche) tu finis par installer un gatcha sur ton smartphone.

Bien triste pour les licenciements, mais honnêtement pour ce qui me touche directement je me demande surtout quel est l'avenir du forum.

----------


## pitmartinz

Gros pouçou à Ellen, Oni, Fish et Jules... ce genre de nouvelle est toujours difficile et je suis de tout coeur avec eux, on croise les doigts pour que vous rebondissiez rapidement.

J'avoue que je ne suis plus abonné non plus... tout simplement car les magazines s'empilaient et que je n'avais jamais le temps de les lire (peut être que le covid y est pour quelque chose... ? Pas sûr, notez ), alors que j'avais soutenu fortement le premier Ulule... il faudra que je vois pour reprendre un abo numérique car je ne suis pas fan du gaspillage et commander du papier pour rien, je n'en ai plus envie.

J'aimais beaucoup Ellen et Oni dans les émissions, chacun avec son ton et son style, ils apportaient un plus, d'autres avant moi l'ont bien mieux décrit, vous allez nous manquer.

Par contre, je ne suis pas d'accord avec les grincheux d'avant, les émissions sont chouettes comme elles sont, certes ça digresse, ça parle d'un peu tout... mais honnêtement, vu le nombre d'émissions différentes, vous trouverez bien votre bonheur ailleurs, prendre ça pour taper sur le magazine, surtout avec un timing aussi mauvais, c'est moche.
Si telle ou telle émission ne vous plait pas, skippez... en tout cas, j'apprécie toujours autant le ton et le fond de ces dernières.

Après, comment réussir à survivre économiquement... ça c'est pas mon job... je ne saurais que dire.
Je hais la pub, mais si malheureusement il faut passer par là...

Pourquoi pas faire des tests (matos / JV) commissionnés, avec un spotlight particulier dessus ? (Tout en gardant bien entendu votre indépendance sur ce que vous allez en dire... au final, ça reste de la pub, mais de la "bonne", pas biaisée.

Bref, c'est triste...  ::(:

----------


## Zerger

> Quand tu récupères 1 jeu par semaine sur l'egs gratuitement mais qu'il te faut dépenser 1200 € minimum pour y jouer (prix a la louche)


Ca coute cher les jeux gratos d'EGS  ::o:

----------


## Jikob

Décidément, 2022 est aussi pourrie que les autres années...
Je suis sincèrement désolé de lire ça, tant pour le stress que ça doit générer pour ceux qui restent que pour la tristesse que doivent éprouver ceux qui partent.
C'est vraiment rageant, vous êtes des journalistes de qualité et c'est un plaisir de vous lire ou de vous voir sur Twitch.

Je ne sais pas cependant si vous êtes assez old school pour traîner sur ce forum et lire ce message, mais je vous souhaite de vite retomber sur vos pattes et de trouver un poste dans lequel vous éprouverez autant de plaisir. Gros soutien, vraiment. 

Alors comme beaucoup je vais évidemment reconduire mon abo mais en version numérique uniquement. Merci pour l'info concernant le paiement Paypal, ça devient compliqué de soutenir les bonnes causes, tant les intermédiaires se gavent de partout.

Bon courage pour la suite, moi je reste sur ce forum de vieux tant que c'est encore possible pour vous envoyer plein de câlins.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ca coute cher les jeux gratos d'EGS


Tout augmente ma bonne dame, même le gratuit devient un luxe  ::ninja::

----------


## Mastaba

Et développer la chaîne youtube pour passer de complément du magajine/dump des streams twitch à vraie chaîne indépendante avec des tests de jv, tests hardware, rétrospectives de vieux jeux, dossiers, etc.

Est-ce que c'est susceptible de rapporter assez de youtube money pour renflouer un peu le mag papier ou c'est complètement illusoire/pas rentable?

----------


## Howii

Ça demanderait pas mal d'investissement et de temps

----------


## Ellen Replay

Je vois plusieurs messages de gens qui se demandent si je passe encore sur le forum, et la réponse est oui, souvent (même si je lis beaucoup plus que je ne poste, comme en atteste mon honteux statut de rookie). Vos messages de soutien font chaud au cœur, merci !

----------


## JBVador

> Je vois plusieurs messages de gens qui se demandent si je passe encore sur le forum, et la réponse est oui, souvent (même si je lis beaucoup plus que je ne poste, comme en atteste mon honteux statut de rookie). Vos messages de soutien font chaud au cœur, merci !


 :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:

----------


## La Mimolette

Déjà posté sur twitter, j'irai pas plus loin, juste que cette situation m'est insoutenable pour les gens quittant la barque, je suis passé à l'abo numérique.
J'achetais encore en kiosque un numéro par ci par là, je m'étais chaque mois mon abo prime gaming sur le twitch, me voilà désormais à lire les news sur le site et c'est clairement un plaisir.

----------


## Legnou

> Je vois plusieurs messages de gens qui se demandent si je passe encore sur le forum, et la réponse est oui, souvent (même si je lis beaucoup plus que je ne poste, comme en atteste mon honteux statut de rookie). Vos messages de soutien font chaud au cœur, merci !


 :Cryb:  :Cryb:  :Prey:  :Prey:  :;):  :;):

----------


## zifox

Je suis clairement dégouté de lire cette annonce, ca me fait vraiment du mal de voir des piliers du mag devoir partir.  ::cry::  Ca me surprend un peu vu les bons échos qu'il y avait eu sur les campagnes ulule et autre, je pensais que le mag allait pouvoir traverser toutes ces crises sans trop perdre de plumes, c'est vraiment triste et dommage alors que l'équipe était si solide.

Contrairement à bon nombre de messages ici, je ne doute pas de la pertinence du mag, y compris de son rythme mensuel: alors qu'on a des centaines de sorties par mois, il est nécessaire de faire un tri, et il n'y a plus aucun intérêt à présenter un test à J+0 ou de couvrir les news au fur et à mesure. J'apprécie vraiment toujours de recevoir mon mag dans la boite au lettre et de pouvoir me divertir en lisant vos articles. A ceux qui disent que le mag est trop cher, le nombre d'heure de lecture par euro dépensé en fait toujours un passe temps rentable. Très rentable.

----------


## Howii

> A ceux qui disent que le mag est trop cher, le nombre d'heure de lecture par euro dépensé en fait toujours un passe temps rentable. Très rentable.


Réflexion d'une personne qui a les moyens, ça ^^

----------


## zifox

> Réflexion d'une personne qui a les moyens, ça ^^


C'est une question de priorité, pas de moyens.

----------


## Jul Marston

Si ce n'est pas une question de moyens mais de priorité, alors volons-le en kiosque

----------


## tompalmer

L'abonnement numérique est abordable si on est honnête, même si ce serait bien de pouvoir s'abonner pour 3 mois seulement histoire de pas lâcher 50 balles d'un coup

Il manque juste un Night mode ce qui serait un petit plus pour lire la nuit, mais bon on peut aussi faire ca avec un plug in

----------


## Flad

> Il manque juste un Night mode ce qui serait un petit plus pour lire la nuit, mais bon on peut aussi faire ca avec un plug in


Y a un mode nuit intégré sur le site hein.

----------


## tompalmer

Ah je dois etre miro

----------


## Flad

> Ah je dois etre miro


Tu cliques sur ton pseudo, y a un gros rectangle "Nightshift" avec 3 réglages.

----------


## MilouseVH

Perso, je suis venu à CPC grâce au magazine HW (Doc TB à l'époque). Je n'ai jamais vu des gens aussi pédagogue et aussi doué dans l'écriture : réussir à nous tenir en haleine grâce à des tests d'alim ou les pérégrinations du boss d'Intel, c'est un tour de force. Sans compter qu'on y apprend plein de choses sur un domaine encore plus obscur que le JV. CPC HW reste ma bible, je l'achète religieusement même en ces temps de vaches maigres sur ce sujet. Bon vent Oni, ta plume est parfaite. Bon vent Fish', tes images bizarres me manqueront (un peu).

Concernant le magazine JV, j'y suis venu après. Les sujets ne m'intéressait pas forcément, mais la qualité d'écriture a toujours été remarquable. Au final, peu importe le jeu, je passais toujours un bon moment à lire. Juste lire. A ce titre, comme les autres, Ellen me manquera. Toujours un plaisir de te lire.

C'est pas une nouvelle facile à entendre, car vos streams vous ont rapproché de nous. 
Ellen, Oni, Sylvester, Fishbone... C'est con à dire, mais j'ai beaucoup d'empathie pour vous alors que je ne vous connais pas, simplement parce que j'ai vu vos tronches et que vous vous êtes (un peu) dévoilés. Bon vent à vous, j'espère que vous allez rebondir (dans la presse ou ailleurs).

----------


## perverpepere

Pff sale nouvelles, bon courage à ceux qui doivent partir, en espérant que ce ne soit pas une 1ere vague.




> Pareil. J'aimerais faire plus, mais je ne peux même plus m'abonner au journal ni à la chaîne Twitch.


Pour celles/ceux dans ce cas, y'a des généreux comme le monsieur là bas
C'est pas honteux.

Pour twich apparement suffit de participer pour se voir offrir des abos par des gens sympas.

----------


## Flad

> Pour celles/ceux dans ce cas, y'a des généreux comme le monsieur là bas
> C'est pas honteux.


Ou même ici : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...nements-Party-!

----------


## Howii

> Ou même ici : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...nements-Party-!


Excellente idée ce topic !!

----------


## ShonKar

Salut à tous,
Comme j'ai pu l'écrire sur le forum, la décision de se séparer de 4 personnes c'est très dur pour les concernés, mais ca n'est surement pas simple pour ceux qui ont du se résigner à cette alternative.
J'espère de Julie, Nico et Jules rebondissent rapidement et que Fish continuera à produire sa musique.

J'espère aussi que CPC saura poursuivre sa mutation pour pouvoir continuer à exister.
Si la presse papier -et la presse tech en particulier- est en difficulté pour diverses raisons, et que les médias du net sont désormais devenus une norme, il faut que certains puisse exprimer autre chose qu'un avis d'homme sandwich s'extasiant devant Stadia.
Voir les notes metacritic de certains jeux s'opposer entre 90/100 média et un 0.3/10 utilisateurs comme pour Flavio Immortel, ca montre que -comme pour toute autre industrie- les éditeurs de jeux vidéo sont capable de nous vendre des étrons comme un "produit novateur et différent qui répond à une demande".
CPC doit continuer, poursuivre une mutation nécessaire et qui sera désormais une obligation.
(Les difficultés actuelles et pénuries ne seront jamais résolues, le Covid et surtout la guerre en Ukraine viennent de faire un croche-pied à l'organisation globale du marché mondial)

Certains profitent de l'occasion pour donner leur avis sur ce qui est fait, notamment sur Twitch.
Voyons le verre à moitié plein, Twitch n'était pas le support d'origine de la rédaction, il a fallu s'adapter. Pas facile pour des gens qui prennent de temps d'écrire de se retrouver face caméra et d'animer un flux.
Il faut trouver sa place, son angle et sont tempo. Certaines chose marchent et d'autres moins, mais au moins CPC sur Twitch, ca a le mérite d'exister.

Pour ma part, plutôt que de dire si certains avis sont pertinents ou non, je vais juste donner mon point de vue :
Le papier, je ne sais pas si c'est plus ou moins écologique que le numérique.
Mais que ce soit pour un magazine ou un livre, je préfère le support papier. Parce que ca marque une "volonté" de trouver l'info, de me divertir. j'ai pas l'impression d'être sous perfusion d'information.
Pour mes cours de langue, le support physique m'aide à intégrer l'information et à la restituer.
J'ai essayé l'abonnement numérique uniquement, je lisais moins les articles, je ne me "posais" pas dessus...
Alors je continue l'abo papier, je ne lis pas tout et encore moins tout de suite... Je tourne les pages, parfois juste pour les dessins, parfois pour un test en particulier et je m'arrête parfois sur une page parce qu'un titre m'aura interpellé.
Finalement, le magazine me procure bien plus d'interactions que l'écran et le simple clic sur le lien.

Pour Twitch, j'apprécie l'originalité de ce qui est présenté.
Ivan et ses news dans le navigateur, Ackboo et ses délires sur le bureaux... Denis et son vélo dans Paris, je ne me sens pas concerné mais au moins c'est original et sympa à regarder...ect... (LFS, Noël, Izual, Oni...)
Maintenant, il faut toujours se poser la question de la pertinence, la fréquence, la régularité et les contenus.

CPC c'est magazine a du et su se diversifier.
CPC, ce sera peut être désormais une rédaction multimédia qui doit faire interagir et faire cohabiter plusieurs supports.


Eskkaa

----------


## Nilsou

Bonjour,

Très triste de cette annonce. Comme beaucoup, je pense que vous vous séparez malheureusement du futur de votre journal en vous débarrassant des plus jeunes et de certaines des plus belles de vos plumes. 

J'ai l'impression que dans les pages précédentes n'a pas été évoqués l'aspect pragmatique de la qualité du papier. Comme beaucoup j'ai regretté votre choix d'un papier tout cracra vers un modèle plus « noble », j'ai toujours trouvé que ça n'avait pas vraiment apporté au magazine (cette décision as t-elle augmentée les ventes ? ). Ne serais-t-il pas possible d'économiser ainsi en revenant au vieux modèle ? Je pense que personne ne regrettera ce type de transition.

Sinon sur le fond, j'imagine que vous avez vos raisons, mais je m’interroge sur la décision de couper dans le gras plutôt que d'augmenter les couts du produit fini. La plupart des lecteurs de CPC ont les moyens il me semble (enfin je pense, vu qu'ils achètent des PC...), et vu le prix déjà relativement important du magazine et de la presse en général, au point ou on en est ... est-ce que ça aurait vraiment fait perdre des ventes au journal ... ? Les augmentations précédentes ont-elles fait chuter les ventes ?

----------


## Getz

Ivan a souligné hier en stream que les ventes en kiosque avaient augmentées avec la nouvelle formule plus "quali".
Il expliquait aussi que de toute façon il ne pouvait pas changer le papier d'un claquement de doigt car les fournisseurs de papier honorent seulement les commandes de clients ayant un historique de commande en ce moment. Il parlait d'essayer de réduire un peu la qualité de la couverture déjà.

----------


## Jul Marston

Mieux vaut un seul lecteur qui achète le magazine 100.000 euros que dix-mille pauvres qui claquent huit balles par mois, c'est évident

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> A ceux qui disent que le mag est trop cher, le nombre d'heure de lecture par euro dépensé en fait toujours un passe temps rentable. Très rentable.


Alors je ne fais pas partie de ceux qui le trouvent trop cher, par contre je trouve ton argument très faible. Le mag' faut pas 2H pour le lire, ton ratio heure/coût soi-disant super-rentable on peut trouver mieux ailleurs sans problèmes. Même une place de cinoche est plus rentable...
Et de toute façon la rentabilité d'un magazine...T'achètes un mag parce que t'apprécies les sujets qu'ils traitent, tu t'en fous de savoir s'il est rentable à acheter.


Bon courage à la rédac', et surtout à ceux qui sont obligés de partir  :Emo:

----------


## Pluton

Mince, cette succession de coups durs.
Bon, je lisais plus cpc depuis le départ de Boulon, mais comme ça fait plus de 16 ans (????!!!!!) que je squatte ce forum au quotidien et que dernièrement je me suis mis un peu à regarder vos émissions, je suis désormais abonné numérique, je vais pouvoir dire à mes gosses le matin de me foutre la paix car je lis le journal  :Cigare: 

Bon courage pour traverser tout ça ! Mes pensées à vos trois bouts de duvet qui vont voler au vent.

----------


## znokiss

Rhaaa, chier  :Emo: 

Ellen. 
Fish.

Flute.

----------


## LtBlight

Triste nouvelle. Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de suivre le stream d'Ivan, mais peut-être que la question a été posée; si tout le monde restait à bord et malgré la crise du papier, est-ce qui a déjà eu des projections financières sur, disons 2/3 ans, pour relancer un Ulule ou un kickstarter?
Si on reprend les différents financements participatifs de CPC, on était toujours entre 200 et 300K€ à la fin. Ca serait jouable non ou je suis idéaliste?

----------


## tompalmer

> Bonjour,
> 
> Très triste de cette annonce. Comme beaucoup, je pense que vous vous séparez malheureusement du futur de votre journal en vous débarrassant des plus jeunes et de certaines des plus belles de vos plumes.


Et de la seule fille il me semble, c'est déjà rare d'en voir dans le milieu du JV

----------


## Praetor

> Triste nouvelle. Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de suivre le stream d'Ivan, mais peut-être que la question a été posée; si tout le monde restait à bord et malgré la crise du papier, est-ce qui a déjà eu des projections financières sur, disons 2/3 ans, pour relancer un Ulule ou un kickstarter?
> Si on reprend les différents financements participatifs de CPC, on était toujours entre 200 et 300K€ à la fin. Ca serait jouable non ou je suis idéaliste?


Ivan a répondu. Ils sont actuellement déficitaire, donc même si on leur filait du pognon ça ne ferait que repousser le problème. Il a dit que ce serait comme mettre de l'eau dans un seau troué.

----------


## Ventilo

Je me demande comment font tous les magasines torche cul, genre maison et citrouille, maison et bureau des plinthes, maison et toitures en zinc, pour financer leur parution sur papier glacer et photos couleurs.

----------


## Flad

> Je me demande comment font tous les magasines torche cul, genre maison et citrouille, maison et bureau des plinthes, maison et toitures en zinc, pour financer leur parution sur papier glacer et photos couleurs.


La pub en grande partie peut être ?

----------


## Tetsuro999

Très triste nouvelle.  ::cry:: 

Comme d'autres l'ont dit, avec internet il est très facile de savoir gratuitement si un jeu est bon. Pour ma part ce que j'attends de CPC, ce n'est pas qu'il me dise que Weird West ou Elden Ring sont bons -tout le monde est au courant-, c'est qu'il fasse un tri dans les centaines de sorties plus confidentielles qui existent.
Je joue désormais très peu, l'époque des RPG de 100 h et autres jeux de gestion infinis est derrière moi, et tous mes coups de coeur et belles découvertes de ces dernières années l'ont été grâce aux articles d'Ellen Replay. Inmost ( ::wub:: ), Curious Expedition 2, Behind the Frame, Call of the Sea, de belles expériences vidéoludiques à côté desquelles je serais passé sans ses articles.
Franchement, le magazine sans elle va perdre une grosse part de ce qui faisait son intérêt (pour moi), et je ne suis pas sûr que je continuerai à y dépenser 8€ tous les mois. 


Bon courage à toute l'équipe en ces temps difficiles, et bon courage aussi à ceux qui doivent partir. Je ne connais pas bien Fishbone et Sylvester, ne suivant pas les streams, mais j'appréciais beaucoup aussi les interventions d'Oni dans l'émission, relax, chaleureux et hyper-calé dans son domaine. Merci !  :;):

----------


## Praetor

> La pub en grande partie peut être ?


This. Ce sont des publi-reportages.

----------


## gros_bidule

Vala, publi-reportage, aussi bardés de pubs, et essentiellement des pigistes, donc très peu d'employés. Certains de ces mags avaient d'ailleurs fait scandale car ils n'avaient même pas un journaliste à plein temps.

----------


## Darth

> Mag papier devenu trop cher en rapport à l'objet, abo numérique qui se tire une balle dans le pied avec le bouton de Chouinage gratuit (3 par semaine soit 12 papiers par mois...) et d'autres outils comme celui ci qui donne la note et la synthèse de tout test passé un jour dans le mag : https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/index.html
> 
> Résultat, le modèle économique me semble peu compréhensible.
> 
> Hors l'aspect tarif, la question de l'utilité d'un mag de tests JV : les boutiques proposent du refund, un système de réputation du jeu suivant les avis utilisateurs compilés, et comme si cela ne suffisait pas, le leasing de jeux (gamepass) permet de jouer à tout sans se préoccuper de savoir si tel ou tel jeu vaut qu'on lâche 60€, suffit de prendre 3 mois pour 1€, ou des durées d'abo au gré des offres. Et je passe sur la braderie permanente de jeux via les bundles ou même sur le nombre pléthorique de jeux offerts, notamment par EGS ou Prime Gaming, voire GOG et autres.
> 
> Résultat, l'utilité d'un mag de JV, même pour tromper l'ennui entre deux gares, me semble peu évidente. Devenir un mag de culture JV et pas seulement de tests est une idée, mais de là à ce que ça suffise...
> 
> Bref, j'ai bien aimé Joystick et Canard PC, mais ça me semble correspondre à des époques lointaines et à leurs propres logiques. Ce qui ne m'empêche pas de compatir sincèrement, tant les gens derrière le mag doivent vivre un véritable chemin de croix au fil des ans.


Je te rejoins sur tes arguments ainsi que ceux de Lenny.

J'ajouterai que j'ai commencé a lire Joystick en 91, 30 ans plus tard mon intérêt pour la presse JV est proche de zéro, je consomme en instantané les jeux vidéos sans attendre un avis. j'ai été abonné des années a CPCHW, même constat, j'ai les infos bien avant ailleurs sur le web. En revanche le forum est un endroit de partage que j'apprécie et que je suis prêt a soutenir.
Je ferais un parallèle moche avec Fluide Glacial. J'adorais ce truc étant jeune, j'adorais le ton irrévérencieux, les salacetés et les articles détournés. Ils survivent aujoud'hui grace au kisskissbangbang chaque année, ça faisait 20 ans que j'en avais pas lu, j'ai backé, j'en ai lu deux avant de plus jamais toucher les suivants. Ca a mal vieillit, c'est mou et ce qui me faisait marrer jeune me semble aujourd'hui banal tellement c'est vu et revu. L'internet a tout cassé.
Moralité, je suis trop vieux pour ces conneries.

----------


## Lennyroquai

Petite précision par rapport à mon précédent post : Je n'ai jamais demandé du faux enthousiasme ou autre, cela a été une interprétation de mon post.

De même, par rapport à la réponse d'hier d'Ivan sur le coté blasé de CPC qui est une "marque de fabrique".
Je vois et comprend cette marque de fabrique, c'est ce qui a fait le succès du "tribunal des bureaux" : mais pour moi ce "trait d'humour" est devenu une zone "dure" de la communication et n'est pas du tout un trait d'humour dans certains cas.
Il y'a d'autres posts comme par exemple sur le topic des émissions qui justement mentionne comment certains rédacteurs aiment à rappeler que les scénars de jeux video sont absolument nul, tout pourri, à vomir, sans intêret, etc...

Je ne veux pas challenger cela n'ayant pas la culture nécessaire : mais quand après avoir pris min pied sur un Witcher 3, un Prey ou autre. On vient me dire que je suis un gros phillistain car ce ne vaut pas un pavé des éditions "plombs"... bah voila

Et pour reprendre mon exemple de la conférence XBOX / Bethesda : ne pas avoir une once d'enthousiaste sur l'une des propositions suivantes (qui rentre dans la catégorie donc des "50ème copie du prochain "FPS / TPS lambda du turfu" selon certains) : Diablo IV, A plague Tale Requiem, Forza Hot wheels, Stalker 2, Overwatch 2, Atomic heart, Replaced, Hogwarts Legacy ou The Calisto Protocol... je trouve cela extrement triste. Quel est l'intêret de couvrir cet event alors ?
La liste n'est pas exhaustive, j'ai pris "au doigt mouillé"

Que l'acidité soit une marque de fabrique, d'accord : mais je me mets un peu à la place d'Arkane par exemple qui a pris un "C'est la merde d'Arkane" après 3 secondes de trailers de Redfall... c'est brutal
Je pense pas que si vous preniez la même chose sur Twitter après avoir posté la couverture prochain mag, vous preniez ca avec le sourire aussi "marque de fabrique" ce soit.

Après, je suis un éternel fan d'Arkane, donc forcément j'ai senti l'impact (J'avoue)

----------


## LtBlight

> Ivan a répondu. Ils sont actuellement déficitaire, donc même si on leur filait du pognon ça ne ferait que repousser le problème. Il a dit que ce serait comme mettre de l'eau dans un seau troué.


Ah ouais chaud. Car autant l'édito d'Ivan est alarmant, mais a aucun moment il ne mentionne le fait qu'ils sont déficitaires. En effet c'est compliqué.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Je rajoute une petite FAQ avec les réponses aux questions les plus souvent posées:

*Pourquoi ne pas faire un Ulule ou une cagnotte de soutien ?*
Dans le contexte économique actuel, avec l’explosion infernale des coûts de fabrication, notre fonctionnement et notre organisation actuelle n’est plus viable dans ces conditions. Nous devons d’abord retrouver un modèle économique viable et une ligne de flottaison. Il ne serait pas très honnête de vous demander des dons sans cette adaptation préalable, ce serait comme de remplir un seau percé. 
Nous ferons appel à votre solidarité si nous en avons besoin et quand nous aurons construit une solution de sortie de crise.

*Pourquoi ne pas baisser la qualité du papier pour faire des économies ?*
En raison de la pénurie expliquée dans l’article, il est aujourd’hui difficile de changer de papier, voire même de trouver du papier: pour pouvoir satisfaire tout le monde, les fabricants rationnent les imprimeurs en fonction de l’historique des commandes passées. Nous allons changer le papier de couverture pour une version moins épaisse et un peu plus économique, mais nous devrons attendre la disponibilité du nouveau papier en septembre ou octobre.

*Pourquoi ne pas abandonner le papier et passer au tout numérique ?*
Aujourd’hui, deux tiers des lecteurs de Canard PC achètent (au numéro ou par abonnement) la version papier. Nous ne pouvons pas l’arrêter du jour au lendemain sans mettre encore plus en danger notre activité et nos emplois.

*Pour vous aider, vaut-il mieux s’abonner au papier ou au numérique ?*
En temps normal, nous vous conseillerions de choisir le support qui vous fait le plus plaisir. mais aujourd’hui avec les incertitudes sur le prix du papier, nous préférons vous conseiller le numérique.
Nous avons mis en place un tarif d’abonnement numérique “de soutien” pour ceux qui en ont les moyens.

----------


## LtBlight

Merci pour cette FAQ.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Désolé mais je suis toujours surpris, en mal, de voir que je n'ai pas accès aux vidéos en replay, même celle sur le sujet du présent topic, alors même que je suis abonné au magazine ; ce modèle/système me dépasse


Twitch ne permet aucun moyen de lier les comptes à des abonnements extérieurs, et les émissions sont disponibles gratuitement sur Youtube sous 24h. Et sinon ce raisonnement n'a aucun sens ("je suis abonné à un magazine papier, pourquoi n'ai-je pas gratuitement accès à l'ensemble de la production éditorial de son éditeur immédiatement"). 
Vous n'aimez pas ce que nous faisons sur Twitch, c'est votre droit le plus strict. Vous ne voulez pas payer pour ce que vous n'aimez pas, je vous comprends parfaitement. Mais vous voudriez quand même y avoir accès comme si vous aviez payé, là je ne vous suis plus. Mais ce n'est pas très grave.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et développer la chaîne youtube pour passer de complément du magajine/dump des streams twitch à vraie chaîne indépendante avec des tests de jv, tests hardware, rétrospectives de vieux jeux, dossiers, etc.
> Est-ce que c'est susceptible de rapporter assez de youtube money pour renflouer un peu le mag papier ou c'est complètement illusoire/pas rentable?


Plutôt illusoire  ::): 
Nous n'avons pas une audience suffisante sur Youtube (comme sur Twitch d'ailleurs, mais il y a le système des abonnements qui compense) pour que l'argent de la publicité soit suffisant, ou même significatif.
Nous y postons les replay de Twitch pour nous faire connaitre et rendre service, pas autre chose.

----------


## Abitbol38

Ah c'est super triste, je suis dégouté pour Ellen elle est adorable et apportait vraiment un point de vue différent, et pis Oni je lui aurais bien mis une tatane de tarba sur tekken et Sylvester on peut pas etre mauvais en choisissant un pseudo comme ca.

Vraiment désolé pour eux trois, j'espère qu'ils retrouveront du taff et qu'on aura de leurs nouvelles.

Pour CpC tout court je vais voir pour passer a l'abo numérique rapido même si j'en ai critiqué l'idée par le passé et que du coup je l'avais pas fait.

Bon courage.

----------


## madgic

> Et pour reprendre mon exemple de la conférence XBOX / Bethesda : ne pas avoir une once d'enthousiaste sur l'une des propositions suivantes (qui rentre dans la catégorie donc des "50ème copie du prochain "FPS / TPS lambda du turfu" selon certains) : Diablo IV, A plague Tale Requiem, Forza Hot wheels, Stalker 2, Overwatch 2, Atomic heart, Replaced, Hogwarts Legacy ou The Calisto Protocol... je trouve cela extrement triste. Quel est l'intêret de couvrir cet event alors ?


J'ai pas regardé la conf via Canard PC mais via Le Steam mais là bas aussi tout le monde n'était pas emballé. Et si je me souviens bien, ni Stalker 2 ni Hogwarts Legacy n'ont été montré lors de cette conf.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Quid de la survie du forum par rapport aux problèmes qu'a le journal ?





> Bien triste pour les licenciements, mais honnêtement pour ce qui me touche directement je me demande surtout quel est l'avenir du forum.


J'avoue, je l'attendais pas celle-là..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je ne peux pas répondre individuellement à tous les messages de soutien et d'amour, mais un grand merci collectif.
Et je vous ai lu.

----------


## colonel Zorg

Courage à l'équipe CPC, c'est toujours difficile de se séparer de personnes compétentes.
Pour la peine je viens de vous acheter deux mugs. D'ailleurs, à quand de nouveaux modèles ? J'aimerais les afficher fièrement sur mon bureau pour amoindrir mon châtiment le jour du jugement.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mag papier devenu trop cher en rapport à l'objet, abo numérique qui se tire une balle dans le pied avec le bouton de Chouinage gratuit (3 par semaine soit 12 papiers par mois...) et d'autres outils comme celui ci qui donne la note et la synthèse de tout test passé un jour dans le mag : https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/index.html
> 
> Résultat, le modèle économique me semble peu compréhensible.
> 
> Hors l'aspect tarif, la question de l'utilité d'un mag de tests JV : les boutiques proposent du refund, un système de réputation du jeu suivant les avis utilisateurs compilés, et comme si cela ne suffisait pas, le leasing de jeux (gamepass) permet de jouer à tout sans se préoccuper de savoir si tel ou tel jeu vaut qu'on lâche 60€, suffit de prendre 3 mois pour 1€, ou des durées d'abo au gré des offres. Et je passe sur la braderie permanente de jeux via les bundles ou même sur le nombre pléthorique de jeux offerts, notamment par EGS ou Prime Gaming, voire GOG et autres.
> 
> Résultat, l'utilité d'un mag de JV, même pour tromper l'ennui entre deux gares, me semble peu évidente. Devenir un mag de culture JV et pas seulement de tests est une idée, mais de là à ce que ça suffise...
> 
> Bref, j'ai bien aimé Joystick et Canard PC, mais ça me semble correspondre à des époques lointaines et à leurs propres logiques. Ce qui ne m'empêche pas de compatir sincèrement, tant les gens derrière le mag doivent vivre un véritable chemin de croix au fil des ans.


Personnellement je m'en tape des avis de lambdas. Si j'ai de bonnes sources (principalement le mag et ce forum), pourquoi j'irais m'emmerder avec des inconnus ?
Le refund, le gamepass, tout ça , sympa mais ça oblige à "passer du temps",et  tout le monde n'a pas non plus la fibre pour tester "en masse", ça demande des efforts supplémentaires pas forcément pertinents. Dans cette époque de surconsommation en médias*  tu vas demander aux gens de tester 15 jeux par mois pour voir si ça leur plaît ? Ok certains le font déjà, mais moi j'ai pas envie. j'ai pas non plus envie de me taper des streams de 40mn sur youtube. 2-6 pages c'est bien suffisant pour avoir une idée de si un jeu peut plaire, et ça va plus vite.
COntrairement à toi je ne vois pas en quoi l'utilité de magazines de ce genre (jeu vidéo ou autre, d'ailleurs) est à remettre en question. Ce qui serait à remettre en question c'est plutôt la manière dont les gens ont tendance à chercher les infos et leurs sources...

Après une orientation mi-classique / mi-culture JV, pourquoi pas, ça peut être intéressant aussi. Est-ce que ça ramènera du monde ? Je ne crois pas.


*le nombre de fois où j'entends des gens parler de la 57ème série qu'ils ont testés sur Netflix et lâchés au bout de 6 épisodes. Ah ouais on voit le temps gagné avec la mise à disposition économique de tonnes de produits.

----------


## Olorin

> *Nous allons changer le papier de couverture pour une version moins épaisse* et un peu plus économique, mais nous devrons attendre la disponibilité du nouveau papier en septembre ou octobre.


Cette crise aura apporté au moins une bonne nouvelle.
Ca ne comblera pas l'absence d'Ellen, dont la plume m'avait convaincu de me réabonner à un moment où je réfléchissait sérieusement à laisser tomber , mais ca rendra au moins le mag un peu plus agréable à feuilleter qu'actuellement.

----------


## Etoile De Khmer

Ça ne nous rendra pas le Quebec mais un abonement vaut bien 5 skins fortnite.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Le "choix" des personnes concernés par des licenciements économiques (au sein d'une même unité de travail) est encadré par des règles administratives, avec plusieurs critères (ancienneté, famille, etc.) dont l'ancienneté est le principal (les nouveaux partent avant les anciens). Le chef d'entreprise ne choisit pas selon son bon vouloir ("Je l'aime pas Da Silva, j'peux lui mettre un blâme ?")


Merci beaucoup pour cette explication. Je te cite car ça permet d'informer ceux qui auraient lu le topic en diagonale et raté ton message.




> Je suis le seul lecteur de CPC à ne pas être un gros richard ou quoi ?


On pourrait plus formuler en "je suis le seul lecteur de CPC à être en situation de précarité ou quoi ?". Vouloir contribuer un peu plus à quelque chose qui nous importe est à la portée de beaucoup dès lors que la participation n'a pas de minimum ; même si comme d'autres, je trouve le prix du magazine un peu excessif.




> Sans vouloir dire que CPC doit être aseptisé pour ne faire que du Jeu Video... j'ai parfois l'impression que le sujet du JV est une corvée alors que les membres de la rédac veulent parler d'autres choses.


Ça me fait penser à la création de l'excellent Humanoïde auquel plusieurs membres de la rédac participaient.




> Ça fait quand même une bonne dizaine d'années que je ne lis plus CPC comme un "guide d'achat" de JV. On n'est plus dans les années 90 avec la presse JV qui était quasiment la seule source pour entendre parler d'un jeu.
> 
> L'achat du mag fait partie de mes dépenses "loisirs". Comme les JV en eux-mêmes.
> 
> Et Canard PC est pour moi autre chose que ce que tu appelles un mag de tests JV. Cf les dossiers d'Ellen Replay.


Un peu pareil pour moi. Ça fait bien longtemps que je suis abonné à CPC certes pour me tenir au courant des nouveaux jeux - c'est le seul média que j'utilise à cet effet -, mais le critère principal est le plaisir de lecture parce que la qualité de rédaction est incroyable. Je lis même les articles sur des sujets qui ne m'intéressent pas uniquement pour le plaisir de la lecture. Tout est bien écrit et très drôle.
Et enfin, je me réabonne également par habitude. CPC est une petite partie de ma vie, ne plus pouvoir le lire y laisserait un petit trou (je ne vais pas sur le site et je ne regarde pas les streams/vidéos).




> Petite question : si, dans le plus grand des optimismes, la situation venait à s'améliorer, est-ce que les rédacteurs licenciés se verraient réoffrir leur poste au sein de Canard PC ?


Une question dont la réponse me paraît loin d'être évidente, mais j'ai très envie d'entendre "bien sûr"  :Emo: 




> Ca fait vraiment chier. L'équipe "actuelle" était parfaite, une synergie incroyable. Je n'ai jamais autant apprécié CanardPC que durant ce "cycle".


D'acc à 100% : j'ai exactement le même sentiment que je ne m'étais d'ailleurs pas privé de mentionner à certains rédacteurs ! Il y avait une sorte d'alchimie très efficace dans la rédac  ::): 




> Mieux vaut un seul lecteur qui achète le magazine 100.000 euros que dix-mille pauvres qui claquent huit balles par mois, c'est évident


Plus qu'à sortir un numéro avec quelques exemplaires limités "luxe" dotés de feuilles en or et avec une tranche incrustée de diamants pour les baleines (au sens $$$) qui veulent frimer, je suis sûr que ça marcherait   :B): 

---

*Bon vent à Fishbone, Oni, Sylvester et Ellen.*

----------


## pol43

triste nouvelle mais le format numérique vas s'imposer  , ou alors baisser la qualité  de papier ?
Juste une critique la page de couverture et de qualité de  supérieur pourquoi pas revenir a une qualité de papier moindre  comme les 1er numéros de canard pc .
Je vous suis depuis la création est même depuis le magazine Joystick  cela me rajeuni pas  .

----------


## Eldred

Merci beaucoup à tous les 4, Ellen, Fish', Oni et Sylvester, j'aurais aimé lire plus de vos articles et voir plus de vos streams. J'ai désormais une excellente raison de garder TOUS MES CANARDS PC, et de bookmarker les streams :D. 
Tout ceci ne serait jamais arrivé si on écrivait sur des cailloux, comme jadis. Ce canard c'est tellement un scandale...

Des très gros pouçous.

----------


## fantinoo

Je m'étais désabonné il y a des années de cela pour plusieurs raisons mais je ne me voyais pas ne rien faire pour le magasin alors que je parcours les forums tous les jours depuis plus de 10 ans.

Abo numérique acheté et appli Android téléchargée.

Bon courage à l'équipe !

----------


## M.Rick75

> La pub en grande partie peut être ?


Je n'avais pas réalisé à quel point, il n'y avait plus de pub dans le mag, à quel point les budgets pubs des éditeurs de jeux étaient partis ailleurs.

Je regarde le numéro 430 (Lego SW en couv). Je compte 4 pages de pub (je ne compte pas, volontairement, les pages d'autopromo).
1 pour Philibert, 3 pour des vendeurs de matos.

Pas une pub pour un jeu vidéo à venir ou du moment ! C'est fou.  ::wacko::

----------


## Baalim

> J'avoue, je l'attendais pas celle-là..
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Sérieusement ?
J'ai du mal à croire que, abonnés ou non, lecteurs ou non, nous n'ayons pas tous eu la même réflexion quant à l'avenir du forum.

Pour le reste, je redirai ici ce que j'ai dit ailleurs.

Je pense également que c'est un sacré coup dur pour CPC que de se séparer d'Ellen Replay. C'était clairement une des plumes les plus intéressantes du magazine.

----------


## Cedski

> Personnellement je m'en tape des avis de lambdas. Si j'ai de bonnes sources (principalement le mag et ce forum), pourquoi j'irais m'emmerder avec des inconnus ?
> Le refund, le gamepass, tout ça , sympa mais ça oblige à "passer du temps",et  tout le monde n'a pas non plus la fibre pour tester "en masse", ça demande des efforts supplémentaires pas forcément pertinents. Dans cette époque de surconsommation en médias*  tu vas demander aux gens de tester 15 jeux par mois pour voir si ça leur plaît ? Ok certains le font déjà, mais moi j'ai pas envie. j'ai pas non plus envie de me taper des streams de 40mn sur youtube. 2-6 pages c'est bien suffisant pour avoir une idée de si un jeu peut plaire, et ça va plus vite.
> COntrairement à toi je ne vois pas en quoi l'utilité de magazines de ce genre (jeu vidéo ou autre, d'ailleurs) est à remettre en question. Ce qui serait à remettre en question c'est plutôt la manière dont les gens ont tendance à chercher les infos et leurs sources...
> 
> Après une orientation mi-classique / mi-culture JV, pourquoi pas, ça peut être intéressant aussi. Est-ce que ça ramènera du monde ? Je ne crois pas.
> 
> 
> *le nombre de fois où j'entends des gens parler de la 57ème série qu'ils ont testés sur Netflix et lâchés au bout de 6 épisodes. Ah ouais on voit le temps gagné avec la mise à disposition économique de tonnes de produits.


Mais alors +l'infini...

----------


## LtBlight

L'émission sur la situation de CPC est désormais dispo ici :

----------


## elftor

Je suis tristesse ce soir  ::cry:: 

Tout mon soutien à la rédaction, il est moral sur le forum et sera financier pour le reste.
Je vous lis depuis le numéro 1, soit la moitié de ma vie et j'accepterai difficilement de me passer de la qualité de vos publications qu'elles soient présentes (CPC, CPC Hardware) ou passées (Humanoïde).

----------


## Megiddo

Un cordial message de soutien à Ellen, Fishbone, Oni et Sylvester, en leur souhaitant le meilleur pour la suite. Et bon courage à ceux qui restent pour tenir fermement la maison CPC.  ::): 





> *Pourquoi ne pas abandonner le papier et passer au tout numérique ?*
> Aujourd’hui, deux tiers des lecteurs de Canard PC achètent (au numéro ou par abonnement) la version papier. Nous ne pouvons pas l’arrêter du jour au lendemain sans mettre encore plus en danger notre activité et nos emplois.





> Plutôt illusoire 
> Nous n'avons pas une audience suffisante sur Youtube (comme sur Twitch d'ailleurs, mais il y a le système des abonnements qui compense) pour que l'argent de la publicité soit suffisant, ou même significatif.
> Nous y postons les replay de Twitch pour nous faire connaitre et rendre service, pas autre chose.


Beaucoup ici prennent acte de la réalité économique de Canard PC, dont vous voulez bien nous faire part et à laquelle nous portons tous ici intérêt. Pourtant, la question du format tout numérique, spécialement à notre époque, se pose sans doute malgré tout.

Comment analyser ces "deux tiers" des lecteurs de Canard PC? Le chiffre d'affaire qu'ils apportent et son évolution, le coût de revient de la version papier qui va probablement continuer d'aller croissant à l'avenir (matières premières, sociétés d'édition, etc)? Quel est la viabilité à terme, et comment pensez-vous que va évoluer "l'équilibre" que vous évoquez? 


Et qui sont ces lecteurs? Sont-ce majoritairement d'indécrottables nostalgiques des magazines papier des années 90, pour qui ce mode de consommation est un choix éclairé? 


Ou alors, pardon pour cette franchise, sont-ce des fans de CPC, de cette vieille école de la presse jeux vidéo française, qui continuent de vous soutenir malgré tout dans vos choix, alors que vous tardez à adopter un format plus adapté, et peut-être plus viable économiquement, dans notre société contemporaine?  

Il y aurait beaucoup de choses, de petites choses, à suggérer : Comme cela a été évoqué, et même si c'est très appréciable, pourquoi offrir autant d'articles grâce au chouinage?

Cependant, c'est peut-être surtout votre format général, en tout cas de mon petit point de vue que j'espère constructif, qui peut poser question.

- N'est-il pas envisageable de produire des exemplaires papier seulement sur des hors-série, des numéros spéciaux, et uniquement à la commande? En faisant la promotion de ceux-ci sur le site.

- Pourquoi, ensuite et surtout, conserver une telle séparation entre le site et le forum? Une interface refaite et moderne, intégrant en chapeau, ou en colonne, les principaux titres de presse et incrustant au centre, pourquoi pas, un lecteur vidéo réduit proposant quelques-unes de vos dernières vidéos Youtube, donc gratuites. Ou alors un récap' de la semaine, de l'évènement ou du salon en cours. 

Tout ça avec les sections du forum juste en-dessous, sur la même page? Facilitant ainsi l'accès aux habitués du forum (sommes nous vos principaux clients, peut-être la cible à toucher en priorité?) tout en donnant une meilleure visibilité à votre façade commerciale? Combien sommes-nous à fréquenter quotidiennement le forum sans jamais, ou presque, mettre les pieds sur votre site principal? Tout cela a un coût, nous en sommes conscients. 

Et combien d'entre nous, je sais que la question va faire débat, seraient prêts à payer un abonnement mensuel modique pour pouvoir ainsi accéder au site ET à notre cher forum?  ::siffle:: 

- Autre chose qu'il me semble opportun et constructif de soulever, c'est le format du contenu Twitch/Youtube qui est proposé. Les émissions sont sympathiques, les débats, selon le sujet, intéressants. Peut-être pourriez-vous proposer quelques tests, notamment sur des titres de moindre envergure, en version vidéo, avec un format relativement court. Et que dire de véritables let's play? C'est sans doute très chronophage mais, comme cela a été souligné, il y a tellement de jeux qui sortent que beaucoup d'entre nous jouent parfois aux jeux par procuration. Et parfois, selon l'intervenant et la qualité du contenu, c'est bien.

Posez-vous la question : Un Choca ou un Gautoz, sont-ils rentables et pourquoi? Les tests de l'ami Choca, ses vidéos "présentation et impressions", tapent, je trouve, dans le mille. De même que ses "Highlights", une preview qui prend la forme d'une session de jeu. Des vidéos dédiées hardware, ou autres, pourraient également voir le jour. Envisagez-vous de faire évoluer certains de vos formats en ce sens? Pourquoi pas de produire quelques vidéos sponsorisées, tout en gardant votre liberté de parole? La "tonalité" CPC pourrait faire merveille sur ces formats. Peut-être même plus que sur vos tests écrits qui, de mon petit point de vue, restent trop succincts, trop en surface. On y voit presque plus de véritables retours de gameplay, on y parle presque plus de technique de gameplay. Le ton, sans forcément trouver le fond, c'est questionnable.

Et un CohhCarnage? Pourquoi, lui, est-il extrêmement rentable? Il y a des éléments de réponse. Déjà, il a, comme l'ami Choca, comme vous (et comme nous) une très bonne culture jeux-vidéo. Ensuite il joue, et termine effectivement, énormément de jeux. Sa personnalité est attachante, propre. Le format est digeste, les playlists sont bien organisées par titre, des vidéos de 30 minutes environ. C'est carré et ergonomique à l'utilisation. On veut aussi voir du skill, un minimum. Or, il joue presque toujours aux jeux avec de bons niveaux de difficulté. Il s'y tient également tous les jours, avec régularité. 

Etant bien entendu qu'à ce niveau-là, c'est largement un travail à plein temps. Envisagez-vous d'affecter une ou plusieurs personnes, peut-être de faire un roulement, à ce travail de fond qui serait, à mon humble avis, nécessaire? 


Voilà, j'espère ces quelques éléments, pour ce qu'ils valent, constructifs et francs. Reconnaissons-le : Aujourd'hui, le média jeu vidéo vit du numérique. Plus que jamais, pour vouloir, les gens veulent voir, c'est certain. Ils veulent voir du gameplay des titres qui font l'actualité, qui sortent le jour même ou quelques jours plus tard. 


Allez, des bisous et bon courage.  ::):

----------


## tompalmer

> Nous n'avons pas une audience suffisante sur Youtube (comme sur Twitch d'ailleurs, mais il y a le système des abonnements qui compense) pour que l'argent de la publicité soit suffisant, ou même significatif.
> Nous y postons les replay de Twitch pour nous faire connaitre et rendre service, pas autre chose.


Après c'est aussi le serpent qui se mord la queue, si une plate forme est seulement traitee comme un miroir il y a peu de chance de développer une communauté dessus. 

*Je pense en fait que beaucoup de gens voudraient voir du contenu vidéo mais pas en format Live*, mais c'est clair que de toute façon la Pub sur YT est un faible revenu donc ce serait plutôt pour réorienter de l'audience vers des abonnements ou du Tipeee.

Maintenant c'est sur que c'est pas le même exercice et que c'est un peu un moonshot, mais *Ecran large* a choisi cette voie, faut leur demander si ca marche

----------


## Christini

Idem par ici, quelle tristesse cette nouvelle  ::'(: 

On pense fort à vous ! J'espère qu'Ellen, Oni et Sylvester retrouveront très, très rapidement un emploi et je souhaite beaucoup de courage à l'équipe pour affronter la suite !

----------


## jopopoe

Bon je ne vais faire que répéter ce qui a déjà été dit, mais Ellen Replay va clairement me manquer. Elle faisait effectivement des articles que j'aimais beaucoup lire. Donc soutien à ceux qui partent, et soutien à ceux qui restent.

Pour ce qui est de l'intérêt d'un magazine papier en 2022, pour moi il est clair : avoir une information concise, ponctuelle et triée.

Je me suis abonné à Canard PC depuis le dernier Ulule/Kickstarter (avant je lisais aussi mais des vieux numéros parce que j'ai un petit côté conservateur de musée), parce que j'étais devenu incapable de faire le tri sur le topic des news. Gloire éternelle à KOUB pour le travail qu'il accomplit, mais je passais plusieurs heures par jour à lire des news qui arrivaient les unes à la suite des autres, en continu ou presque, et ça devenait ingérable.
Et c'est général d'ailleurs, j'ai l'impression que tous les sites de news JV sont passés en mode micro-news en permanence (genre si l'éditeur balance deux screenshots par jour c'est limite si JV.com va pas pondre une news pour chaque image...) et cette sur-sollicitation peut être épuisante pour certaines personnes (on va dire les neuro-atypiques au hasard).

Alors que là, même si je passe sans doute à côté de certaines informations, je compte sur Canard PC pour faire le tri et m'apporter ce qui compte vraiment. Avec intégrité, évidemment, ce qui possède clairement une valeur certaine dans le monde du jeu vidéo.
Et quand le magazine est fini, il va sur l'étagère et mon cerveau doit attendre le suivant, plutôt que de guetter sa prochaine dose de dopamine sur le topic des news.

----------


## Mydriaze

@yvan: ne serait ce pas le temps de "reformer" CPC hardware? Je vous suis fidèle depuis longtemps (je vous avais même envoyé du matos pour illustrer une rubrique, je vous ai envoyé du nougat même!), et je réfléchi aux solutions qui pourraient aider le magazine. Pourquoi ne pas fusionner les 2? Y avez vous songé?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Avec un mag mi-jeux vidéos / mi-hardware, je crains que tu ne scindes encore plus les acheteurs habituels . Rester spécialisé ça me semble plus intéressant. Celui qui s'intéresse au JV n'a pas spécialement envie de voir son mag' phagocyté par 8 pages sur l'architecture du dernier proc intel Doum-Doum. Et vice-versa. Perso j'aime autant les deux distincts: le hardware ne m'intéresse pas forcément plus que ça, je l'achète à moitié par soutien, mais si demain j'ai envie de m'en passer ce n'est pas pour retrouver des pages dans Canard Pc.
Après si c'est une solution viable pour perdurer, ok pourquoi pas. Mais je n'en suis pas convaincu.


Je pense que la meilleure solution serait de monter un kickstarter sur un MMO-Spatial qui sortira dans deux ans (renouvelables ad vitam eternam) et de commencer à vendre des concepts de vaisseaux aux croyants.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Ivan a répondu à quelques-unes de ces questions dans l'émission spéciale sur Twitch (dispo en replay sur Youtube), entre autres :

-Gautoz arrive à gagner sa vie avec sa formule sur Twitch parce que : 
1. Il est très bon
2. c'est un monstre de travail
3. il fait tout, tout seul. Avec une rédaction de 10 personnes à rémunérer c'est pas du tout la même chose.

-Fusionner CPC et CPC HW reviendrait à vendre moins de magazines (les ventes au numéro sont à peu près similaires), donc moins de revenus, à moins d'augmenter le prix du nouveau mag 'fusionné' et risquer de perdre des clients.

-Et important : Si on soutient CPC financièrement, mieux vaut payer par CB que par Paypal, la commission prise par Paypal est beaucoup plus lourde.


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Petite question : si, dans le plus grand des optimismes, la situation venait à s'améliorer, est-ce que les rédacteurs licenciés se verraient réoffrir leur poste au sein de Canard PC ?





> Une question dont la réponse me paraît loin d'être évidente, mais j'ai très envie d'entendre "bien sûr"


A moins d'une spécificité dans la presse, les salariés licenciés pour raisons économiques bénéficient pendant un an d'une priorité de réembauche en cas de postes disponibles dans l'entreprise, à condition d'en faire la demande.
Après c'est pas évident de revenir dans une boîte dont on a du partir sans le vouloir, surtout si on a réussi à tourner la page...

----------


## Vindicares

J'ai pu écouter la vidéo sur Youtube ; courage à ceux qui s'en vont et à la rédaction... c'est une situation peu évidente que vous vivez !

----------


## Cedski

> Après c'est aussi le serpent qui se mord la queue, si une plate forme est seulement traitee comme un miroir il y a peu de chance de développer une communauté dessus. 
> 
> *Je pense en fait que beaucoup de gens voudraient voir du contenu vidéo mais pas en format Live*, mais c'est clair que de toute façon la Pub sur YT est un faible revenu donc ce serait plutôt pour réorienter de l'audience vers des abonnements ou du Tipeee.
> 
> Maintenant c'est sur que c'est pas le même exercice et que c'est un peu un moonshot, mais *Ecran large* a choisi cette voie, faut leur demander si ca marche


Juste une chose tout est dispo sur Twitch en replay *AUSSI*, si tu es abonné. Donc twitch ce n'est pas que du live, et c'est pour le coup monétisé.  ::):  

Il y a une appli twitch sur Android (TV - la Shield dans mon cas). De ce fait depuis l'appli tu as accès au live et aux replays sur ta TV.

----------


## Mephist0o0

J'espère que vous pouvez vous remettre de cette épreuve dans cette situation merdique où (presque) tout le monde souffre.

Si vos sujets de fonds sont appréciables, j'avoue que je préférais l'ambiance d'antan façon "ce n'est que du jeu vidéo" plutôt que les diatribes "ce développeur pense ça donc c'est un saint/une ordure".

----------


## tompalmer

> Juste une chose tout est dispo sur Twitch en replay *AUSSI*, si tu es abonné. Donc twitch ce n'est pas que du live, et c'est pour le coup monétisé.  
> 
> Il y a une appli twitch sur Android (TV - la Shield dans mon cas). De ce fait depuis l'appli tu as accès au live et aux replays sur ta TV.


je parlais pas de ca, tout les formats sont en interaction avec le chat et plus ou moins improvises, donc forcement ca se prête pas a des tests divers ou des editos

----------


## Zodex

> Je vois plusieurs messages de gens qui se demandent si je passe encore sur le forum, et la réponse est oui, souvent (même si je lis beaucoup plus que je ne poste, comme en atteste mon honteux statut de rookie). Vos messages de soutien font chaud au cœur, merci !


 ::lol::  Mais que l'on donne un sous-titre à cette canne ! Tu vas nous manquer dans le mag...

----------


## Bart

Je comprends pas qu'on vire Ellen Replay, figure rafraichissante depuis un moment, plume d'exception, sujets passionnants, présence féminine, toujours le sourire et la banane dans ses textes comme ses vidéos, et qu'on garde des clones avec des blagues poussives à la plume fatiguée et blasée sous prétexte qu'ils étaient là avant. Ca me dépasse. Mais bon si c'est une obligation légale... Courage à Ellen et aux autres dans la suite de vos aventures, au pire je crois que Pipo a de la place dans sa tente au canal St Martin  ::ninja::

----------


## Zodex

> Je rajoute une petite FAQ avec les réponses aux questions les plus souvent posées:
> 
> *Pourquoi ne pas faire un Ulule ou une cagnotte de soutien ?*
> Dans le contexte économique actuel, avec l’explosion infernale des coûts de fabrication, notre fonctionnement et notre organisation actuelle n’est plus viable dans ces conditions. Nous devons d’abord retrouver un modèle économique viable et une ligne de flottaison. Il ne serait pas très honnête de vous demander des dons sans cette adaptation préalable, ce serait comme de remplir un seau percé. 
> Nous ferons appel à votre solidarité si nous en avons besoin et quand nous aurons construit une solution de sortie de crise.
> 
> *Pourquoi ne pas baisser la qualité du papier pour faire des économies ?*
> En raison de la pénurie expliquée dans l’article, il est aujourd’hui difficile de changer de papier, voire même de trouver du papier: pour pouvoir satisfaire tout le monde, les fabricants rationnent les imprimeurs en fonction de l’historique des commandes passées. Nous allons changer le papier de couverture pour une version moins épaisse et un peu plus économique, mais nous devrons attendre la disponibilité du nouveau papier en septembre ou octobre.
> 
> ...


Par contre je me suis reabonné il y a 3 ou 4 jours (avant cette mauvaise nouvelle) et je n'ai pas vu d'abonnement de soutien ? Ça a été créé après ? En plus comme un connard j'ai payé avec Paypal, j'ignorais que ça changeait tant pour vous, j'ai vraiment tout bon.
Je suis un misérable...

----------


## Sylvester Standalone

> je parlais pas de ca, tout les formats sont en interaction avec le chat et plus ou moins improvises, donc forcement ca se prête pas a des tests divers ou des editos


Hello ! Pour info, nous faisons des formats uniques à Youtube (par exemple ''Notre avis sur...en moins de 4 minutes'', le test de 2020 par Malware, des courtes interviews face caméra, ''Qu'attendre de...'' par Izual, etc) . 
Par exemple : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLv1L41dDm4
On a également repris des replay de twitch mais en ''cutant'' les 3/4 du live pour en faire un format beaucoup plus dynamique. 
Mais ça prend malheureusement beaucoup de temps et c'est donc compliqué d'en faire régulièrement

-------------------------------

Par ailleurs, merci beaucoup pour vos messages, ça fait chaud au cœur <3

----------


## Next

N'ayant pas de tablettes je prendrais un abo papier pour l'année, mais pour l'expédition je mettrais l'adresse de mon ex-femme. Ca me donnera une raison valable par mois de venir la faire chier, autant joindre l'utile à l'agréable.  ::ninja:: 
Parallèlement je continuerais à acheter religieusement mon mag en kiosque tout les mois.

----------


## gros_bidule

> Par contre je me suis reabonné il y a 3 ou 4 jours (avant cette mauvaise nouvelle) et je n'ai pas vu d'abonnement de soutien ? Ça a été créé après ? En plus comme un connard j'ai payé avec Paypal, j'ignorais que ça changeait tant pour vous, j'ai vraiment tout bon.
> Je suis un misérable...


Pour préciser le Paypal, non seulement il prend une commission de malade (mais ne s'en vante évidemment pas), mais en plus les CGU interdisent au vendeur de faire payer un surplus à l'acheteur. Paypal a probablement ajouté cette clause après que des vendeurs aient voulu contourner la commission scandaleuse en la faisant payer en partie par leurs clients (genre "30€ par CB ou 37€ par PayPal" : bah ça c'est désormais interdit). Bref, Paypal, c'est ça reste pratique côté acheteur (à vrai dire, surtout sur les ventes entre particuliers, en dehors c'est du confort), mais ça reste de sacrés rapaces.
En fait, y'a quasiment aucun avantage côté vendeur, si ce n'est celui de ne pas se couper des gens qui exigent Paypal. A une époque, l'intégration technique de Paypal était un plus, mais aujourd'hui il n'est pas compliqué de proposer le paiement par CB, les banques ont fait des efforts, et ce ne sont pas les services tiers qui manquent.
Cerise sur le macdo, Paypal a annoncé (et ça a fait un petit scandale, je ne sais pas s'ils ont rétropédalé) qu'il y aurait des frais de gestion sur les comptes qui n'utilisent pas leurs sous : si tu as des sous sur ton compte Paypal et qu'il n'y a aucun mouvement durant 1 an, Paypal se servira un peu. Comme si les comms n'étaient pas suffisantes.
Paypal c'est vraiment caca.

----------


## Jul Marston

PayPal c'est pratique si tu n'as pas de carte bleue (oui, il y a des gens sur cette Terre qui n'ont ni CB, ni téléphone portable, ni PC... dingue !) ; bon, mon abo est quand même payé via carte bleue vu que c'est un cadeau de madame renouvelé chaque mois d'avril pour fêter dignement le jour de ma naissance ; et je suis abonné en mon nom à Mad Movies, prélèvement automatique tous les six mois de 24 euros (pour un mensuel vendu 8,90 en kiosque) avec juste un RIB envoyé une fois il y a fort longtemps : pourquoi ne pas faire un truc du genre chez CPC ? Pas besoin de te soucier de savoir si ton abonnement court jusqu'en octobre ou novembre pour le renouveler, c'est reconduit éternellement tant que tu ne dis pas "stop !"

----------


## Zodex

Ouais moi j'ai pris l'habitude d'utiliser Paypal pour acheter de la musique sur Discogs aux 4 coins du monde...
Mais j'aime beaucooup l'idée de Jul Marston oui, un prélèvement avec reconduction tacite, et on n'en parle plus !

----------


## honu

> N'ayant pas de tablettes je prendrais un abo papier pour l'année, mais pour l'expédition je mettrais l'adresse de mon ex-femme. Ca me donnera une raison valable par mois de venir la faire chier, autant joindre l'utile à l'agréable.


Putain, les nouvelles d’aujourd’hui sont bien tristes, mais ça ça m’a fait rire !

C’est terrible de voir une équipe telle que vous perdre autant de membres talentueux  ::unsure:: 

Quand on lit Jancovici dans le texte, on se dit que toutes les crises ne sont pas finies. Mais bon, avant de tous aller biner des patates, il y a quand même de quoi se faire plaisir. Va falloir se réabonner, mais en numérique (merci le nucléaire) et sans Paypal donc.

----------


## Yul

Bon courage à Ellen, Fishbone, Oni et Sylvester, ainsi qu'à toute l'équipe de canard PC.
Merci pour tous ces articles, reportages, émissions.
Bon vent à vous.

----------


## tompalmer

> Ouais moi j'ai pris l'habitude d'utiliser Paypal pour acheter de la musique sur Discogs aux 4 coins du monde...
> Mais j'aime beaucooup l'idée de Jul Marston oui, un prélèvement avec reconduction tacite, et on n'en parle plus !


Ivan était plutôt contre de compter sur l'imprévoyance des gens pour faire du chiffre (même si tout le monde le fait)

----------


## Darshyne

Un gros soutien (et l'abo qui va avec) à Ellen, Oni, Sylvester et Fish !

----------


## Howii

> - Pourquoi, ensuite et surtout, conserver une telle séparation entre le site et le forum? Une interface refaite et moderne, intégrant en chapeau, ou en colonne, les principaux titres de presse et incrustant au centre, pourquoi pas, un lecteur vidéo réduit proposant quelques-unes de vos dernières vidéos Youtube, donc gratuites. Ou alors un récap' de la semaine, de l'évènement ou du salon en cours.


Concernant le forum, vu l'usine à gaz que c'est (mes respects à ceux qui le maintiennent), tu peux abandonner une intégration. Pour les vidéos YouTube, on avait déjà abordé le sujet sur le topic du nouveau site et tu peux aussi oublier, Ivan ne voulait pas parce que Google etc ...




> Tout ça avec les sections du forum juste en-dessous, sur la même page? Facilitant ainsi l'accès aux habitués du forum (sommes nous vos principaux clients, peut-être la cible à toucher en priorité?) tout en donnant une meilleure visibilité à votre façade commerciale? Combien sommes-nous à fréquenter quotidiennement le forum sans jamais, ou presque, mettre les pieds sur votre site principal? Tout cela a un coût, nous en sommes conscients.


J'pense que le forum représente un cout plus qu'un réservoir d'abo. Si les gens du fofo avaient vraiment eu envie de s'abonner à CPC, ils l'auraient déjà fait depuis le temps, et vu la moyenne d'âge, c'est p't'être pas la cible à toucher en priorité non plus.





> Et combien d'entre nous, je sais que la question va faire débat, seraient prêts à payer un abonnement mensuel modique pour pouvoir ainsi accéder au site ET à notre cher forum?


Ce serait marrant de voir les piliers du fofo qui ne se sont jamais abo à CPC (voire l'exècrent) devoir payer pour continuer à venir.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Alors perso, je suis abonné plus par fidélité car je ne lis plus vraiment les mags (j'ai reçu le HW avant-hier, il est toujours emballé).

Mais s'il y a bien un truc pour lequel je lâcherais facilement une petite somme (2 ou 3 euros) chaque mois, c'est la continuité du forum. Et tous les mecs qui viennent ici depuis 10 ou 15 ans, ce sera pareil : c'est un peu la drogue. Tu me donnes le choix entre le forum et Netflix, je dis bye-bye Netflix sans une seconde d'hésitation.

Je ne sais pas si ça paierait  temporairement les salaires de trois personnes mais ça se calcule  ::P: .

----------


## ZyAvo

C'est la drogue parce que c'est gratuit comme quand tu te ressers une 17ème fois dans un all you can eat.

----------


## ook4mi

> PayPal c'est pratique si tu n'as pas de carte bleue (oui, il y a des gens sur cette Terre qui n'ont ni CB, ni téléphone portable, ni PC... dingue !)


Putain comment tu as fait pour faire un message ici si tu n'as ni téléphone portable ni pc ?  ::trollface::

----------


## BaDy

> C'est la drogue parce que c'est gratuit comme quand tu te ressers une 17ème fois dans un all you can eat.


A la différence qu'on devient pas obèse avec le forum et encore ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

On devient aigri, pas sûr que ce soit mieux...

----------


## moustif

> Grosse tristesse, et bonne continuation aux concernés 
> Naïvement, j'aurais plus vu la suppression de la section Jeux de plateau, mais c'est vous qui avez les infos, et votre décision doit être respectée.
> Monde de m****, en partie parce qu'un vieux chauve n'a pas le kiki tout dur quand il voit la carte de la russie... ça craint.


Pareil j'aurai préféré voir disparaitre la section jeux de plateau, je ne sais pas si c'est un point de vue partagé mais personnellement je ne me réabonne pas en partie a cause de ca. Quand je regarde les nouveaux articles, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a presque autant de test de JV que de jeu de plat... du coup j'ai pas grand chose a lire par rapport a ce qui sort. Je suis donc retourné sur un site 100% JV; même si la partie jeu de plateau est apprécié comme dit Yvan, peu être que ca fait fuir plus de gens qui ca en attire.

----------


## Cmos

Punaise, à lire les réactions j'ai cru que quelqu'un était mort ! Vous mettez pas dans cet état non plus. Un licenciement éco c'est jamais drôle mais avec leurs talent et leurs réseaux tantaculaires, nos 4 guides spirituels vont retrouver un port d'attache rapidement (courage à eux et des bisous). Quand au mag, il en a vu d'autres.

----------


## bdss

Salut les coins,
Punaise c'est vrai que ça fait mal cette histoire, et je regrette comme tout le monde ces départs de gens que j'appréciais beaucoup.
Mais bon c'est la vie d'une entreprise qui doit se réinventer en permanence pour survivre dans une conjoncture difficile. Force à vous tous.
Yvan semble conscient qu'il faut renforcer l'offre numérique, car c'est sans doute via ce levier que réside la survie de CPC, et bien sûr faire en sorte que la version papier (à laquelle je tiens) ne soit pas un gouffre à pognon. Un papier moins cher et une pagination moindre me conviendraient. Après tout à la base CPC c'est du PQ imprimé et on a tous aimé ça, c'est pas parce qu'on vieillit qu'on doit forcément s'embourgeoiser.
Mais côté numérique il y a mieux à faire je pense. En effet, si de nos jours il est important d'avoir une communauté importante pour faire venir les annonceurs, c'est pas avec des vidéos de 2 heures qu'ils vont s'en sortir. Comme déjà évoqué dans d'autres posts de ce fil, il faut trouver des formats courts et plus percutants. Je sais, c'est facile à dire. 
J'imagine bien des previews vidéo de 10mn maximum (ça fait long peut-être mais il faut bien monétiser le truc - je pense à YT là), avec un edit dans la description qui renvoie vers le test (article payant) lorsqu'il est fait.
Mais aussi des let's play édités de 20mn max pour garder la proximité avec le rédacteur.
Et bien sûr garder l'Emission mais dans un format plus court aussi (entre 60 et 90mn max je dirais).
J'ai bien conscience que tout ce qui est vidéo est un gouffre à temps et donc à pognon mais ça me semble important d'essayer de rentrer dans des formats que les gens peuvent regarder. On sait bien qu'une large partie de la commu CPC est constituée d'actifs qui ont autre chose à faire que passer 2h30 devant twitch ou YT. Certes c'est sympa, mais ça ne peut pas générer assez de viewers pour attirer des annonceurs.
Et tout cas un grand bravo à toute l'équipe et au capitaine Yvan pour leur grande intégrité, et leur inventivité pour se sortir de l'ornière.
CPC est un increvable phœnix ! (prophétie auto-réalisatrice activée)

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> il faut trouver des formats courts et plus percutants. Je sais, c'est facile à dire.


Et moins ravageurs que le coup du steam deck  ::ninja::  
Plus sérieusement ils ont déjà du mal à uploader les let's play sur youtube brut de décoffrage (ils ont répétés que ça prenait beaucoup de temps) alors multiplier les vidéos courtes et chiadées...
Et pour finir faut déjà savoir ce que ce public spécifique (celui de twich/youtube) cherche. Un indice : si on se fie aux vues, les ITW COOP super intéressantes et qualitatives semblent moins recherchées que le dernier délire d'ackboo sur ses bureaux. C'est d'un triste  ::|: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pareil j'aurai préféré voir disparaitre la section jeux de plateau, je ne sais pas si c'est un point de vue partagé mais personnellement je ne me réabonne pas en partie a cause de ca. Quand je regarde les nouveaux articles, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a presque autant de test de JV que de jeu de plat... du coup j'ai pas grand chose a lire par rapport a ce qui sort. Je suis donc retourné sur un site 100% JV; même si la partie jeu de plateau est apprécié comme dit Yvan, peu être que ca fait fuir plus de gens qui ca en attire.


C'est surtout que voir fleurir une section jeu de plateau alors qu'on t'envoie sur les roses assorti d'une "parce que canard PC" (quand dans le même temps on test de jeux sur switch/ps5) quand tu demandes si tel jeu tourne bien sur linux ça se pose là aussi.

----------


## Baalim

> On devient aigri, pas sûr que ce soit mieux...


Avec CPC, je m(aigris) devant mon pc.
Voila un slogan qui marque.

----------


## Marmottas

Tilt, Amstrad Cent Pour Cent, Joystick et PC Team (OK pour ces 2 derniers, je crois qu'il n'y en a jamais eu) : pas envie, Canard PC, de vous ajouter à ma collection de derniers numéros (ce n'est pas une spécialisation, j'ai les autres numéros aussi) ! Tenez bon !

Bon courage
(À part mon abonnement régulier depuis vos débuts, ma publicité exagérée au boulot mais qui ne prend pas - j'ai toujours un numéro qui traine - pas d'autres idées pour vous soutenir et puis ça serait présomptueux de ma part)

J'espère que les partants ont une carte " chance " pour pouvoir revenir un jour quand ça ira mieux (on était tous " amoureux " d'Ellen avouons le  ::P:  ::P:  ::P: )

----------


## Shurin

Comme beaucoup ici, je pose un petit message de soutien à Ellen, Oni, Fish et Jules  :Emo: 
Voir que mon mag de coeur est encore dans la mouisse m'attriste et les départs encore plus.
J'espère que l'équipe gardera toujours le ton et les délires dont ils ont le secret, que ce soit sur le papier ou en vidéo. CPC reste vraiment à part et c'est très bien comme ça, dommage que ça ne rapporte pas plus de thunasses...

----------


## Lennyroquai

> C'est surtout que voir fleurir une section jeu de plateau alors qu'on t'envoie sur les roses assorti d'une "parce que canard PC" (quand dans le même temps on test de jeux sur switch/ps5) quand tu demandes si tel jeu tourne bien sur linux ça se pose là aussi.


Je n'ose pas imaginer la complexité d'un test de jeu sur Linux... en plus de l'appprentissage pour les rédacteurs (qui ne sont pas des gens "du technique")

Un jeu de plateau, tu lis le livre de règle et c'est bon... Linux : Quelle distrib ? Y'a besoin de faire un peu de tuning ? etc... sans dire que le jeu Linux est une affaire de barbus, c'est pas clé en main. Et faut se rentre à l'évidence : quel pourcentage est intéressé par cette information ? (2% des joueurs Steam sont sur Linux sur je ne m'abuse, ca redressera pas la boite de s'adresser à eux pragmatiquement parlant)

Plus de monde joue aux jeux de plateau que sur Linux

----------


## MeL

> Ivan a répondu à quelques-unes de ces questions dans l'émission spéciale sur Twitch (dispo en replay sur Youtube), entre autres :
> 
> -Gautoz arrive à gagner sa vie avec sa formule sur Twitch parce que : 
> 1. Il est très bon
> 2. c'est un monstre de travail
> 3. il fait tout, tout seul. Avec une rédaction de 10 personnes à rémunérer c'est pas du tout la même chose.


Ne pas oublier non plus que Gautoz, de son propre aveu, a un sponsor de poids : Pole Emploi.

Sinon je ne comptais pas prendre la parole sur le sujet : que dire de plus que ce qui a déjà été dit ?
Et la venue de Julie sur le forum m'a fait changé d'avis. Ce sera un (mince) réconfort de plus, que vous méritez amplement.
Ce que je retiens et souhaite saluer chez nos partants
- Ellen : la qualité de sa plume, sa bonne humeur et sa sincérité lors des streams
- Oni : son attitude apaisante et bienveillante (positif même quand il mord la poussière sur un jeu de baston !!)
- Fishbone : ses news tech toujours drôles (humour qui contrebalançait parfaitement des sujets parfois flippants)
- Jules : son attitude détendue et son grands apport aux vidéos CPC (découvertes de personnes qui m'étaient inconnues via des interviews toujours intéressantes, mini tests, etc.)

Bref, merci à vous.
Merde, je ne vous connais pas mais vous allez me manquer.

----------


## Rheiko

> Franchement dégouté de cette annonce.
> 
> J'ai tweeté ce matin sur le sujet, mais je m'en voudrais de ne pas laisser ici mon sentiment sur ces tristes nouvelles.
> 
> *Le licenciement d'Ellen, Julie, quel choc ! Sérieusement, je ne vais pas faire ici de favoritisme mais...  sa plume, son tact et sa lecture j'ose le dire: Féminine, au sein de cette équipe aussi hétéroclite qu'homogène est /était un vrai plus ! 
> Sérieusement.
> Et la perte pour CPC représentera à mon sens beaucoup plus qu'on ne peut l'imaginer. C'est important l'image, et j'aimais la voir en "petite" (pardon Ellen..) protégée de la rédac. Et bien en fait non.*
> 
> Idem, gros choc concernant l'annonce du licenciement de Nico (Oni), force tranquille et Dr en physique Hardware... sa vibe particulière était bénéfique lors des émissions, mais surtout c'est pour moi LA ref quand on parlait matos, ou simplement anecdote dans l'industrie gaming. 
> ...


Vraiment le départ d'Ellen pour moi c'est un séisme ! Je l'appréciais tellement, ses dossiers étaient pertinents avec un angle qui leur donnaient un supplément d'âme et d'intérêt. Je me souviens en avoir parlé à droite et à gauche pas plus tard qu'il y'a encore un mois en recommandant son travail, toute fière d'avoir une femme qui nous représente avec cette personnalité et cette plume à ce poste dans un monde encore très masculin. Je ne m'en remets pas, c'est une perte trop lourde je trouve, je suis dégoûtée au point où j'ai moins envie de suivre Canard PC pour le moment pour être très honnête, ça va sans doute passer mais la déception, pour le moment, prime sur le reste. Force à tous ceux qui doivent partir, au magazine et aux lecteurs.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Certains évoquent ici l'idée d'un forum payant. À mon humble avis, cela n'a aucune chance d'arriver, car ce serait une mine d'emmerdes (liées au basculement dans une logique commerciale) pour un gain probablement dérisoire. Dès lors que tu paies l'entrée, tu peux te sentir fondé à émettre des exigences puisqu'on te vend un service. Quant aux dons, Ivan a expliqué qu'il est très compliqué pour une entreprise privée de les accepter dans un cadre 100% légal et éthique.

----------


## Baalim

> Certains évoquent ici l'idée d'un forum payant. À mon humble avis, cela n'a aucune chance d'arriver, car ce serait une mine d'emmerdes (liées au basculement dans une logique commerciale) pour un gain probablement dérisoire. Dès lors que tu paies l'entrée, tu peux te sentir fondé à émettre des exigences puisqu'on te vend un service. Quant aux dons, Ivan a expliqué qu'il est très compliqué pour une entreprise privée de les accepter dans un cadre 100% légal et éthique.


A mon sens, quelques publicités et des liens d'affiliation seraient plus rentables qu'un accès payant qui va faire perdre au forum une bonne moitié de ses effectifs (au doigt mouillé bi classé expert cpc)

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Une pub pour Be quiet entre deux empoignades d'experts ça pourrait pas faire de mal.

----------


## Howii

> Il faut revenir à l'essentiel, le jeux PC. Il faut éviter de se disperser, la multitude de médiums. Il faut potentiellement saigner l'effectif qui ne colle plus à l'ADN d'un journal sur les jeux-vidéo PC, des joueurs PC avec une culture PC. Il faut appeler la communautée pour aider au contenu et supporter par main d'œuvre, pas d'appels de fonds, ou de vente de camelote, pour faire vivre un format qui se liquéfie. Il faut accepter que l'audience et la taille de l'entreprise reste modeste car le sujet l'est, le jeux PC. Par modeste pas de méprise, il y a tant à écrire sur le jeu PC en gardant en tête l'histoire de ces médiums, ses évolutions et son influence. Il ne faut pas croire que le tchat de twitch et les résultats de ses sondages correspond au lectorat papier qui correspond aux 2/3 des revenus de l'entreprise selon Ivan lui-même. Désolé pour le ton sacerdotale mais je ne participe jamais aux lives - c'est cette parti des gens qui est le plus en interaction avec l'équipe - et peu aux forums et je pense que le lectorat silencieux de canard pc n'est ni plus ni moins que ce qui lui permet de subsister.


Apparemment non.

----------


## Eloso

> Certains évoquent ici l'idée d'un forum payant. À mon humble avis, cela n'a aucune chance d'arriver, car ce serait une mine d'emmerdes (liées au basculement dans une logique commerciale) pour un gain probablement dérisoire. Dès lors que tu paies l'entrée, tu peux te sentir fondé à émettre des exigences puisqu'on te vend un service. Quant aux dons, Ivan a expliqué qu'il est très compliqué pour une entreprise privée de les accepter dans un cadre 100% légal et éthique.


En fait, il faudrait demander à ExpertCPC  :;): (moi je suis un peu ric-rac auprès de lui pour une dizaine de jour encore  ::unsure:: )

----------


## Franky Mikey

> En fait, il faudrait demander à ExpertCPC


Lui aussi devra payer son abo.  :tired:

----------


## Lennyroquai

> A mon sens, quelques publicités et des liens d'affiliation seraient plus rentables qu'un accès payant qui va faire perdre au forum une bonne moitié de ses effectifs (au doigt mouillé bi classé expert cpc)


Il faut aussi voir un truc important qui a été répété plusieurs fois ces dernières années : 
- Le forum est gratuit, mais il coûte de l'argent à CPC (Hébergement, frais annexes)
- Il est tenu par des bénévoles (Mes respects éternels à eux), et certains membres de la rédac passent du temps au pilotage
- Il est techniquement dans le jus, et chaque seconde qui est passe est du temps qui le rend encore plus dur à maintenir techniquement (sauf erreur de ma part)
- Une petite part des membres du forum est abonné à CPC

Donc on parle de quelques chose qui n'apporte pas vraiment de visibilité / abonnés à CPC, qui coûte de l'argent, qui coûte du temps humain et qui est un casse-tête à maintenir... je laisse tirer certains conclusions à ce sujet

(Et je mets une petite allusion aussi à certaines personnes qui insultent carrément les rédacteurs sur le forum par ce que leur jeu à eu 4/10...)

----------


## Franky Mikey

> - Une petite part des membres du forum est abonné à CPC


Qu'est-ce qui permet de l'affirmer avec autant de certitude ? Les comptes site/forum sont-ils communs ? 
Parce que sinon, attention aux effets de loupe. Que quelques membres du forum claironnent ne pas être abonnés et ne pas/plus lire le mag' n'est pas forcément un reflet de la majorité.

Et il y a fort à parier que les abonnés qui utilisent le forum sont particulièrement attachés à ce dernier, quel que soit leur nombre.

----------


## Narm

J'écoute la vidéo d'Ivan. 
Courage à lui et à toute l'équipe. Et j'imagine que de voir les yaka-faucons qui n'ont pas tous les chiffres, n'ont jamais géré une entreprise avec des salariés qui donnent des leçons, ça doit être démoralisateur. 

Je suis tristesse car la résurrection d'Humanoïde n'est pas pour demain du coup  :Emo:

----------


## Howii

> Et il y a fort à parier que les abonnés qui utilisent le forum sont particulièrement attachés à ce dernier, quel que soit leur nombre.


Ça me dérange pas si on le ferme

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Qu'est-ce qui permet de l'affirmer avec autant de certitude ? Les comptes site/forum sont-ils communs ? 
> Parce que sinon, attention aux effets de loupe. Que quelques membres du forum claironnent ne pas être abonnés et ne pas/plus lire le mag' n'est pas forcément un reflet de la majorité.
> 
> Et il y a fort à parier que les abonnés qui utilisent le forum sont particulièrement attachés à ce dernier, quel que soit leur nombre.


Ca a été dit plusieurs fois ici même (Relayé par des forumeurs), l'info date de y'a plusieurs années. Faudrait que je retrouve le post d'origine.
Si un membre de la rédac peut confirmer cela.

----------


## ToBeRenamed

> Apparemment non.



Désolé mais je ne sais pas à quelle partie de mon post associer ta réponse.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ça me dérange pas si on le ferme


Je vais reformuler alors : les abonnés qui utilisent plus volontiers le forum que Discord/Twitch ou autre trucs de jeunes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Howii

> Désolé mais je ne sais pas à quelle partie de mon post associer ta réponse.


La fin. Puisqu'ils virent 4 personnes et sont dans la grosse panade, le "lectorat silencieux" (faudra aussi qu'on reparle du concept de "majorité silencieuse", d'ailleurs) ne semble pas suffisant pour maintenir l'activité.

----------


## Megiddo

> Donc on parle de quelques chose qui n'apporte pas vraiment de visibilité / abonnés à CPC, qui coûte de l'argent, qui coûte du temps humain et qui est un casse-tête à maintenir... je laisse tirer certains conclusions à ce sujet


Nanmékékidilatutaretetoudesuitetutouchespas.  :tired: 



Le forum CPC, c'est mieux, bien, bien mieux, que tous les magazines de jeux vidéo. Point. Sur tous les aspects. S'il y a une conclusion à en tirer, c'est que c'est LA partie qui doit rester inamovible.

Quitte à intégrer le magazine, ou les articles, au forum, en le remaniant un peu. Les journalistes pourraient très bien créer les topics et rédiger leurs tests ou leurs previews, ou encore intégrer leurs vidéos, en OP. Ensuite, le partage communautaire reste. 

Oh et, bien sûr, KOUB mérite sa place de pigiste.  ::ninja::

----------


## Howii

> Je vais reformuler alors : les abonnés qui utilisent plus volontiers le forum que Discord/Twitch ou autre trucs de jeunes.


Je passe beaucoup plus de temps sur le forum que sur le Discord (sur lequel je poste une fois tous les 10 ans) ou la chaine Twitch (je regarde les rediff des émissions, presque jamais de Let's Play) et ça me dérange quand même pas qu'il ferme  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

@ Lennyroquai

C'est bien parce qu'il coûte de l'argent à maintenir tout en ayant un rendement probablement incertain qu'il faudrait peut-être trouver un moyen d'alléger les coûts de fonctionnement.

Je me trompe peut-être mais j'ai quand même l'impression que le forum donne une certaine visibilité avec un RPC et crée un lien plus tangible entre les lecteurs et le magazine.

Le fermer purement et simplement pour réduire les charges fixes serait peut-être une erreur.

----------


## Lowren

Nonnn, Ellen  ::'(:  Ma plume préférée du mag ! Elle va beaucoup me manquer.
Contente de voir que je ne suis pas la seule. En lisant ce topic on voit que le sentiment est partagé.

Bon courage à vous, ça doit être terrible de subir cette crise après toutes les nouveautés apportées ces dernières années... Je vous sentais dans le développement, dans la croissance même. La nouvelle formule, le nouveau papier et tout ça allaient en ce sens.

Ne disparaissez pas svp  ::cry::

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Nanmékékidilatutaretetoudesuitetutouchespas.


Faut pas hésité à proposer des solutions hein  ::trollface:: 
Car pour demander un forum avec du marbre partout y'a du monde... mais quand il s'agit de parler soussous...

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Faut pas hésité à proposer des solutions hein 
> Car pour demander un forum avec du marbre partout y'a du monde... mais quand il s'agit de parler soussous...


Ben je suis abonnay.  ::unsure:: 

Je veux bien payer éventuellement plus cher, mais tout le monde ne le peut ou ne le souhaite pas forcément.

D'autant plus qu'en termes de "proposer des solutions", on parle forcément un peu dans le vent puisqu'on n'a ni les clés ni les chiffres (ni l'expertise, en ce qui me concerne).

----------


## ToBeRenamed

> La fin. Puisqu'ils virent 4 personnes et sont dans la grosse panade, le "lectorat silencieux" (faudra aussi qu'on reparle du concept de "majorité silencieuse", d'ailleurs) ne semble pas suffisant pour maintenir l'activité.



Oui, en l'état actuel des choses. 
Mais je souligne cela car lorsque j'entends sur le live d'Ivan une bonne partie des gens mettre en avant un "abonnement numérique" et faire purement et simplement l'impasse sur le papier... qu'en conclure selon eux? Que le numérique et le dématérialisé seraient les bonnes solutions afin de retrouver un équilibre, et que le papier serait in fine le canard boiteux? Si déjà 2/3 du lectorat est papier, et que sur ces deux 2/3 une majorité est _silencieuse_ -au sens stricte sans faire jouer quelque référence chargée d'histoire que ce soit - en clair ne se manifeste pas (que ce soit sur twitch, sur le forum, sur youtube ou par la Poste) cela serait suicidaire de liquider le papier...

Le papier, la presse et les kiosques, c'était d'ailleurs le cheval bataille de la boite il y a encore peu il me semble.

Je pense qu'il y a des mesures à prendre, celles que j'énumère en autres, mais pas celle du tout numérique...  et que le lectorat papier est ce qui  permet à Canard PC actuellement de vivre et lui assurera une pérennité certainement à plus petite échelle que celle actuelle...

----------


## Howii

> Ben je suis abonnay. 
> 
> Je veux bien payer éventuellement plus cher, mais tout le monde ne le peut ou ne le souhaite pas forcément.


C'est pour ça que le plus simple est de le fermer  ::siffle::   ::trollface:: 





> Oui, en l'état actuel des choses. 
> Mais je souligne cela car lorsque j'entends sur le live d'Ivan une bonne partie des gens mettre en avant un "abonnement numérique" et faire purement et simplement l'impasse sur le papier... qu'en conclure selon eux? Que le numérique et le dématérialisé serait la bonne solution afin de retrouver un équilibre, et que le papier serait in fine le canard boiteux? Si déjà 2/3 du lectorat est papier, et que sur ces deux 2/3 une majorité est _silencieuse_ -au sens stricte sans faire jouer quelque référence chargée d'histoire que ce soit - en clair ne se manifeste pas (que ce soit sur twitch, sur le forum, sur youtube ou par la Poste) cela serait suicidaire de liquider le papier...
> 
> Le papier, la presse et les kiosques, c'était d'ailleurs le cheval bataille de la boite il y a encore peu il me semble.
> 
> Je pense qu'il y a des mesures à prendre, celles que j'énumère en autres, mais pas celle du tout numérique...  et que le lectorat papier est ce qui  permet à Canard PC actuellement de vivre et lui assurera une pérennité certainement à plus petite échelle que celle actuelle...


Le papier est voué à disparaitre de toute façon. Autant prendre le virage numérique avant qu'il ne soit trop tard. Faut pas oublier aussi que le lectorat papier est vieillissant et a de moins en moins de temps à la fois pour jouer et pour lire des tests de jeux. J'pense qu'il vaut mieux se tourner vers une cible 20-30 ans (moins ça me parait impossible pour un format payant) que d'essayer de contenter uniquement des 40+ qui vont avoir d'autres priorités.

Pour contenter les fans de papier (perso je suis abo papier), un bon compromis serait de faire un mag qui serait un best of des gros dossiers intéressants des derniers mois, avec une belle maquette etc. Un bel objet quoi. Qui paraitrait plus rarement, mais qui permettrait à CPC de se détacher du format papier tout de même.

----------


## Megiddo

> Faut pas hésité à proposer des solutions hein 
> Car pour demander un forum avec du marbre partout y'a du monde... mais quand il s'agit de parler soussous...


Les sousous, on en parle indirectement. Nous sommes beaucoup à être conscients des coûts. Et être force de propositions, il te suffit de remonter de quelques posts, ou pages, pour constater que c'est le cas. Après, comme souligné, nous ne sommes pas décisionnaires, nous ne connaissons pas la situation en détail, nous émettons seulement quelques modestes suggestions ou idées, que l'on espère constructives et qui seront suivies, ou pas.

Cependant, sans vouloir être cynique, il faut aussi être lucide à un moment. Créer un électrochoc. 

Conserver un modèle papier dépassé qui, économiquement, va inexorablement dans le mur et qui n'est pas capable d'être réactif face à l'actualité quotidienne du jeu PC, ou qui doit faire appel à financement participatif de façon triennale pour espérer survivre sans, manifestement, trop changer les vieilles habitudes ou parfaire sa transition sur un modèle numérique abouti, ça va relativement vite trouver ses limites. Malgré une communauté CPC investie et fidèle. Ce topic en est, malheureusement, une illustration supplémentaire.

D'ailleurs, Ivan, dans son OP, souligne tout ça et nous oriente très bien en ce sens :




> Dans le contexte économique actuel, avec l’explosion infernale des coûts de fabrication, *notre fonctionnement et notre organisation actuelle n’est plus viable dans ces conditions. Nous devons d’abord retrouver un modèle économique viable et une ligne de flottaison. Il ne serait pas très honnête de vous demander des dons sans cette adaptation préalable, ce serait comme de remplir un seau percé.*
> Nous ferons appel à votre solidarité si nous en avons besoin et quand nous aurons construit une solution de sortie de crise.





> Aujourd’hui, deux tiers des lecteurs de Canard PC achètent (au numéro ou par abonnement) la version papier. *Nous ne pouvons pas l’arrêter du jour au lendemain sans mettre encore plus en danger notre activité et nos emplois.*





> En temps normal, nous vous conseillerions de choisir le support qui vous fait le plus plaisir. mais aujourd’hui avec les incertitudes sur le prix du papier, *nous préférons vous conseiller le numérique.
> Nous avons mis en place un tarif d’abonnement numérique “de soutien” pour ceux qui en ont les moyens.*

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Mais, les sousous, on en parle. Nous sommes beaucoup à être conscients des coûts. Et être force de propositions, il te suffit de remonter de quelques posts, ou pages, pour constater que c'est le cas.
> 
> Mais, sans vouloir être cynique, il faut aussi être lucide. Conserver un modèle papier dépassé qui, économiquement, va inexorablement dans le mur et qui n'est pas capable d'être réactif face à l'actualité quotidienne du jeu PC, ou qui doit faire appel à financement participatif de façon triennale pour espérer survivre sans trop changer les vieilles habitudes, ça va relativement vite trouver ses limites.


Je parlais spécifiquement du forum pour l'aspect solution. Mais je rejoins complètement ton message par contre

----------


## Franky Mikey

> C'est pour ça que le plus simple est de la fermer


 :WTF:  !

----------


## Zerger

Vu la tronche du forum ces derniers temps, pas sûr d'avoir envie de mettre les mains dans les poches pour ce dernier.
Ca aura été de belles années, mais si il doit fermer, bah tanpis...

----------


## Megiddo

Tout le monde n'est pas aigri, vieux.  :;):

----------


## Howii

> Tout le monde n'est pas aigri, vieux.


Sur le fofo ? Je croyais que c'était la règle ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Quand je regarde les nouveaux articles, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a presque autant de test de JV que de jeu de plat... du coup j'ai pas grand chose a lire par rapport a ce qui sort.


Bonjour,

j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre ce que je suis en train de lire. En termes de volume, Canard Dé représente environ 20% de la prod jeu vidéo Canard PC et tourne en moyenne à 3 articles par semaine.

----------


## Eloso

Je tablerais sur l'état de choc. 

Je crois que la déception et la tristesse sont partagés par tous depuis que les mornes nouvelles du message initial sont tombés. Comme dans tout deuil, chacun traverse un moment personnel avec un cheminement pour passer outre qui lui sera propre.

Certains repensent à tous les bons moments.
D'autres sont envahis par la colère et vont plutôt déverser leur bile sur tout ce qui leur convient pas. A base de "c'était mieux avant", "la qualité ne mérite plus qu'on s'abonne" ou autre "en même temps ça leur pendaient au nez vu qu'ils passent trop de temps sur <sujet qui ne me plaît pas>!".

C'est juste dommage que certains s'entêtent à vouloir crier à quel point ce qui arrive à Canard PC leur pendaient au nez  vu que la rédaction à eu l'outrecuidance de ne pas faire exactement ce qui leur plairait.
Comme cela a été dit plus tôt, nous n'avons pas toutes les cartes dans les mains. Je me dis donc que cela aurait peut-être été mieux de se concentrer sur notre tristesse partagée, les bons moments vécus grâce à ceux qui nous ont quitté et se concentrer sur le après, aussi bien pour Canard PC que pour les partants vu que nous souhaitons (majoritairement) le meilleur à tous.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je tablerais sur l'état de choc. 
> 
> Je crois que la déception et la tristesse sont partagés par tous depuis que les mornes nouvelles du message initial sont tombés. Comme dans tout deuil, chacun traverse un moment personnel avec un cheminement pour passer outre qui lui sera propre.
> 
> Certains repensent à tous les bons moments.
> *D'autres sont envahis par la colère et vont plutôt déverser leur bile sur tout ce qui leur convient pas. A base de "c'était mieux avant", "la qualité ne mérite plus qu'on s'abonne" ou autre "en même temps ça leur pendaient au nez vu qu'ils passent trop de temps sur <sujet qui ne me plaît pas>!".
> *
> C'est juste dommage que certains s'entêtent à vouloir crier à quel point ce qui arrive à Canard PC leur pendaient au nez  vu que la rédaction à eu l'outrecuidance de ne pas faire exactement ce qui leur plairait.
> Comme cela a été dit plus tôt, nous n'avons pas toutes les cartes dans les mains. Je me dis donc que cela aurait peut-être été mieux de se concentrer sur notre tristesse partagée, les bons moments vécus grâce à ceux qui nous ont quitté et se concentrer sur le après, aussi bien pour Canard PC que pour les partants vu que nous souhaitons (majoritairement) le meilleur à tous.


Merci (en vrai, pas d'ironie là) de nous rappeler que ce topic est là pour nous informer de la situation et surtout regretter les départs de personnes de qualité.

(Et je mets une petite allusion ainsi à certaines personnes (et ceux qui ont répondu, dans lesquels je m'inclus forcément en haut de la pile) qui ont dirigé le topic vers du "ouais mais c'est parce que moi ça me plait plus" alors que ce n'est pas l'audience qui a dégringolé, ce sont les coûts de production qui ont explosé...)

----------


## moustif

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre ce que je suis en train de lire. En termes de volume, Canard Dé représente environ 20% de la prod jeu vidéo Canard PC et tourne en moyenne à 3 articles par semaine.



Ce que tu es en train de lire est un message d'une personne pour qui 20% du mag est maintenant un truc a laisser de coté;
désolé pour l'exagération, j'avoue que j'ai pas été compter les articles, c'était juste mon ressenti.

----------


## Howii

> alors que ce n'est pas l'audience qui a dégringolé, ce sont les coûts de production qui ont explosé...)


Por qué no los dos ?

----------


## Howii

> Ce que tu es en train de lire est un message d'une personne pour qui 20% du mag est maintenant un truc a laisser de coté;
> désolé pour l'exagération, j'avoue que j'ai pas été compter les articles, c'était juste mon ressenti.


Salut, je pense pas que 20% de JdP veut dire qu'ils ont supprimé 20% de contenu JV pour le remplacer par du JdP. Faudrait plutôt le voir comme "le contenu habituel + du JdP, à hauteur de 20% du contenu total".

----------


## Ruvon

> Por qué no los dos ?


Parce que sur les coûts de prod, j'ai l'info. Sur la fuite éperdue du public, je n'en ai pas. Et Ivan ne cite pas de chiffres me permettant de le penser. La seule info dont parle Ivan, c'est +50% d'abonnements entre 2019 et 2021 (même si les campagnes participatives étaient des campagnes d'abonnements, ce qui a forcément un impact sur ce chiffre).

Si on me dit que c'est le cas, que les revenus ont chuté parce que les clients sont partis, alors ok, mais tant que je n'en sais rien, je tire des conclusions avec les infos que j'ai.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Faut pas hésité à proposer des solutions hein 
> Car pour demander un forum avec du marbre partout y'a du monde... mais quand il s'agit de parler soussous...


Je n'ai pas vraiment d'idée des coûts mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le forum qui plombe les comptes de la CPC.
Pour le ratio membres lecteurs du mag ou pas, c'est surement difficile de connaître la propension. Quand on va sur Discord, on voit aussi qu'il y a pas mal de gens qui n'ont pas de pseudos en vert (aka abonnés au mag).

En parallèle, je pensais vraiment qu'il y aurait du "ruissellement" par rapport aux émissions Twitch, notamment le tribunal des bureaux qui a vraiment beaucoup de spectateurs en live ou en différé, et surement dans un public qui dépasse le cadre du magazine (qui pourraient donc faire des nouveaux lecteurs). Hélas, de ce qu'a dit Ivan, j'ai cru comprendre que ce n'était pas tant le cas que ça.




> (...) Je crois que la déception et la tristesse sont partagés (...)=. Comme dans tout deuil, chacun traverse un moment personnel (...)
> Certains repensent à tous les bons moments. D'autres sont envahis par la colère et vont plutôt déverser leur bile sur tout ce qui leur convient pas. (...) C'est juste dommage que certains s'entêtent à vouloir crier à quel point ce qui arrive à Canard PC leur pendaient au nez  vu que la rédaction à eu l'outrecuidance de ne pas faire exactement ce qui leur plairait. (...) vu que nous souhaitons (majoritairement) le meilleur à tous.


+1.

----------


## Howii

> <snip>


Pardon pour le HS, mais une question me taraude : Pourquoi prendre comme pseudo le nom d'un antisémite ?

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Je n'ai pas vraiment d'idée des coûts mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le forum qui plombe les comptes de la CPC.
> Pour le ratio membres lecteurs du mag ou pas, c'est surement difficile de connaître la propension. Quand on va sur Discord, on voit aussi qu'il y a pas mal de gens qui n'ont pas de pseudos en vert (aka abonnés au mag).


232 status "abonnés" pour 1010 sans statut
Mais la métrique n'est pas fiable car certains ne font pas la demande pour passer "en vert"

----------


## ToBeRenamed

> Pardon pour le HS, mais une question me taraude : Pourquoi prendre comme pseudo le nom d'un antisémite ?


Arf... C'était ce qu'on appelait l'esprit Joystick, Louis-ferdinand t'expliquera

----------


## Howii

> 232 status "abonnés" pour 1010 sans statut
> Mais la métrique n'est pas fiable car certains ne font pas la demande pour passer "en vert"


Et à l'inverse, tu restes vert même si tu n'es plus abonné !

----------


## Flad

Perso, j'ai l'impression (peut être erronée) que le discord est plus fréquenté par les suiveurs twitch.

----------


## NyKo

> Ce que tu es en train de lire est un message d'une personne pour qui 20% du mag est maintenant un truc a laisser de coté;
> désolé pour l'exagération, j'avoue que j'ai pas été compter les articles, c'était juste mon ressenti.


20% de la production totale de CPC, incluant ainsi les 2 HS annuels que tu n'achètes sûrement pas vu que c'est quelque chose qui ne t'intéresse pas. Tu n'es donc pas floué de ce contenu (qui doit être de l'ordre de 2 pages max dans le mensuel)

----------


## moustif

> Salut, je pense pas que 20% de JdP veut dire qu'ils ont supprimé 20% de contenu JV pour le remplacer par du JdP. Faudrait plutôt le voir comme "le contenu habituel + du JdP, à hauteur de 20% du contenu total".


Oui j'en suis bien conscient, mon message d'origine déplorait simplement qu'on garde le Jdp mais qu'on perde Ellen. Le fait qu'un contenu non JV apparaisse dans CanardPC me déplait mais je fais surement parti d'une minorité bruyante qu'il faudrait mieux ignorer. Y a pas de soucis la dessus.
N'empêche que le fait d'ajouter un nouveau contenu dans votre mag, qui n'est pas en rapport avec le sujet d'origine, si ca venait a faire fuir une partie du publique ca vous paraitrai invraisemblable?

----------


## Ruvon

Je serais étonné que sur les 3900 membres actifs du forum (info donnée par le forum lui-même, quoi que signifie "membre actif" ) on soit moins de 232 abonnés au mag.

----------


## Goji

J'achète Canard PC en kiosque depuis le numéro 2 (ne pas posséder le n°1 reste un traumatisme quotidien, ce qui ravit mon psychanalyste depuis vingt ans), mais afin de soutenir la petite entreprise de façon plus moderne, me rajeunir par la même occasion, et me faire pardonner de donner mon Twitch Prime à Akwartz, je viens de m'abonner à la version numérique. Et je continuerai à acheter le papier en kiosque.
Force et honneur, les canards.

----------


## Cedski

> Perso, j'ai l'impression (peut être erronée) que le discord est plus fréquenté par les suiveurs twitch.


Ah oui sans doute ils nous prennent pour des vieux cons.  ::P:

----------


## Croaker

Contrairement aux jeux vidéo, c'est bien plus compliqué de trouver une critique d'un jeu de plateau bien rédigée et significativement indépendante. 
Comme en plus les jeux de plateau sont rarement soldés à moins de 5 € (on parle de jeux récents, pas des dinosaures trouvables en brocante), je trouve tout à fait justifié de passer à la caisse pour lire la dite critique. (et ce "positionnement" me semble largement perenne, comme on dit en termes marketing)
Donc pas touche aux jeux de plateau svp, c'est souvent le premier truc que je lis dans le mag.

----------


## MathieuC

> Si j'avais su j'aurais arrêté l'abo papier pour le numérique. Je serais prêt à transformer l'abo en numérique, d'ailleurs, je sais pas si c'est réaliste de proposer aux lecteurs de ne plus recevoir les magazines de leur abo actuel pour rendre ces abos un peu plus rentables.


+1

J'ai été confronté à cette situation dans mon entreprise, j'avais sauvé ma peau.

Bien triste pour ceux qui partent, bien triste d'apprendre que ça pue autant pour le journal. Le concept de l'abonnement à x numéros est en place partout dans la presse, je vois cela comme une mesure de protection des consommateurs pour empêcher les augmentations de prix arbitraire en cours de route, même si pour le coup ça coule le journal. 

Peut être supprimé les abonnements papier sur x années et passer sur 6 mois ? Cela permettrait de faire fluctuer le prix en fonction du coût de fabrication, personnellement c'est un argument que je peux entendre.

Pour info sur Service Public : Comment sont choisis les salariés touchés par un licenciement économique ?

----------


## Narm

> Pour contenter les fans de papier (perso je suis abo papier), un bon compromis serait de faire un mag qui serait un best of des gros dossiers intéressants des derniers mois, avec une belle maquette etc. Un bel objet quoi. Qui paraitrait plus rarement, mais qui permettrait à CPC de se détacher du format papier tout de même.


Ivan en parle dans sa vidéo, quand les abonnements numériques auront bien progressé, c'est une piste  ::):

----------


## Howii

> Ivan en parle dans sa vidéo, quand les abonnements numériques auront bien progressé, c'est une piste


J'espère sincèrement que la transition se fera avant qu'ils ne soient encore plus dans la panade

----------


## Yul

pour ma part je suis encore très attaché au format papier, et ca ne me dérangerait aucunement de revenir à un format moins luxueux, les tout premiers numéros en papier maché me convenaient très bien.
Mais faut avouer que le format actuel est super beau  ::):

----------


## Primopuelle

> Oui j'en suis bien conscient, mon message d'origine déplorait simplement qu'on garde le Jdp mais qu'on perde Ellen. Le fait qu'un contenu non JV apparaisse dans CanardPC me déplait mais je fais surement parti d'une minorité bruyante qu'il faudrait mieux ignorer. Y a pas de soucis la dessus.
> N'empêche que le fait d'ajouter un nouveau contenu dans votre mag, qui n'est pas en rapport avec le sujet d'origine, si ca venait a faire fuir une partie du publique ca vous paraitrai invraisemblable?


Si j'ai bien compris, le contenu jeu de plateau est ce qui fonctionne bien chez canardpc actuellement. Donc...

----------


## Narm

> pour ma part je suis encore très attaché au format papier, et ca ne me dérangerait aucunement de revenir à un format moins luxueux, les tout premiers numéros en papier maché me convenaient très bien.
> Mais faut avouer que le format actuel est super beau


Septembre voire octobre pour le changement de papier  ::o: 
Sérieusement, prenez le temps d'écouter la vidéo d'Ivan si vous le pouvez, il y a les réponses aux questions que certains se posent et plus encore !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ivan était plutôt contre de compter sur l'imprévoyance des gens pour faire du chiffre (même si tout le monde le fait)


Oui, c'était ma position il y a quelques temps. Mais depuis, le prélèvement mensuel avec reconduction est vraiment un système qui est entré dans les habitudes, et vous êtes nombreux à nous le demander.
On y travaille et j'espère le mettre en place d'ici la fin d'année, y compris sous la forme d'abonnements annuels avec reconduction (pour le papier).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pareil j'aurai préféré voir disparaitre la section jeux de plateau, je ne sais pas si c'est un point de vue partagé mais personnellement je ne me réabonne pas en partie a cause de ca. Quand je regarde les nouveaux articles, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a presque autant de test de JV que de jeu de plat... du coup j'ai pas grand chose a lire par rapport a ce qui sort. Je suis donc retourné sur un site 100% JV; même si la partie jeu de plateau est apprécié comme dit Yvan, peu être que ca fait fuir plus de gens qui ca en attire.


Cette "impression" est totalement fausse. Le contenu jeu vidéo n'a pas baissé, le jeu de plateau se développe, c'est plus de contenu au total (et sur le mag papier ça reste limité à 1-2 pages par mois).

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Arf... C'était ce qu'on appelait l'esprit Joystick, Louis-ferdinand t'expliquera


Merci de ne pas mêler Joystick à vos idioties, je doute que LF Sebum apprécie d'y être mêlé lui-même.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

ATTENTION:

D'une manière générale, un peu moins de "Yaka / Faucon / Ilsufideux" serait apprécié dans ce fil.
Je n'ai pas le calme suffisant en ce moment pour supporter longtemps les leçons et propos de comptoir sur le modèle économique de la presse

Je comprends votre volonté de partager vos impressions sur le magazine et son activité, mais ce n'est pas vraiment le bon endroit, ni le bon timing, en particulier s'il s'agit d'expliquer qu'on s'est trompé et qu'il fallait licencier X plutôt que Y. Ma patience dans ce domaine a également atteint sa limite très vite.

Une enquête lecteur / satisfaction est prévue pour l'automne, et ce sera certainement une meilleure base pour cette discussion / réflexion.

----------


## zifox

> Je serais étonné que sur les 3900 membres actifs du forum (info donnée par le forum lui-même, quoi que signifie "membre actif" ) *on soit moins de 232 abonnés au mag*.


Tu vois ça où ?

Le ratio me choque pas vraiment, c'est entre guillemets, un forum comme un autre, et y'a beaucoup de gens qui en profitent pour discuter JV mais qui n'ont jamais et n'iront jamais s'abonner à un mag.

----------


## Kesitem

Purée, les anti-papiers et anti-contenu autre que jeux vidéo, vous nous laissez tranquille, oui!

Si vous préférez le numérique tant mieux pour vous! Mais laissez-nous notre magazine.

Perso, j'aime le format papier (et si dans un an, on revient à un papier de moindre qualité pour le même prix, pas de soucis), j'aime me poser de temps en temps 15min avec le magazine et lire tranquillou sans écran.
J'aime les articles qui parlent d'autre chose que de JV (les jeux de plateaux, les encarts culture, les articles de fond sur le JV ou autre).
J'aime aussi le contenu sur les jeux vidéo (oui, j'ai plus de 40 ans et j'ai pourtant le temps de jouer, plus que quand j'avais 25 ou 30ans) qui me permet de suivre l'actualité et d'avoir des infos sur des jeux qui sont pas forcement tous "médiatisés".

Sincèrement, la perte de CanardPC entrainerait pour moi un resserrement de mon univers vidéo-ludique: je me concentrerais sur les types de jeu que je connais et sur lesquels j'ai des réseaux d'info (chaine twitch/youtube, discord) et en manquerais beaucoup d'autres (petit hommage à Ellen Ripley dont l'article m'a fait découvrir Death's Door avec lequel je prends bien mon pied en ce moment).

Voilà, j'espère que CanardPC évoluera vers un modèle économique adapté à la nouvelle situation tout en gardant une partie de son identité qui en fait plus qu'un simple magazine de jeux vidéo.

----------


## Howii

> Purée, les anti-papiers et anti-contenu autre que jeux vidéo, vous nous laissez tranquille, oui!
> 
> Si vous préférez le numérique tant mieux pour vous! Mais laissez-nous notre magazine.


Et entre un passage au numérique et la fermeture de CPC, tu choisirais quoi ?

----------


## tompalmer

*J'avais une vraie question suite au stream que je vois en replay :* 

En quoi faire passer une pub de 5 secondes de Nord VPN au debut d'une video (Sans que ce soit promu par le streamer lui même, juste passer la pub officielle et on en parle plus) est diffèrent d'une pub dans le magazine ?

Il y a Sponso et Sponso et même si j'aime pas la pub en générale, le viewer est aussi pragmatique. Tant que ca influence pas la ligne éditoriale

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edit : ça a été répondu un peu plus loin  dans la vidéo  ::):

----------


## Kesitem

> Et entre un passage au numérique et la fermeture de CPC, tu choisirais quoi ?


Alors pour l'instant, on en ait pas là. Et j'espère que le canard survivra.

Et si on passe au tout numérique, je prendrai certainement un abo numérique au début (quand même dur de lâcher quand j'ai eu la chance de le lire depuis le début).
Après est-ce que je garderai cet abo dans le temps? Je ne sais pas.

Pourquoi? Simplement, parce qu'un site de news, ce n'est pas un magazine. Je n'ai pas la même attente (ou la même façon de consommer pour dire autrement).
Tu as le coté matériel du magazine papier (oui, ça joue) qui a un début et une fin (par numéro). Ce n'est pas un "feed" continue qui ne s'arrête pas.
Cela reste un achat "loisir", donc si je n'ai plus ce petit plaisir pourquoi je continuerai?
Et qui sait, je pourrai peut-être y trouver mon compte avec le site si la qualité de l'écriture et des articles est rendez-vous.

L'éventuelle disparition de CanardPC laisserait un gros vide (j'attends encore comme un gosse en début de mois l'enveloppe dans la boite aux lettres).
Mais j'espère qu'on en arrivera pas là et que tout le monde soit satisfait (toi, avec un site adapté à ton usage et moi avec mon magazine papier qui est adapté au mien).

----------


## ToBeRenamed

> Merci de ne pas mêler Joystick à vos idioties, je doute que LF Sebum apprécie d'y être mêlé lui-même.


Navré de vous avoir bousculé Ivan, je sais que le moral n'est pas au beau fixe et mon ton péremptoire était déplacé.  
Ancien lecteur j'avais tout de même pris le temps de venir ici poser les raisons qui m'ont gentiment poussées à ne plus suivre votre magazine- que je suivais depuis le depart. Je suis un peu déçu que mes remarques soient considérées comme des idioties ( bonnes à censurer apparemment)... Les temps changent sûrement pour le meilleur. Je le verrai dans le magazine vu que je me suis réabonné hier plus par soutient que volonté.

Bonne route à l'équipe 

PS : l'anecdote inutile : le pseudo c'est simplement que mon prénom est Charles et qu'en fac d'histoire on se fo.utait de moi en m'appelant Maurras.

----------


## colas

Comme je ne suis pas spécialiste de la presse, et probablement atypique, je vais juste me contenter de décrire mon cas personnel histoire d'ajouter des données sans yakafokonner.

En vrac:
- Je soutiens la presse indépendante par principe. Ma femme et moi on est abonné à presque une vingtaine de publications, dont certaines que nous ne lisons même pas.
- J'étais donc abonné à Hebdogiciel, puis Joystick, puis Canard PC, juste pour récompenser la qualité d'écriture, même s'il peut m'arriver de ne pas le lire pendant des mois ou des années.
- Je dois dire que je suis le plus souvent attiré par les infos non JV de CPC: news, conseils lecture, ciné, série
- Je suis vieux (62 ans), mais je ne lis plus que du numérique depuis plus de 20 ans. Le papier, c'est chiant.
- J'adore "l'émission" CPC sur youtube (la rubrique lifestyle est notre hyper-favorite), mais je dois avouer que je ne regarde pas les autres vidéos, c'est trop long (exception pour la burologie de temps en temps). Avec un truc qui m'horripile, c'est le temps perdu à dire merci aux "subs", je n'ai pas pu regarder la vidéo d'Ivan explicative à cause de ça. Et si j'ai besoin d'infos sur un jeu précis, je préfère mater quelques vidéos youtube qui vont à l'essentiel en 10 minutes au lieu de 3 heures de blabla.
- Je n'arrive pas à aller sur twitch. A la fois parce que le concept de devoir se connecter à une heure précise pour regarder, c'est très has been, et que techniquement Twitch c'est quand même bien moins confort que youtube. Mais bon je me suis mis un reminder pour aller offrir mon sub prime tous les mois à CPC.
- Je viens juste de me réabonner papier, mais aucun souci pour que ce soit converti en numerique only + payer un supplément pour basculer de suite en abo de soutien.
- J'aimais vraiment bien Ellen Replay et Oni, pour la diversité apportée.
- Je suis un fana de Linux, mais je n'attend pas de CPC d'info dessus, pour ce genre d'infos techniques il y a plein de ressources sur le web, ou même sur le forum CPC. J'attends de CPC des points de vue personnels - donc subjectifs - et un plaisir de lecture. Je peux prendre plaisir à lire des articles sur des jeux consoles alors que je n'ai jamais eu de console et n'en aurais jamais, car un article CPC c'est autre chose pour moi qu'un guide d'achat. De même que je peux prendre plaisir à voir des critiques de films du Joueur du Grenier que je n'irai jamais voir.

----------


## kennyo

Je poursuivrais avec l'abo en numérique pour ma part même si la nouvelle formule papier était vraiment quali. L'appli et la lecture sur iPad est agréable et puis ça permet d'accéder à plusieurs magazines sans encombre.

J'imagine que si Gamekult arrive à survivre en full numérique, pourquoi pas CPC à terme ?

Et j'ai rien contre de la pub, des sponsos ou opéspé dans les émissions/podcast si c'est clairement indiqué.

----------


## chouetteunhibou

Ellen Replay, Oni, Sylvester Standalone, Fishbone merci à vous pour tout ce que vous nous avez fait découvrir durant toutes ces années.

Bon courage pour la suite

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est surtout que voir fleurir une section jeu de plateau alors qu'on t'envoie sur les roses assorti d'une "parce que canard PC" (quand dans le même temps on test de jeux sur switch/ps5) quand tu demandes si tel jeu tourne bien sur linux ça se pose là aussi.


Le jeu sur Linux ça représente que dalle par rapport au jeu pc/consoles. Sans doute même par rapport aux jeux de plateaux.
Et au final tu retrouves les mêmes jeux. Pour savoir si ça tourne sur Linux, c'est facile, suffit d'aller voir sur Steam (ou google). Pour le reste le test est à prendre à l'identique*  -sauf gros cas de catastrophe technique sur un support.


*après tout certains jeux sont testés sur consoles  avec au mieux un encart "optimisation sur pc", alors bon.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Le jeu sur Linux ça représente que dalle par rapport au jeu pc/consoles. Sans doute même par rapport aux jeux de plateaux.
> Et au final tu retrouves les mêmes jeux. Pour savoir si ça tourne sur Linux, c'est facile, suffit d'aller voir sur Steam (ou google). Pour le reste le test est à prendre à l'identique*  -sauf gros cas de catastrophe technique sur un support.
> 
> 
> *après tout certains jeux sont testés sur consoles  avec au mieux un encart "optimisation sur pc", alors bon.


C'était surtout pour relever un souci de cohérence/communication _(l'exemple sur linux n'est pas de moi, il vient d'une émission il y a plus d'un an)_ qui a de quoi dérouter.

Pour le reste je suis d'accord avec ta remarque.

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour savoir si ça tourne sur Linux, c'est facile, suffit d'aller voir sur Steam (ou google).


Ou tu demandes à Tchey sur ce forum pour savoir COMMENT ça tourne  :;):

----------


## Sonia

@Julie / Ellen Replay : 

Tu vas pas me laisser seule avec ces types ?!  ::'(: 


(NB : celui ou celle qui trouve de quel film est issue cette réplique gagne un abonnement (offert par un autre lecteur bien sûr. Quoi, quel scandale ?))

----------


## poitou

@Sonia... Ce serait pas "Ma vie sans lui" ?

----------


## Abitbol38

La Schtroumpfette dans "dialogues avec le Cracoukass" ?
Natalie Portman dans le prochain Thor ?
Josianne Balasko dans "Soeur Marie Thèrese : le film" ?

Sinon ben c'est Ocean Eleven  ::sad::  et pour l'abo je viens de le prendre, bon courage a tous (et toutes !) en attendant des jours meilleurs.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Oui, c'était ma position il y a quelques temps. Mais depuis, le prélèvement mensuel avec reconduction est vraiment un système qui est entré dans les habitudes, et vous êtes nombreux à nous le demander.
> On y travaille et j'espère le mettre en place d'ici la fin d'année, y compris sous la forme d'abonnements annuels avec reconduction (pour le papier).


Tant que vous nous obligez pas à envoyer un courrier en recommandé entre 3 mois et 30 jours avant la fin de l'abonnement pour pouvoir le résilier (je ne citerais pas les malotrus qui ont ce genre de pratiques), ça me va.

----------


## Ellen Replay

> @Julie / Ellen Replay : 
> 
> Tu vas pas me laisser seule avec ces types ?!


Je reste dans le coin, je surveille  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

> Quand on va sur Discord, on voit aussi qu'il y a pas mal de gens qui n'ont pas de pseudos en vert (aka abonnés au mag).


RDJ ! Je pensais que c'étaient les abonnés à un machin discord pour sales jeunes  :Fouras:  Du coup je ne suis pas en vert alors qu'abonné au mag, et je doute que je sois le seul.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 232 status "abonnés" pour 1010 sans statut
> Mais la métrique n'est pas fiable car certains ne font pas la demande pour passer "en vert"


C'est quoi la procédure?  ::unsure::

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> C'est quoi la procédure?


Faut parler à Abobot. Si t'as un doute sur la procédure, addresse-toi à Soupape François.

----------


## zifox

> Faut parler à Abobot. Si t'as un doute sur la procédure, addresse-toi à Soupape François.


Ah mais vous parlez de Discord, pas du forum !

----------


## Emile Gravier

Ca vaut ce que ça vaut mais j'ai posté sur le canal Slack du taff dédié aux JV un lien vers l'article et j'espère que certains collègues s'abonneront.

J'ai pas d'autre message à vous faire que dire que je vous aime  ::wub:: 

Ca doit faire 15 ans que j'achète le magazine et 5/6 ans que je suis abonné. Vous êtes ma bouffée d'air frais chaque mois. Je suis un contributeur modéré au forum mais j'adore cette communauté et c'est grâce à vous et j'espère que vous arriverez à remonter la pente.

----------


## Haraban

C’est vraiment dur à avaler. Courage à toute la rédaction pour les moments de stress passés et a venir, et surtout courage à ceux qui doivent partir.

J’hésitais justement à reprendre un abonnement Je ne savais rien de votre situation pour être honnête. Du coup je reprendrai un abonnement papier + web quand le mien arrivera à échéance bientôt. Je sais que vous nous orientez plus vers l’abo numérique désormais mais c’est important pour moi qu’il y ait des magazines dans la maison.

Quand j’étais petit mon père était abonné à Joystick et Gen4, et bien que j’ai pu être indifférent à ces magazines au début, j’ai finis par les feuilletés. D’abord pour les images de ces jeux que je trouvais vraiment très joli, puis par intérêt pour les textes et pour le media. J’apprenais à reconnaître les plumes, je comprenais les enjeux de la publication.  Ça a été mon premier contact avec le journalisme et l’information, du moins le premier auquel j’ai prêté une attention sérieuse (grâce, sûrement, au fait que c’était adossé à une industrie ludique et de l’amusement) et ça a été très important pour moi. J’espère que mes enfants pourront grandir dans une maison avec des magazines posées sur les tables basses eux aussi, qu’ils y prêtent un intérêt ou pas. Donc je continuerai de prendre du papier chez vous tant que ce sera possible.

----------


## Emile Gravier

> C’est vraiment dur à avaler. Courage à toute la rédaction pour les moments de stress passés et a venir, et surtout courage à ceux qui doivent partir.
> 
> J’hésitais justement à reprendre un abonnement Je ne savais rien de votre situation pour être honnête. Du coup je reprendrai un abonnement papier + web quand le mien arrivera à échéance bientôt. Je sais que vous nous orientez plus vers l’abo numérique désormais mais c’est important pour moi qu’il y ait des magazines dans la maison.
> 
> Quand j’étais petit mon père était abonné à Joystick et Gen4, et bien que j’ai pu être indifférent à ces magazines au début, j’ai finis par les feuilletés. D’abord pour les images de ces jeux que je trouvais vraiment très joli, puis par intérêt pour les textes et pour le media. J’apprenais à reconnaître les plumes, je comprenais les enjeux de la publication.  Ça a été mon premier contact avec le journalisme et l’information, du moins le premier auquel j’ai prêté une attention sérieuse (grâce, sûrement, au fait que c’était adossé à une industrie ludique et de l’amusement) et ça a été très important pour moi. J’espère que mes enfants pourront grandir dans une maison avec des magazines posées sur les tables basses eux aussi, qu’ils y prêtent un intérêt ou pas. Donc je continuerai de prendre du papier chez vous tant que ce sera possible.


Les magazines, ça se lit dans les WC  :X1:

----------


## BaDy

HS : ça veut dire quoi le petit "!" dans un rond rouge quand on voit les différents topiques ? (Il y en a un ici et j'avais jamais vu ça)

----------


## Flad

> HS : ça veut dire quoi le petit "!" dans un rond rouge quand on voit les différents topiques ? (Il y en a un ici et j'avais jamais vu ça)


C'est "juste" une icône que l'OP peut déterminer à la création d'un topic.

----------


## Tandhruil

Vraiment triste nouvelle, bon courage à Ellen Replay, Fishbone, Oni et Sylvester Standalone.

J'aimais beaucoup le changement de ton qu'apportait Ellen (même si personnellement je ne suis pas fan de "l'inclusif") et j'adorais la rubrique de Fishbone.

En espérant que la situation s'améliore, sinon je vais lire quoi aux toilettes moi ?!

----------


## Stelarc

> (même si personnellement je ne suis pas fan de "l'inclusif")


Ah ::w00t::  C'est bon à savoir... Je ne risque pas de m'abonner.

----------


## perverpepere

> Oui, c'était ma position il y a quelques temps. Mais depuis, le prélèvement mensuel avec reconduction est vraiment un système qui est entré dans les habitudes, et vous êtes nombreux à nous le demander.
> On y travaille et j'espère le mettre en place d'ici la fin d'année, y compris sous la forme d'abonnements annuels avec reconduction (pour le papier).


Et pourquoi pas l'abo mensuelle pour le papier, et on l'appelerait la formule "kiosque"  ::ninja::

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Mes excuses pour ce petit HS sur l'écriture inclusive évoquée plus haut.

Une vidéo que j'ai trouvée très intéressante sur le sujet, car abordée sous un angle exclusivement scientifique (des données, des études, des conclusions, s'il y en a). Ça permet d'aller au-delà de notre ressenti propre.

----------


## perenoel

Je suis très triste de la nouvelle, mais un grand merci pour votre transparence Ivan.

Je lis Canard PC depuis 10 ans maintenant, et j'ai lu probablement tous les magazines jeux videos qui existaient avant. Depuis votre découverte, vous êtes l'unique, le seul, le champion, et je suis un heureux abonné depuis pfiou je sais plus. J'adorais aller acheter le magazine tous les 15 jours en kiosque mais ça devenait plus logique de s'abonner :D

Je voudrais d'abord tous vous saluer pour le travail d'excellente qualité et surtout l'honneur et l'éthique dont vous faites preuve. Ce monde moderne me sort par les trous de nez, entre les pseudos stars qui se filment dans leur chambre à imiter tous le spectre des émotions de la jovialité comme des IA dépourvus d'interprétation et les quotidiens nationaux complètement engoncés dans leurs vieilles méthodes de propagande, j'en peux juste plus. J'ai l'impression d'être perdu dans un monde où les gens parlent forts, gesticulent sans arrêt et ne réfléchissent pas. Canard PC, c'est mon phare d'espoir dans une modernité complètement à la masse. C'est l'honnêteté des journalistes, leur véritable compétence dans leur jugement des jeux, et surtout un humour de derrière les fagots sublime. L'ensemble pour moi, c'est un esprit joyeux, sympathique, sincère et informatif. Votre magazine est d'une qualité intellectuelle supérieure, vieillit au fût de chêne  ::wub:: 

Votre magazine dans ma boite aux lettres, c'est du bonheur pour démarrer chaque mois de l'année. Parfois j'ai la patate et je feuillète tout avec entrain, parfois c'est la grosse déprime et vous me réchauffez le coeur (et les zygomatiques).

Tout ça pour vous dire : je suis un lecteur assidu qui aime le papier, et je voudrais rester au papier, et je suis prêt à payer jusqu'à 100% supplémentaire pour vous remettre sur les rails. Il ne s'agit pas juste de payer pour un magazine de jeux vidéos, pour moi l'abonnement c'est vous soutenir dans votre indépendance, votre irrévérence, vos expérimentations et surtout votre sécurité financière. Hors de question que nos journalistes préférés se demandent comment finir la fin du mois. Vous êtes les résistants des temps modernes, et votre intégration sur twitch m'a empêché de devenir fou pendant le confinement.

Je vous aime, et je suis prêt à beaucoup pour vous soutenir. Quelque que soient vos décisions, je vous suis à 100%. Je suis même prêt à envoyer une photo de mon bureau à ackboo, même si l'utilité financière de la manoeuvre laisse à désirer.

Mes pensées vont aussi aux 3 soldats tombés sous les coups de l'artillerie ennemie  ::(:  Ca m'arrache le coeur, mais on comprend tous la nécessité. J'espère tous les 3 vous revoir bientôt (notamment Ellen dont je suis la chaîne synthwave, j'espère qu'on aura toujours le droit à de nouvelles chansons !). 

Des bisous, et merci de nous dire les choses telles qu'elles sont  :;):

----------


## zebulon

> ATTENTION:
> 
> D'une manière générale, un peu moins de "Yaka / Faucon / Ilsufideux" serait apprécié dans ce fil.
> Je n'ai pas le calme suffisant en ce moment pour supporter longtemps les leçons et propos de comptoir sur le modèle économique de la presse
> 
> Je comprends votre volonté de partager vos impressions sur le magazine et son activité, mais ce n'est pas vraiment le bon endroit, ni le bon timing, en particulier s'il s'agit d'expliquer qu'on s'est trompé et qu'il fallait licencier X plutôt que Y. Ma patience dans ce domaine a également atteint sa limite très vite.
> 
> Une enquête lecteur / satisfaction est prévue pour l'automne, et ce sera certainement une meilleure base pour cette discussion / réflexion.



https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...online?lang=fr
_4 865 contributeurs ont engagé 259 137 € pour soutenir ce projet._

Eu égard à la somme engagée par les lecteurs du coin, n'ont-ils pas une certaine légitimité à donner leur avis ?

----------


## BaDy

> Je suis très triste de la nouvelle, mais un grand merci pour votre transparence Ivan.
> 
> Je lis Canard PC depuis 10 ans maintenant, et j'ai lu probablement tous les magazines jeux videos qui existaient avant. Depuis votre découverte, vous êtes l'unique, le seul, le champion, et je suis un heureux abonné depuis pfiou je sais plus. J'adorais aller acheter le magazine tous les 15 jours en kiosque mais ça devenait plus logique de s'abonner :D
> 
> Je voudrais d'abord tous vous saluer pour le travail d'excellente qualité et surtout l'honneur et l'éthique dont vous faites preuve. Ce monde moderne me sort par les trous de nez, entre les pseudos stars qui se filment dans leur chambre à imiter tous le spectre des émotions de la jovialité comme des IA dépourvus d'interprétation et les quotidiens nationaux complètement engoncés dans leurs vieilles méthodes de propagande, j'en peux juste plus. J'ai l'impression d'être perdu dans un monde où les gens parlent forts, gesticulent sans arrêt et ne réfléchissent pas. Canard PC, c'est mon phare d'espoir dans une modernité complètement à la masse. C'est l'honnêteté des journalistes, leur véritable compétence dans leur jugement des jeux, et surtout un humour de derrière les fagots sublime. L'ensemble pour moi, c'est un esprit joyeux, sympathique, sincère et informatif. Votre magazine est d'une qualité intellectuelle supérieure, vieillit au fût de chêne 
> 
> Votre magazine dans ma boite aux lettres, c'est du bonheur pour démarrer chaque mois de l'année. Parfois j'ai la patate et je feuillète tout avec entrain, parfois c'est la grosse déprime et vous me réchauffez le coeur (et les zygomatiques).
> 
> Tout ça pour vous dire : je suis un lecteur assidu qui aime le papier, et je voudrais rester au papier, et je suis prêt à payer jusqu'à 100% supplémentaire pour vous remettre sur les rails. Il ne s'agit pas juste de payer pour un magazine de jeux vidéos, pour moi l'abonnement c'est vous soutenir dans votre indépendance, votre irrévérence, vos expérimentations et surtout votre sécurité financière. Hors de question que nos journalistes préférés se demandent comment finir la fin du mois. Vous êtes les résistants des temps modernes, et votre intégration sur twitch m'a empêché de devenir fou pendant le confinement.
> ...


Perenoel  ::w00t::  RDJ C'est le papa de Noel ?!  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...online?lang=fr
> _4 865 contributeurs ont engagé 259 137 € pour soutenir ce projet._
> 
> Eu égard à la somme engagée par les lecteurs du coin, n'ont-ils pas une certaine légitimité à donner leur avis ?


Ben non, c'était un don pour aider CPC à survivre, pas une intégration aux décisions stratégiques. Un don à une ONG ne permet pas d'aller discuter des prochaines missions, c'est pour les aider à continuer à fonctionner comme avant.

Un participant à un kickstarter ne devient pas un investisseur dans la société, même en mettant beaucoup d'argent. Mais c'est souvent mal compris par les backers de jeux par exemple, qui pensent pouvoir influer sur le développement ou le design.

----------


## Sonia

> @Sonia... Ce serait pas "Ma vie sans lui" ?


No

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La Schtroumpfette dans "dialogues avec le Cracoukass" ?
> Natalie Portman dans le prochain Thor ?
> Josianne Balasko dans "Soeur Marie Thèrese : le film" ?
> 
> Sinon ben c'est Ocean Eleven  et pour l'abo je viens de le prendre, bon courage a tous (et toutes !) en attendant des jours meilleurs.


Tu brûles
Attends...
Ah non en fait
Indice : film français qui ne date pas d'hier (mais culte)

----------


## Tandhruil

> Ah C'est bon à savoir... Je ne risque pas de m'abonner.


Attention, ce n'est pas Causette non plus hein ! Les mots ne sont pas entrecoupés de points médians.

En plus tu peux t'abonner puisque Ellen Replay n'écrira plus...

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Ah C'est bon à savoir... Je ne risque pas de m'abonner.


 ::O: 

 :nawak:

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Mes pensées vont aussi aux 3 soldats tombés sous les coups de l'artillerie ennemie


4 : Fishbone, Oni, Ellen et Sylvester.

----------


## Howii

> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...online?lang=fr
> _4 865 contributeurs ont engagé 259 137 € pour soutenir ce projet._
> 
> Eu égard à la somme engagée par les lecteurs du coin, n'ont-ils pas une certaine légitimité à donner leur avis ?


Bah tu peux donner ton avis en tant que client, mais ça ne donne pas pour autant une expertise sur le sujet, c'est de ça qu'Ivan parle surtout.

----------


## Patrick Kenzie

> Indice : film français qui ne date pas d'hier (mais culte)


Le film ne serait-il pas "Dans Paris" avec Romain Duris ?

----------


## Olorin

> No
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Tu brûles
> Attends...
> Ah non en fait
> Indice : film français qui ne date pas d'hier (mais culte)


Ce serait pas dans les Tontons Flingueurs ?

----------


## Nilsou

Je reviens sur un point pragmatique. N'est-il pas envisageable d'aborder un fonctionnement « à la wikipedia » pour le forum. Avec un petit bouton sur lequel on peut cliquer pour faire des dons ponctuels qui vont dans une cagnotte (avec objectif par semestre par exemple) servant à maintenir le forum en baissant, légèrement (parce que j'imagine que c'est vraiment rien dans leurs frais), les frais du coté de CPC. 

Notez que ce genre de bouton magique « je veux faire un don » pourrait également être en bonne place sur le site.



Sinon quelques réflexions en vrac, mais comme c'est peut-être tendu vu les derniers messages d'Ivan je mets ceci en spoiler : 


Spoiler Alert! 



Sinon, comme d'autres, je trouve aussi qu'il y a actuellement un peu trop de contenu annexe par rapport aux tests de jeux si on compare aux anciens CPC. Ou plutôt, j'aime beaucoup le contenu annexe, mais le rythme de sortie des jeux actuellement est peut être un brin en décalage avec celui de parution des textes au rythme mensuel modulo le nombre de test. Dans ce genre de cas contraint, j'aurais tendance à préférer les tests de jeux. 

Un autre point tient sans doute au type de jeu testé. J'ai l'impression que c'est compliqué de suivre deux objectifs : faire découvrir des petits jeux géniaux et confidentiels, et faire les tests des immenses jeux sortant régulièrement. J'ai l'impression que vous ne pouvez guère lutter en valeur ajoutée sur les seconds. Il y a beaucoup trop d'information sur un, au hasard, test d'un jeu Ubisoft ou sur le dernier Dark souls : on trouve des dizaines de vidéos sur le net, des centaines de textes en accès libres. Bien souvent quand on achète le journal on est déjà au courant de tout ce qu'il y a à savoir sur ces jeux, même si ils ne nous intéressent pas. En plus ils vous prennent des dizaines d'heures à tester. 

À l'inverse, j'ai découvert de véritable pépite via votre journal dans les petits jeux confidentiels. Je me dit que vous avez une énorme valeur ajoutée sur le sujet et que ça pourrait être intéressant de plus ou moins se spécialiser dans le domaine ...  ::unsure:: 

Peut être tenter un numéro spécial et voir ce que ça donne, par exemple.

----------


## ldu1971

Voilà ce que c'est d'être un vieux con (50 ans tous ronds) qui "ne vit pas avec son temps, loin des médias sociaux" : je reçois dans ma boîte aux lettres hier mon CPC Hardware, je lis l'édito de Dandu (VIVE LES BELGES !), je me précipite page 60 pour y lire la bafouille d'Oni, puis je cours sur le site pour y lire le billet d'Ivan. Et là, douche froide, encore !  ::sad:: 

Avant toute chose, "_Longue vie et prospérité_", Ellen, Oni, Sylvester, et Fishbone... Ah, Fishbone. Bon sang le nombre d’articles que j'ai lu de toi, depuis le début période Joystick. Et Ellen, cette talentueuse journaliste, et rédactrice hors-pair. Vous allez absolument tous me manquer, et j'espère du fond du cœur que ce n'est qu'une période de "vacances forcées". Lu dans les messages précédents, un truc du genre "Canard PC se relève toujours", et j'y crois, dur comme fer. Avec de la chance, vous allez partir vers d'autres horizons, pour revenir par la TOUTE grande porte d'ici quelques mois.

En attendant, vous êtes poussés vers la sortie, je l'espère vraiment temporairement, et c'est moche, juste moche. Monde de merde...

Un fidèle lecteur belge depuis le n°1  ::happy2::

----------


## Howii

> Je reviens sur un point pragmatique. N'est-il pas envisageable d'aborder un fonctionnement « à la wikipedia » pour le forum. Avec un petit bouton sur lequel on peut cliquer pour faire des dons ponctuels qui vont dans une cagnotte (avec objectif par semestre par exemple) servant à maintenir le forum en baissant, légèrement (parce que j'imagine que c'est vraiment rien dans leurs frais), les frais du coté de CPC. 
> 
> Notez que ce genre de bouton magique « je veux faire un don » pourrait également être en bonne place sur le site.


Dans la vidéo, Ivan expliquait qu'il était compliqué de mettre en place un système de don pour une entreprise !

----------


## Nilsou

Ha oui ? snif ...
Dommage que CPC ne soit pas sur un modèle associatif pour ce genre de chose.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ha oui ? snif ...
> Dommage que CPC ne soit pas sur un modèle associatif pour ce genre de chose.


Et dommage que CPC ne soit pas une licorne avec des milliards de dolleurz à claquer en piscines de cocaïne, parce que bon, tant qu'à imaginer des réalités alternatives, autant s'imaginer riche plutôt qu'ayant accès à des moyens de le devenir.

----------


## tompalmer

Ceci etant dit le forum pourrait passer sous fonctionnement associatif, ca vaut pas le coup en terme de paperwork mais c'est faisable

----------


## madgic

Si des dons c'est pas possible, alors pourquoi pas pouvoir acheter des coins qui pourront servir à offrir encore plus d'articles par semaine et/ou mettre des votes sur plus d'articles pour l'article gratuit.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Bon courage à toute l'équipe, et spécialement à Ivan qui ne doit pas rire tous les jours en ce moment...

Vous allez rebondir comme vous avez toujours sur faire, c'est pas une pandémie mondiale, les guerres et l'économie qui se casse la gueule qui vont vous faire tomber bordel !

Ellen, Oni, Sylvester, j'espère vous lire et vous revoir très vite sur les internets. Fishbone, j'adorais ta section news hardware, tu vas me manquer.

----------


## Howii

> Si des dons c'est pas possible, alors pourquoi pas pouvoir acheter des coins qui pourront servir à offrir encore plus d'articles par semaine et/ou mettre des votes sur plus d'articles pour l'article gratuit.


Offrir encore plus d'articles ça va pas encourager les gens à s'abonner ...

----------


## ZyAvo

Perso je comprends pas pourquoi chacun y va de sa proposition pour faire des thunes. Ils libèrent 4 personnes pour faire quasi le même contenu, vous pouvez pas attendre un peu avant de proposer des mesures en plus ? Vous pensez pas qu'ils les auraient prises en même temps ?

----------


## Howii

> Perso je comprends pas pourquoi chacun y va de sa proposition pour faire des thunes. Ils libèrent 4 personnes pour faire quasi le même contenu, vous pouvez pas attendre un peu avant de proposer des mesures en plus ? Vous pensez pas qu'ils les auraient prises en même temps ?


Parce que les gens se sentent concernés par l'avenir de CPC ! Faut surement pas y voir des intentions de donneurs de leçon. C'est aussi ce qui a fait le succès des différents CF quand il y avait besoin !

----------


## Emile Gravier

> [...]


C'est marrant comme certains peuvent pas s'empêcher d'aller interpeler indirectement les deux seules femmes de la rédaction en faisant un lien avec du porno. D'autant plus en choisissant le producteur en ce moment poursuivi pour pratiques dégueulasses.

Je comprends bien que l'idée était de faire une blague mais je vois pas comment les personnes concernées pourraient trouver ça drôle...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


Ouais même réaction pour moi. L'idéologie de certains me fait halluciner parfois. Sans compter le manque d'empathie... vu le topic dans lequel c'est écrit.

----------


## Sonia

> Le film ne serait-il pas "Dans Paris" avec Romain Duris ?


No

----------


## Mydriaze

> C'est marrant comme certains peuvent pas s'empêcher d'aller interpeler indirectement les deux seules femmes de la rédaction en faisant un lien avec du porno. D'autant plus en choisissant le producteur en ce moment poursuivi pour pratiques dégueulasses.
> 
> Je comprends bien que l'idée était de faire une blague mais je vois pas comment les personnes concernées pourraient trouver ça drôle...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ouais même réaction pour moi. L'idéologie de certains me fait halluciner parfois. Sans compter le manque d'empathie... vu le topic dans lequel c'est écrit.


La blague aurait été faite par un homme j’aurai fait la même. Fait pas toujours voir le mal partout. La
Citation de film peut être interprété de 2 façons, voilà tout. D’où la blague potache. Ce qu’il y a d’irrespectueux c’est que tu mentionnes que ce sont des femmes. Ça n’a pas lieu d’être. Elles ne sont pas différentes des autres.

----------


## Sonia

> Ce serait pas dans les Tontons Flingueurs ?


Non plus
(en vrai, je rêverais d'un lecteur qui trouverait tout de suite avec cette référence, sans citer des noms de films au hasard  ::wub:: )

----------


## Mydriaze

> No


Dans Grey’s anatomy il y à cette
Phrase mais en anglais.

----------


## Sonia

> Je viens d’entendre cette phrase dans une production Jacquie et Michel mais c’était bizarre comme film pas d’intrigue un casting bof ils étaient tous à poil etc…


Non mais c'est bien tenté
(et il n'y a aucun souci)

----------


## Mydriaze

> Non mais c'est bien tenté


J’ai trouvé!!!!!!!!!Alien avec le lieutenant Repley!!!!!!!

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Le papier est voué à disparaitre de toute façon.


Ca fait 20 ans qu'on nous dit que le papier va disparaître et il est toujours là. Je suis d'accord que les usages changent et que le numérique prend davantage de place chaque jour, mais à mon avis il restera toujours une partie de la presse/des magazines qui sortiront au format papier. Même si cela deviendra au pire marginal.

A titre d'exemple, j'ai vraiment besoin du support papier pour suivre le magazine CanardPC. Le numérique, le dématérialisé, pas moyen d'en avoir l'usage. Je ne viens que très rarement sur le site. C'est peut-être une question de génération, d'un rapport au support physique, je ne sais pas, le fait aussi que je ne consulte le site que sur PC (je ne possède pas de liseuse ou de tablette, ça doit jouer). Mais le jour où CPC devient entièrement numérique, je pense actuellement que j'arrêterai mon abonnement. Possible aussi que je me fasse au tout numérique au bout d'un moment, s'il n'y a plus le choix (parce que j'adore vous lire). J'imagine que ça doit être une question de transition, d'évolution dans les usages, pour moi comme pour les autres utilisateurs.

De toute façon, les dinosaures finissent tous par disparaître  ::P: . Mais voilà, je fais un petit retour sur mon rapport au magazine papier. Sachant que le truc rigolo (ou pas), c'est que je relis très rarement un numéro de CPC, après l'avoir lu une fois. Et pourtant, je les garde dans un coin (coin).





> Oui, c'était ma position il y a quelques temps. Mais depuis, le prélèvement mensuel avec reconduction est vraiment un système qui est entré dans les habitudes, et vous êtes nombreux à nous le demander.
> On y travaille et j'espère le mettre en place d'ici la fin d'année, y compris sous la forme d'abonnements annuels avec reconduction (pour le papier).


Heu, j'espère que la fonctionnalité sera désactivable, car pour moi c'est plutôt rédhibitoire, même si là encore je comprends parfaitement que les usages changent (et que j'ai du mal à suivre/évoluer). Je sors d'une expérience douloureuse avec un mode renouvelable impossible à désactiver (bon c'était avec Kaspersky antivirus, rien à voir avec un quelconque abonnement presse).

*Edit :* Pour dissiper tout malentendu, je sais bien que vous êtes honnêtes, c'est juste que j'aurais besoin d'être rassuré sur ce point. Désolé pour ma maladresse.

----------


## Emile Gravier

> La blague aurait été faite par un homme j’aurai fait la même. Fait pas toujours voir le mal partout. La
> Citation de film peut être interprété de 2 façons, voilà tout. D’où la blague potache. Ce qu’il y a d’irrespectueux c’est que tu mentionnes que ce sont des femmes. Ça n’a pas lieu d’être. Elles ne sont pas différentes des autres.


Et bien au temps pour moi si c'était une blague que j'ai mal interprétée  :^_^:

----------


## Mydriaze

> Et bien au temps pour moi si c'était une blague que j'ai mal interprétée


Oui vraiment, c’était juste une blague, rien de dénigrant. Vraiment. Et pour Jacquie et Michel je ne savais pas qu’ils avaient des ennuis.

----------


## tompalmer

Le truc avec le papier, c'est que si ca descend sous un certain pourcentage ca deviendra probablement trop cher a maintenir pour ce que ca rapporte, mais on en est loin

----------


## Megiddo

L'adoption par le Parlement européen du projet de directive visant à réformer le système ainsi que le marché des émissions de carbone d'ici à 2030 ne va certainement pas aider. Le secteur industriel papetier est en plein dans le viseur, tellement il est émetteur. 

La procédure d'adoption du paquet contenant ce projet de directive est encore longue, mais l'impulsion est désormais là. Ca avance. Et quels que soient les matières premières, le lieu ou la méthode de production et enfin la provenance/le transport du papier, le prix de ce dernier va forcément continuer d'évoluer très sensiblement à la hausse.

C'est tout sauf une surprise.

----------


## Eprefall

Franchement triste nouvelle, c'est tellement injuste pour Ellen Replay, Fishbone, Sylvester Standalone et Oni. 
Merci à vous pour les bons moments de lecture du mag ou sur les streams ! En particulier, j'ai passé un excellent moment devant le stream fanfic Tekken et anecdotes  ::wub:: .
D'ailleurs si jamais cela vous manque parfois, j'imagine que comme moi, pas mal de canards seraient prêts à vous suivre sur votre propre chaîne twitch (sans nécessairement en faire votre nouveau job hein).


Soutien aussi aux autres membres de la rédacs, en particulier à Ivan Le Fou, c'est sûr que les experts (du forum et d'ailleurs) sont parfois un peu lourds, mais c'est aussi grâce à vous que la communauté peut encore ronchonner sur CPC après toutes ces années. Presse Non-Stop est pas la seule entreprise à avoir souffert de la pandémie et du bordel actuel, et je pense que beaucoup n'auraient pas fait mieux  ::siffle:: .

----------


## Dazou

> @Julie / Ellen Replay : 
> 
> Tu vas pas me laisser seule avec ces types ?!


Janet Leigh dans _Touch of Evil_ ?

----------


## colas

> Oui, c'était ma position il y a quelques temps. Mais depuis, le prélèvement mensuel avec reconduction est vraiment un système qui est entré dans les habitudes, et vous êtes nombreux à nous le demander.
> On y travaille et j'espère le mettre en place d'ici la fin d'année, y compris sous la forme d'abonnements annuels avec reconduction (pour le papier).


Je dois dire que j'utilise de plus en plus le prélèvement mensuel dans divers abonnements, car désormais la plupart des acteurs envoient un email un mois avant le renouvellement pour prévenir, et c'est super cool et confort. On est loin des abominations de vente forcée à la Canal+.

----------


## Nilsou

> Et dommage que CPC ne soit pas une licorne avec des milliards de dolleurz à claquer en piscines de cocaïne, parce que bon, tant qu'à imaginer des réalités alternatives, autant s'imaginer riche plutôt qu'ayant accès à des moyens de le devenir.


Je pense qu'il y a une petite nuance d'éloignement entre ces deux réalités parallèles  :^_^: . Des journaux sous statut associatifs, c'est courant. Des journaux milliardaires ...




> Perso je comprends pas pourquoi chacun y va de sa proposition pour faire des thunes. Ils libèrent 4 personnes pour faire quasi le même contenu, vous pouvez pas attendre un peu avant de proposer des mesures en plus ? Vous pensez pas qu'ils les auraient prises en même temps ?


Amha il faut être réaliste. Tu ne peux pas libérer 4 employés en faisant _« quasi le même contenu »_ comme tu l'écris.

----------


## Laya

Pas cool la situation de CPC  :Emo: , je vous lis depuis pas mal de temps, j'ai du lire pas mal de fishbone sans m'en rendre compte, j'aime beaucoup la couverture de jeu d'horreur de Ellen Ripley, le dernier en date "Evil dead" ou encore les différents dossier comme "La ruée vers le gore" qui m'a appris que les développeurs allaient parfois (trop?) loin dans le réalisme  ::O: . Je faisais un peu moins attention aux auteurs sur hardware parce que non thématique mais je regardais régulièrement Oni jouer à Guilty gear alors que je ne suis ni un joueur de jeu de combat ni un passionné du genre, mais il arrive à bien transmettre son amour pour le genre. J'espère vous revoir sur twitch ou quelques articles pour CPC, ou un autre journal.  :;): 

Bon courage à vous pour la suite, force à vous, c'est toujours assez injuste quand malgré la grande qualité quelque chose ne fonctionne pas ou pas assez.

----------


## ZyAvo

> Je pense qu'il y a une petite nuance d'éloignement entre ces deux réalités parallèles . Des journaux sous statut associatifs, c'est courant. Des journaux milliardaires ...
> 
> 
> 
> Amha il faut être réaliste. Tu ne peux pas libérer 4 employés en faisant _« quasi le même contenu »_ comme tu l'écris.


C'est leur objectif en tout cas visiblement.

----------


## Tandhruil

> @Julie / Ellen Replay : 
> 
> Tu vas pas me laisser seule avec ces types ?! 
> 
> 
> (NB : celui ou celle qui trouve de quel film est issue cette réplique gagne un abonnement (offert par un autre lecteur bien sûr. Quoi, quel scandale ?))


Les Valseuses ?

----------


## Narm

> @Julie / Ellen Replay : 
> 
> Tu vas pas me laisser seule avec ces types ?! 
> 
> 
> (NB : celui ou celle qui trouve de quel film est issue cette réplique gagne un abonnement (offert par un autre lecteur bien sûr. Quoi, quel scandale ?))


Aucune idée de la réplique, par contre je veux bien offrir l'abonnement numérique à celui qui trouve  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est leur objectif en tout cas visiblement.


Heu non, clairement il va y avoir moins de pages et moins de contenus dans les prochains numéros (la partie Hardware qui grosso modo saute : plus de news, plus de tour du perif, etc). si je me souviens bien ce que dit Ivan dans sa vidéo.

----------


## Sigma Primaris

C'est moi ou y'a une dose bien crade d'ingratitude et d'impolitesse sur ce topic ? Le journal vous annonce quelque chose d'hyper dur, et moi je vois majoritairement des gens qui en deux pages de topic sont devenus des spécialistes du biz qui donnent des leçons et se mettent à critiquer à tort et à travers le journal. Moi en tout cas ça me met mal à l'aise.

----------


## ZyAvo

J'ai dit "exactement" le même contenu ? Vous êtes usants ... 

On s'en bat les corones de s'ils font moins ou pas. 

Le propos c'était juste qu'ils ont pris une décision de réduire 4 MOD pour se remettre sur les rails, et qu'au lieu de balancer trouzemille solutions supplémentaires de vos chapeaux, y'avait aussi la solution d'attendre et de leur faire confiance.

----------


## Futurama

> C'est moi ou y'a une dose bien crade d'ingratitude et d'impolitesse sur ce topic ?


C'est pas toi...
Je serais curieux de voir ce que tous ces champions font de leur vie tiens (question rhétorique, j'en ai absolument rien à foutre)

----------


## Emile Gravier

> C'est pas toi...
> Je serais curieux de voir ce que tous ces champions font de leur vie tiens (question rhétorique, j'en ai absolument rien à foutre)


Je serais surtout curieux de savoir la proportion de ces personnes ayant réellement un abonnement actif.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

> Je serais surtout curieux de savoir la proportion de ces personnes ayant réellement un abonnement actif.


J'avoue que je limite mes dépenses au maximum au quotidien même au niveau nourriture j'essaie de ne pas dépasser les 200 euros par mois. Je me garderais bien de donner des leçons de business par contre je regrette qu'il n'y ait pas de volonté politique de soutenir la presse écrite. Après tout le journalisme est un pilier de la démocratie il ya des enjeux culturels certains et je pense qu'une dématérialisation complète de la presse ne ferait que contribuer à la fois à l'enfermement des gens dans des bulles d'info spécifiques, mais aussi à la défiance envers les journalistes. La concentration des organismes de presse entre les mains de quelques grosses sociétés c'est aussi un sujet qui  ne semble pas intéresser grand monde.

Je ne vois pas de solution à moyen ou long terme en dehors d'une intervention des pouvoirs publics.

Je n'aime pas cette époque et je souhaite à chacun de trouver sa route, ne pas pouvoir vivre de son métier c'est une honte.

----------


## moustif

> 


il est choquant d'exprimer un avis négatif par rapport a cette pratique "engagé"?  ::O:

----------


## La Marmotta

> C'est moi ou y'a une dose bien crade d'ingratitude et d'impolitesse sur ce topic ? Le journal vous annonce quelque chose d'hyper dur, et moi je vois majoritairement des gens qui en deux pages de topic sont devenus des spécialistes du biz qui donnent des leçons et se mettent à critiquer à tort et à travers le journal. Moi en tout cas ça me met mal à l'aise.


Non non c'est bien le cas. Et ce sont les mêmes qui étaient des experts en développement de site web aussi.

----------


## Howii

> J'avoue que je limite mes dépenses au maximum au quotidien même au niveau nourriture j'essaie de ne pas dépasser les 200 euros par mois. Je me garderais bien de donner des leçons de business par contre je regrette qu'il n'y ait pas de volonté politique de soutenir la presse écrite. Après tout le journalisme est un pilier de la démocratie il ya des enjeux culturels certains et je pense qu'une dématérialisation complète de la presse ne ferait que contribuer à la fois à l'enfermement des gens dans des bulles d'info spécifiques, mais aussi à la défiance envers les journalistes. La concentration des organismes de presse entre les mains de quelques grosses sociétés c'est aussi un sujet qui  ne semble pas intéresser grand monde.
> 
> Je ne vois pas de solution à moyen ou long terme en dehors d'une intervention des pouvoirs publics.
> 
> Je n'aime pas cette époque et je souhaite à chacun de trouver sa route, ne pas pouvoir vivre de son métier c'est une honte.


Ivan en parlait aussi lors de l'émission spéciale : Il y a bien des aides pour les journaux d'information politique et générale, mais pas autant pour la presse spécialisée dont CPC fait partie, hélas :/

----------


## Sigma Primaris

> Non non c'est bien le cas. Et ce sont les mêmes qui étaient des experts en développement de site web aussi.


Ça me rassure, parce que au delà du fait que leur taf c'est leur passion et qu'ils peuvent avoir la ligne éditoriale et le modèle économique qui leur plaît, quitte à y perdre financièrement (ce qui, je pense, n'est pas du tout le cas par ailleurs), c'est pas l'endroit ni le moment pour jouer les enfants gâtés et être hyper désagréables, si tant est qu'il y ait un moment et un endroit pour ça.

----------


## Emile Gravier

> J'avoue que je limite mes dépenses au maximum au quotidien même au niveau nourriture j'essaie de ne pas dépasser les 200 euros par mois. Je me garderais bien de donner des leçons de business par contre je regrette qu'il n'y ait pas de volonté politique de soutenir la presse écrite. Après tout le journalisme est un pilier de la démocratie il ya des enjeux culturels certains et je pense qu'une dématérialisation complète de la presse ne ferait que contribuer à la fois à l'enfermement des gens dans des bulles d'info spécifiques, mais aussi à la défiance envers les journalistes. La concentration des organismes de presse entre les mains de quelques grosses sociétés c'est aussi un sujet qui  ne semble pas intéresser grand monde.
> 
> Je ne vois pas de solution à moyen ou long terme en dehors d'une intervention des pouvoirs publics.
> 
> Je n'aime pas cette époque et je souhaite à chacun de trouver sa route, ne pas pouvoir vivre de son métier c'est une honte.


Ah mais on n'a le droit de ne pas être abonné. Mais dans ce cas là, on ne donne pas des conseils à l'emporte pièce (ce que je ne crois pas t'avoir vu faire). Mais remarque, même en étant abonné, à moins d'être expert de la presse écrite spécialisée, on se tait.

Pour ton post, je suis d'accord, pour moi il va falloir une intervention publique mais je ne vois pas comment ça pourrait arriver puisque l'hyperconcentration des médias arrange pas mal de personnes.  ::sad::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Heu, j'espère que la fonctionnalité sera désactivable, car pour moi c'est plutôt rédhibitoire, même si là encore je comprends parfaitement que les usages changent (et que j'ai du mal à suivre/évoluer). Je sors d'une expérience douloureuse avec un mode renouvelable impossible à désactiver (bon c'était avec Kaspersky antivirus, rien à voir avec un quelconque abonnement presse).


Ce serait une option, les formules classiques continuant à être proposées.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

D'accord, merci à vous pour la précision.

----------


## Howii

Je tiens tout de même à préciser que les gens peuvent avoir un avis sur un sujet sans pour autant bosser dans le domaine en question. Sinon on peut fermer tous les topics sur les séries, films, oeuvres en général, et les magazines de critique. Après on juge de la pertinence de cet avis.

Le topic a été fait pour parler des 4 malheureux licenciements, mais aussi de la situation financière de CPC et c'est normal que des gens qui suivent le mag depuis longtemps veuillent donner leur avis. C'est dans la majorité des cas une retranscription de leur inquiétude et de leur attachement au mag', plus qu'une volonté de donner des leçons.

Quand aux commentaires du type "oh ben on se demande ce qu'ils font de leur vie", sous-entendu "surement rien", on rappelle qu'il y a 4 journalistes qui vont se retrouver au chômage et que ça ne présume en rien de leur compétence. Merci d'en faire de même pour les intervenants du topic.

----------


## Mydriaze

Il ne faut pas toujours voir le mal partout. Moi, ma spécialité, ce sont les sciences. Je suis une quiche en économie. Mais j'ai envie d'apporter mon soutien à l’équipe, en proposant des idées notamment. Ça ne vaut sans doute rien, mais qui sait ? En tout cas j’essaie de donner mon point de vue, mon ressenti, mes attentes. 
Depuis longtemps, gamin déjà, je partais à la librairie du village en vélo, et j'allais acheter Joystiq, et après Canardpc, et je n'ai pas changé mes habitudes. Aujourd'hui je suis abonné papier et web. Je ne vais quasiment jamais sur la version web, notamment parce que je reçois CPC après la version web, sans doute parce que l'on est mal desservi dans le coin (coin). Du coup ça me divulgâchait le plaisir de découvrir les articles. 

Concernant ma consommation, je me dis que si la version papier devait disparaitre, pourquoi ne pas prendre un abonnement web uniquement. Je crois que Gamekult a fait cela il y quelque temps déjà.Un abonnement premium, un joli forum, etc.

Ce qui m'inquiète c'est la profonde mutation qui s'est amorcée. Difficile de revenir en arrière, pour toutes les raisons qu'Yvan a évoquées. Mais je serai de la partie, pour soutenir, une nouvelle fois, votre projet, car il y en aura forcément un.

----------


## Manu71

> Il ne faut pas toujours voir le mal partout..


Ca n'est pas une question de vouloir faire le mal...ça ne vous est jamais arrivé de buter sur quelque chose, ne pas y arriver, et d'avoir des gens très bien intentionnés (sans ironie) qui n'arrêtent de vous prodiguer des conseils (dont certains auxquels vous avez déjà pensé mais que vous avez écarté de vous-mêmes) , de vous faire répéter sans cesses les mêmes choses ? Moi ça m'est déjà arrivé, et ça peut être fatiguant surtout si le moral n'est pas là.
Après, sur le topic d'un forum ça doit mieux se gérer qu'à l'oral...

----------


## Dazou

> Je dois dire que j'utilise de plus en plus le prélèvement mensuel dans divers abonnements, car désormais la plupart des acteurs envoient un email un mois avant le renouvellement pour prévenir, et c'est super cool et confort. On est loin des abominations de vente forcée à la Canal+.


Oui, oui et oui. 
Ne plus pouvoir m'abonner pour 6 mois, bah je ne peux pas suivre et je viens de ne pas reconduire mon abo pour la première fois depuis, pfou la la !  ::sad:: 
L'abo numérique ne me dit rien du tout. Et le pire est que les buralistes par chez moi n'ont pas CPC. 

Un abo au mois comme sur Gamekult, ça passerait crème.

----------


## tompalmer

Ou 3 mois voire 6 mois ce serait bien aussi, parce que l'abbo au mois devrait pas avoir de réduction

----------


## Vragh

Bonjour !

J'ai vu passer l'article dont il est question, et même si je n'ai jamais lu Canard PC, ça fait quelques temps que je vois passer certains articles que j'aimerai bien lire mais qui sont réservés aux abonnés...

Du coup je me tâte à franchir le pas, mais j'ai essayé de trouver un magazine dans une presse et ça semble compliqué, surtout vu qu'on est en fin de mois je suppose ?

Est-ce qu'il est possible, si j'achète un magazine en pdf d'avoir accès aux news du site pendant un mois ? Ou est-ce que l'achat du magazine et l'abonnement web sont deux choses différentes ?
J'aimerai vraiment me faire une idée de la qualité des articles avant de franchir le pas...

Merci d'avance, désolé si c'est un peu confus !

----------


## Flad

> Bonjour !
> 
> J'ai vu passer l'article dont il est question, et même si je n'ai jamais lu Canard PC, ça fait quelques temps que je vois passer certains articles que j'aimerai bien lire mais qui sont réservés aux abonnés...
> 
> Du coup je me tâte à franchir le pas, mais j'ai essayé de trouver un magazine dans une presse et ça semble compliqué, surtout vu qu'on est en fin de mois je suppose ?
> 
> Est-ce qu'il est possible, si j'achète un magazine en pdf d'avoir accès aux news du site pendant un mois ? Ou est-ce que l'achat du magazine et l'abonnement web sont deux choses différentes ?
> J'aimerai vraiment me faire une idée de la qualité des articles avant de franchir le pas...
> 
> Merci d'avance, désolé si c'est un peu confus !


Pour te faire une idée tu peux "chouiner" sur les articles qui t'attirent. Un généreux abonné te donnera un accès gratos aux dits articles.

----------


## FoxDy

::sad:: 

Je suis dégoûtée. C'est seulement maintenant que j'apprends la nouvelle, j'aurais aimé ne pas lire ça. Bon courage à tous. Grosse pensée à Ellen et Oni que je connais plus que les autres. Je les trouvais tous deux indispensables au Canard. Merde, et ne plus lire Ellen va me manquer. Je n'imagine même pas ne plus les voir à l'avenir, ne serait-ce que dans les futures vidéos.

Bon courage à toute l'équipe.

----------


## XWolverine

C'est moche  ::sad:: 
Comme d'autres qui se sont exprimés ici, lecteur de longue date, abonné pour soutenir le mag (toujours plaisants à lire, mais j'avoue que je ne lis plus tout et même de moins en moins de pages au fil des numéros), je continuerai à contribuer tant que vous garderez cette intégrité et ce sens de la déconne. Donc abo numérique pour le prochain renouvellement, si j'ai bien tout lu Freud ?
Faites ce qu'il faut pour survivre et tant pis pour le foie gras, je ferai probablement partie encore un peu des canards qui vous soutiennent.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@Colas
Hebdogiciel  ::lol:: 
Les deuxlignes, les illustrations de Carali  :;): 
C'etait du lourd aussi, ce mag.

----------


## Howii

Il est passé sur ce topic, le pot commun qui a été lancé ?

----------


## Z-4195

Merci à toi Ellen pour tous tes articles, que ce soient les tests, qui même si je n'aurais jamais joué à ces jeux parce que c'est pas ma tasse de thé, les décrivaient avec une passion qui donnait envie d'aller au bout du papier. De même pour les tests que tu as écrits de jeux qui n'étaient pas TA tasse de thé, et qui défendaient ou démontaient les jeux comme ils le méritaient.

Quant à Fishbone... quel monument de saine bêtise, ces apartés complètement stupides qui donnent envie de lire la page news hardware même si les sujets sont bateau, juste pour les figures de style. Loin de moi l'idée de te demander de bosser gratuitement, mais dans la mesure du possible, un retour sporadique me transporterait de joie  ::ninja:: 

Quant aux finances du magazine... bah je suis abonné numérique et je prends les numéros papier pour lire ce qui ne m'a pas attiré sur le site. Et je suis pas assez bon commercial pour "vendre" le magazine à d'autres, désolé...

J'ai confiance. Tout le monde encaisse avec la conjoncture, ça ne peut qu'aller mieux au fil du temps...

----------


## Mydriaze

@Oni et @Ellen, @Fishbone et @Sylvester Standalone: vous avez un plan B?

----------


## perenoel

Laisse les tranquille, ils n'ont sûrement pas envie de venir en discuter ici  ::ninja::

----------


## Firewall

Je ne vais pas pouvoir ajouter grand chose qui n'ait déjà été dit, je ne suis pas très doué pour ça de toute façon. Je garde juste l'espoir que dans un futur pas si lointain, Ellen, Oni, Jules et Fishbone retrouveront, peut-être, le chemin de la mare.
Je souhaite bonne chance à celle et ceux qui sont partis, et à ceux qui sont restés.
Avec tout mon soutien (actif)  :;):

----------


## colas

> @Oni et @Ellen, @Fishbone et @Sylvester Standalone: vous avez un plan B?


Ivan a dit que ils comptent faire un live-apréro-twitch le Jeudi 30 Juin à 20h si ma mémoire est bonne.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Bon, ok, je vais me réabonner, parce que je trouve votre travail toujours intéressant.

Je ne vous cache pas que si je ne l'ai pas fait depuis (je suis désabonné depuis mai), c'est parce que je n'aime pas (et ne m'intéresse pas) au virage numérique / youtubeur / twitcheur que vous avez pris.

Je suis vieux, sans doute, ça doit être pour ça, mais honnêtement, voir vos tronches, bah je m'en fous. Oui, désolé, vous êtes beau gosses, vous êtes surement avenants, mais vos émissions m'emmerdent. C'est pas à cause de vous, j'aime pas la télé, je regarde pas de séries (sauf The Wire), et je suis totalement imperméable à toute forme de starification de qui que ce soit.
Moi je veux lire sur du papier, je veux feuilleter un magazine, lire un pseudo en bas de page et me faire des films sur ce que peut être cette personne, et du coup, fatalement, voir que vos principaux problèmes touchent ce format-là, ben ça me touche sans doute plus que d'autres.

Donc, je vais me réabonner, et tant pis si je ne reçois qu'un magazine de 12 pages écrit sur du papier buvard.
Désolé, mais je continuerais de ne pas regarder vos émissions.

Deal ?

----------


## Praetor

> Ivan a dit que ils comptent faire un live-apréro-twitch le Jeudi 30 Juin à 20h si ma mémoire est bonne.


Oui, c'est dans le planning des streams.

----------


## pierrecastor

> Bon, ok, je vais me réabonner, parce que je trouve votre travail toujours intéressant.
> 
> Je ne vous cache pas que si je ne l'ai pas fait depuis (je suis désabonné depuis mai), c'est parce que je n'aime pas (et ne m'intéresse pas) au virage numérique / youtubeur / twitcheur que vous avez pris.
> 
> Je suis vieux, sans doute, ça doit être pour ça, mais honnêtement, voir vos tronches, bah je m'en fous. Oui, désolé, vous êtes beau gosses, vous êtes surement avenants, mais vos émissions m'emmerdent. C'est pas à cause de vous, j'aime pas la télé, je regarde pas de séries (sauf The Wire), et je suis totalement imperméable à toute forme de starification de qui que ce soit.
> Moi je veux lire sur du papier, je veux feuilleter un magazine, lire un pseudo en bas de page et me faire des films sur ce que peut être cette personne, et du coup, fatalement, voir que vos principaux problèmes touchent ce format-là, ben ça me touche sans doute plus que d'autres.
> 
> Donc, je vais me réabonner, et tant pis si je ne reçois qu'un magazine de 12 pages écrit sur du papier buvard.
> Désolé, mais je continuerais de ne pas regarder vos émissions.
> ...


J'avoue ne pas comprendre, j'ai l'impression de lire :

Je n'aime pas le nouveau contenu vidéo qui ne nécessite pas d'abonnement pour le voir, donc je me désabonne du contenu papier qui m’intéressait.


Sinon, très triste aussi de la nouvelle, des gros cœur cœur cœur à ceux qui partent, vous emporterez une partie de CPC avec vous.

----------


## Jul Marston

Le mec dit "je vais me réabonner" et toi tu comprends "je me,désabonne du contenu papier"... Tu as du mal à la comprenette ?

----------


## znokiss

Sinon, je me suis réabonné à la version numérique, mais j'ai encore accès à rien sur le site. C'est parce que l'abo démarre le 1er du mois suivant, c'est ça ?

----------


## Baalim

> Sinon, je me suis réabonné à la version numérique, mais j'ai encore accès à rien sur le site. C'est parce que l'abo démarre le 1er du mois suivant, c'est ça ?


J'ai eu ça l'autre fois. Tu as tenté la déconnexion, reconnexion au cas ou ?

----------


## Howii

> Bon, ok, je vais me réabonner, parce que je trouve votre travail toujours intéressant.
> 
> Je ne vous cache pas que si je ne l'ai pas fait depuis (je suis désabonné depuis mai), c'est parce que je n'aime pas (et ne m'intéresse pas) au virage numérique / youtubeur / twitcheur que vous avez pris.
> 
> Je suis vieux, sans doute, ça doit être pour ça, mais honnêtement, voir vos tronches, bah je m'en fous. Oui, désolé, vous êtes beau gosses, vous êtes surement avenants, mais vos émissions m'emmerdent. C'est pas à cause de vous, j'aime pas la télé, je regarde pas de séries (sauf The Wire), et je suis totalement imperméable à toute forme de starification de qui que ce soit.
> Moi je veux lire sur du papier, je veux feuilleter un magazine, lire un pseudo en bas de page et me faire des films sur ce que peut être cette personne, et du coup, fatalement, voir que vos principaux problèmes touchent ce format-là, ben ça me touche sans doute plus que d'autres.
> 
> Donc, je vais me réabonner, et tant pis si je ne reçois qu'un magazine de 12 pages écrit sur du papier buvard.
> Désolé, mais je continuerais de ne pas regarder vos émissions.
> ...


Pas compris pourquoi tu t'étais désabonné pour le coup. Avoir un abonnement ne te force pas à mater les émissions ou à consulter le site ...  ::ninja:: 

Ils avaient même augmenté le nombre de pages du mag !

----------


## znokiss

> J'ai eu ça l'autre fois. Tu as tenté la déconnexion, reconnexion au cas ou ?


Ah mais oui, merci  ::wub::

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Le mec dit "je vais me réabonner" et toi tu comprends "je me,désabonne du contenu papier"... Tu as du mal à la comprenette ?


Relax...
Faut admettre que la partie "virage numérique / youtubeur / twitcheur que vous avez pris" est un peu curieux. C'est pas comme si le mag papier avait fait un virage "ne parlons que de ca". Le contenu stream est complètement à part du mag, et ca a toujours été contextualiser comme ca "A part du magazine papier"

Donc dire que CPC a fait un virage "numérique / youtubeur / twitcheur que vous avez pris.", c'est curieux, ca sous-entend que les streams ont pris le pas sur le contenu du mag. Et j'entend déja le hurlement de Kahn Lusth au loin

----------


## Baalim

Sans prendre le pas, ça a forcément consommé des ressources qui auraient pu être utilisées ailleurs.

On est quelques-uns à avoir déjà reproché à cpc son virage twitch. Je me doute bien que c'est un peu la condition sine qua none pour essayer de rafraîchir et de rajeunir le lectorat mais en tant qu' ancien lecteur, je ne m'y retrouve pas non plus.

----------


## Howii

> Sans prendre le pas, ça a forcément consommé des ressources qui auraient pu être utilisées ailleurs.


Si vous ne vous intéressez qu'au mag, peu importe sur quoi les ressources seraient utilisées, ça ne vous conviendrait pas ...

Et encore une fois, nouvelle formule, plus de pages ... On peut pas dire qu'il y a eu une baisse de régime sur le contenu du mag, c'est plutôt l'inverse.

----------


## Ventilo

> Bon, ok, je vais me réabonner, parce que je trouve votre travail toujours intéressant.
> 
> Je ne vous cache pas que si je ne l'ai pas fait depuis (je suis désabonné depuis mai), c'est parce que je n'aime pas (et ne m'intéresse pas) au virage numérique / youtubeur / twitcheur que vous avez pris.
> 
> Je suis vieux, sans doute, ça doit être pour ça, mais honnêtement, voir vos tronches, bah je m'en fous. Oui, désolé, vous êtes beau gosses, vous êtes surement avenants, mais vos émissions m'emmerdent. C'est pas à cause de vous, j'aime pas la télé, je regarde pas de séries (sauf The Wire), et je suis totalement imperméable à toute forme de starification de qui que ce soit.
> Moi je veux lire sur du papier, je veux feuilleter un magazine, lire un pseudo en bas de page et me faire des films sur ce que peut être cette personne, et du coup, fatalement, voir que vos principaux problèmes touchent ce format-là, ben ça me touche sans doute plus que d'autres.
> 
> Donc, je vais me réabonner, et tant pis si je ne reçois qu'un magazine de 12 pages écrit sur du papier buvard.
> Désolé, mais je continuerais de ne pas regarder vos émissions.
> ...



Comme quoi ce n'est pas une question de génération, ce qui me donne envie d'acheter des jeux maintenant c'est de les voir jouer sur Twitch.

mon problème par rapport au magasine (j'avais écris un pavé mais il y avait tellement de sel que j'allais assécher la méditerrannée) c'est que seul un magasine de tests et de récits sur du jeu en ligne matinée de petits trucs m'intéresse, et qu'il n'y a presque plus de tests et que des dossiers. 
J'avoue également qu'a 1700 € la config du moment sans écran je préfère nettement ma ps5 et que cpc ne couvre pas le monde des consoles.

----------


## Sigma Primaris

> Sans prendre le pas, ça a forcément consommé des ressources qui auraient pu être utilisées ailleurs.
> 
> On est quelques-uns à avoir déjà reproché à cpc son virage twitch. Je me doute bien que c'est un peu la condition sine qua none pour essayer de rafraîchir et de rajeunir le lectorat mais en tant qu' ancien lecteur, je ne m'y retrouve pas non plus.


Mais qu'est-ce qu'on en sait ? On a pas les comptes de l'entreprise sous les yeux, pour ce que j'en sais, faire des émissions et des streams a très bien pu donner de la visibilité et des revenus en plus à Canard PC, donc tout benef pour les gens qui ne s’intéressent qu'au papier (qui par ailleurs n'a pas du tout perdu en qualité depuis le passage sur twitch, au contraire).

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Pas compris pourquoi tu t'étais désabonné pour le coup. Avoir un abonnement ne te force pas à mater les émissions ou à consulter le site ... 
> 
> Ils avaient même augmenté le nombre de pages du mag !


Je trouvais que le mag' pâtissait un peu de ce qu'ils faisaient à côté. Voir les rédacteurs passer leur temps sur les vidéos, ça en faisait forcément moins pour le mag', et du coup certains dossiers me paraissaient quand même moins travaillés et certains tests un peu mécaniques. La goutte d'eau ça a été celui sur le dessin animé Arkane, que j'ai trouvé un poil trop "annonce commerciale".

Bref du coup je ne voulais pas les suivre dans cette direction.

Mais je trouve l'équipe méritante malgré tout donc bon je vais me réabonner quand même. (même si Ellen faisait partie de mes signatures préférées...  ::'(:  ).




> Donc dire que CPC a fait un virage "numérique / youtubeur / twitcheur que vous avez pris.", c'est curieux, ca sous-entend que les streams ont pris le pas sur le contenu du mag. Et j'entend déja le hurlement de Kahn Lusth au loin


COmme dit au dessus, je trouve que oui, ça influence un peu sur la qualité. C'est peut-être complètement indépendant hein au final. J'en sais rien. Mais les tests d'ackboo me paraissent par exemple de plus en plus mécaniques. Et puis, il y a eu quelques réflexions en live qui m'ont déplu (au début j'ai regardé les émissions, pour arrêter assez vite), et maintenant que je connais la tête des rédacteurs ben... je sais pas je ne lis plus les tests de la même façon.

Je sais bien que c'est purement psychologique pour le coup et totalement personnel. Mais clairement pour moi les émissions ont eu une influence sur la façon dont je lisais le mag', et je le lisais avec de moins en moins de plaisir finalement (et les derniers je ne les ai même pas finis).

----------


## Baalim

> Mais qu'est-ce qu'on en sait ? On a pas les comptes de l'entreprise sous les yeux, pour ce que j'en sais, faire des émissions et des streams a très bien pu donner de la visibilité et des revenus en plus à Canard PC, donc tout benef pour les gens qui ne s’intéressent qu'au papier (qui par ailleurs n'a pas du tout perdu en qualité depuis le passage sur twitch, au contraire).


A un moment, y'a pas de miracle. Si tu payes les gens pour faire des sessions Twitch ou YT, tu ne les emploient par pour d'autres trucs qui pourraient être intéressants (dossiers, restrospectives etc.)

Je veux bien croire que le rayonnement des émissions serve à toucher un nouveau public et recruter de nouveaux lecteurs mais, comme toi, je n'ai pas accès aux données comptables et je n'en sais rien.

Là, on procède à 4 licenciements pour alléger les coûts de fonctionnement tout en maintenant (à priori) les émissions.

J'espère juste que c'est un bon calcul car je doute franchement que la version écrite en sortira grandie.

Soit dit en passant, je comprends parfaitement que ce genre de réflexion ne plaise pas des masses à l'équipe mais bon, après trois campagnes de financement participatif, j'imagine que nous sommes peut être fondés à émettre un avis.

----------


## tompalmer

A Baalim et FMP-thE_mAd, il est expliqué qu'ils ont réussi a diminuer la part des lecteurs papiers grâce au virage du numérique, si ils étaient dépendant du papier a 90 % comme avant, la situation serait bien pire

L'autre problème est qu'il faut aussi rajeunir le lectorat, il t'as pas échappé que les jeunes ne lisent plus du tout, et encore moins sur papier, donc CPC fait tout ce qu'il faut, le seul truc qu'on peut leur reprocher c'est de s'y être mis trop tard, mais la voie a suivre est désormais claire et toute tracée

----------


## Sifr

> L'autre problème est qu'il faut aussi rajeunir le lectorat, il t'as pas échappé que les jeunes ne lisent plus du tout, et encore moins sur papier, donc CPC fait tout ce qu'il faut, le seul truc qu'on peut leur reprocher c'est de s'y être mis trop tard, mais la voie a suivre est désormais claire et toute tracée


Ah c’est sûr que les jeunes ils risquent plus de lire quoique ce soit, à force de rester coller sur des vidéos débiles, ils flinguent leurs yeux et finissent myopes comme des taupes...
Donc les vidéos, une fois aveugles ils pourront oublier et se  juste se faire un peu de livres en braille.

Faut pas abandonner le papier, juste leur dire en fin de vidéo que le papier c’est pas qu’aux toilettes et que oui on peu avoir autant d’humour et de fun dans une feuille de choux que dans une bouillie de pixels.

----------


## Cheshire

Désolé pour ces tristes nouvelles et bon courage à toute la rédac', celles et ceux qui sont malheureusement contraints de quitter le navire et celles et ceux qui restent sur le bateau pendant la tempête.




> Puis fin 2021, une autre pénurie plus inattendue est apparue : celle du papier. Pendant la crise du Covid, la demande de carton s’est emballée (oui, je sais…), en partie à cause du boom de la vente par correspondance mais aussi sous la pression de l’industrie pharmaceutique, prête à payer très cher pour emballer ses précieux médicaments. Le carton et le papier se faisant concurrence sur la même matière première, dans une industrie dont les capacités de production étaient en retrait depuis des années, le résultat a été une première explosion des prix du papier de +30 % à +50 %.


 Surpris d'apprendre que l'industrie pharmaceutique a contribué à cette explosion des prix du papier/carton, les emballages de médicaments représentent une part si importante de la consommation ?

----------


## Howii

> Ah c’est sûr que les jeunes ils risquent plus de lire quoique ce soit, à force de rester coller sur des vidéos débiles, ils flinguent leurs yeux et finissent myopes comme des taupes...
> Donc les vidéos, une fois aveugles ils pourront oublier et se  juste se faire un peu de livres en braille.
> 
> Faut pas abandonner le papier, juste leur dire en fin de vidéo que le papier c’est pas qu’aux toilettes et que oui on peu avoir autant d’humour et de fun dans une feuille de choux que dans une bouillie de pixels.




Je pense pas que le problème soit à chercher du côté des "vilains jeunes qui ne lisent plus", étant donné le succès des mangas avec le pass culture. Faut plutôt chercher sur les habitudes de consommation pour de l'info JV, ainsi que le cout d'un abo (c'est pas donné quand t'es étudiant, encore plus compliqué quand t'es pas majeur).

De plus la promo du mag papier est assurée dès le début des émissions.

----------


## William Vaurien

Quand j'étais jeune je pouvais me permettre un canard pc pas trop cher de temps en temps. C'était l'époque un peu plus punk du journal avec son papier bas de gamme et son look passablement déglingué. Comme moi le canard c'est un peu embourgeoisé avec le temps: papier et couverture classe, mise en page soignée... Je ne peux pas lui en vouloir d'avoir mué, mais je ne sais pas si, étudiant, j'aurais acheté le mag aujourd'hui.

Pour plein de raisons je n'étais plus trop en phase avec le journal, je n'avais pas renouvelé mon abonnement suite à mon premier soutient via Kickstarter.
Je n'ai depuis plusieurs années que lu quelques numéros au hasard de vacances ou de déplacements, et comme certains je ne m'y retrouvais pas vraiment... (je suis sans doute devenu un vieux con). J'ai regardé aussi quelques vidéos, par curiosité, pour voir un peu la tête des testeurs qui n'étais que de vagues pseudos, et je dois avouer avoir vite décroché: encore une fois je suis un vieux con, je ne me retrouve pas dans des formats videos twitch, surtout quand les videos durent littéralement des plombes (j'ai déjà du mal à trouver un peu de temps pour jouer...)

Je n'ai pas de recette magique à donner à la rédaction: je pense qu'ils savent bien mieux que moi où ils veulent aller et par quels moyens, j'ai l'impression que c'est plus le contexte très particulier qui vient bousculer les plans de domination mondiale de CPC. J'espère que ce contexte va s'améliorer (pour CPC et tous les autres qui en souffre) et que le journal pourra continuer encore longtemps.

J'ai repris un abonnement par soutien, par nostalgie et par conviction que CPC est un journal essentiel dans l'univers des jeux (video et autres) même si je suis moins réceptif qu'avant à la formule actuelle.

Tout mon soutient (pour ce que ça vaut) aux journalistes qui vont devoir quitter l'aventure de cette manière.

----------


## canardgrincheux

Hello, il n'existe pas de GIE au niveau de la presse indépendante ? Aucune solution pour vous regrouper et faire baisser les coûts de production (ex jv le mag ils font comment ?). J'ai bien compris la problématique de l'achat du papier peut être  n'est ce pas possible en ce moment mais pour la suite.

Ivan a parlé des hors séries jeux de société qui fonctionnait très bien et que même en audience sur le site c'est ce qui voyait le plus finalement , n'est ce pas envisageable de le rendre mensuel ce n'est pas comme si ces derniers étaient de plus en plus nombreux à sortir tous les ans , perso je serais le premier à m'abonner n'étant plus vraiment joueur de JV par manque de temps et surtout d'envie.

Je me réabonnerais au site , si cela permet de vous aider un tant soit peu.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Du coup un généreux canard m'a offert l'abonnement mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter. Même avec mon ancien abonnement, changement de mdp toussa...

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Je pense que de toute manière l'idée que le stream "affaiblisse le papier" restera une perception, même si on démontre qu'elle est fausse.

 C'est vrai que les news aujourd'hui on les a instantanément et que les retours tombent très vite. Par contre je pense que les dossiers de fond ou les analyses d'oeuvres auront toujours du succès. Omake Books ou l'Ecureuil Noir publient pare exemple des livres sur des jeux spécifiques ou sur des consoles, des événements marquants du jeu vidéo,etc.  Même à l'heure d'Internet l'analyse de fond a sa place et elle ne périme pas. Récemment par exemple j'ai pris un livres sur Symphony of the Night. Un guide en profondeur, une analyse littéraire d'un jeu, des interviews,etc.

----------


## gros_bidule

Il y a des gens qui s'informent via de multiples canaux et/ou aussi chez la concurrence, clairement, mais il y a aussi ceux et celles qui se limitent au seul mag CPC (ou pour certains, l' "univers" CPC, cad leur mag/site/twitch/YT/discord/forum/twitter...), pour de diverses raisons.

A propos des streams, je ne sais pas pour vous, mais j'ai le sentiment que cela a créé du lien, de l'affect, et nous sommes un certain nombres à nous approprier le mag, un peu trop peut être, à tel point que l'on voit parfois des questions qui n'auraient jamais été posées il y a quelques années. Ca a du bon, mais il y a aussi quelques dérives (de notre part), et j'imagine que ça ne doit pas être fun à gérer tous les jours  :^_^:

----------


## Clydopathe

> 232 status "abonnés" pour 1010 sans statut
> Mais la métrique n'est pas fiable car certains ne font pas la demande pour passer "en vert"


C'est quoi cette action?

----------


## M.Rick75

> C'est quoi cette action?


Il faut envoyer un message à abobot et après on peut renseigner ses infos d'abonnés. Je sais plus comment ça se fait exactement mais les modos discord pourront te renseigner.

----------


## rotoclap

> Sans prendre le pas, ça a forcément consommé des ressources qui auraient pu être utilisées ailleurs.
> 
> On est quelques-uns à avoir déjà reproché à cpc son virage twitch. Je me doute bien que c'est un peu la condition sine qua none pour essayer de rafraîchir et de rajeunir le lectorat mais en tant qu' ancien lecteur, je ne m'y retrouve pas non plus.


Eh bien moi je suis ravi que CPC fasse du contenu Twitch parce que ça me permet d'écouter en replay les émissions que j'ai pas pu suivre en live par petit bout, tranquillement, dans la voiture quand je vais au travail. Et de toute façon, je vois pas en quoi ça a pris le pas sur des ressources qui auraient pu être utilisées ailleurs alors que ce qui met CPC dans le rouge, c'est l'augmentration brusque du papier. A moins que CPC mette en place sa propre filière (forêt durable + scierie + usine de papier), je vois pas comment ça pourraient être possible  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour !
> 
> J'ai vu passer l'article dont il est question, et même si je n'ai jamais lu Canard PC, ça fait quelques temps que je vois passer certains articles que j'aimerai bien lire mais qui sont réservés aux abonnés...
> 
> Du coup je me tâte à franchir le pas, mais j'ai essayé de trouver un magazine dans une presse et ça semble compliqué, surtout vu qu'on est en fin de mois je suppose ?
> 
> Est-ce qu'il est possible, si j'achète un magazine en pdf d'avoir accès aux news du site pendant un mois ? Ou est-ce que l'achat du magazine et l'abonnement web sont deux choses différentes ?
> J'aimerai vraiment me faire une idée de la qualité des articles avant de franchir le pas...
> 
> Merci d'avance, désolé si c'est un peu confus !


Bonjour,
Découvrir le magazine en achetant un exemplaire numérique à consulter sur le kiosque web ou sur son mobile, c'est possible et peu coûteux: https://www.canardpc.com/kiosque

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sinon, je me suis réabonné à la version numérique, mais j'ai encore accès à rien sur le site. C'est parce que l'abo démarre le 1er du mois suivant, c'est ça ?


Non, le démarrage est immédiat pour le numérique. Une déconnexion/reconnexion, un refresh ou une désintégration de cookie devrait régler votre problème.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sans prendre le pas, ça a forcément consommé des ressources qui auraient pu être utilisées ailleurs.
> On est quelques-uns à avoir déjà reproché à cpc son virage twitch. Je me doute bien que c'est un peu la condition sine qua none pour essayer de rafraîchir et de rajeunir le lectorat mais en tant qu' ancien lecteur, je ne m'y retrouve pas non plus.


Bonjour, non en fait, la rédaction était passée de 4 à 6 permanents (avec les recrutement de Noël Malware + Ellen Replay) justement pour encaisser et permettre le surcroit de production à la fois web et vidéo (avec en prime le recrutement préalable de Sylvester Standalone pour cela).
Donc les différentes commentaires liant l'activité vidéo avec une baisse de contenu pour le magazine/site n'ont pas de base factuelle.

----------


## Tiefern

Je ne suis plus abonné depuis février et les derniers mois de mon abonnement, seuls les articles d’Ellen Replay et Noël Malware m’intéressaient alors même que nous n’avons pas les mêmes goûts (je suis plus proche des goûts d’Ackboo). En tant que lecteur je trouvais leurs articles toujours intéressants.

Au revoir Ellen et merci pour la qualité de tes textes. Ton départ, c’est 50% de mon intérêt pour CPC qui se fait la belle.
Je te souhaite le meilleur et notamment de vite rebondir.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Soit dit en passant, je comprends parfaitement que ce genre de réflexion ne plaise pas des masses à l'équipe mais bon, après trois campagnes de financement participatif, j'imagine que nous sommes peut être fondés à émettre un avis.


On est toujours très heureux du soutien qu'on reçoit lors de nos campagnes, et nous savons que beaucoup d'entre vous le font par générosité pour soutenir nos projets, mais il y a une tendance à les utiliser par certains comme argument "vous nous avez demandé trois fois de vous sauver" qui est parfois abusive.
Sur les trois campagnes de financement participatif, une seule concernait un appel au sauvetage de Canard PC, celle de 2018 suite à la crise de Presstalis qui nous avait prise par surprise (et c'est celle qui totalise le montant le moins élevé). Pour les autres, il n'est nulle question de sauvetage.
- 2016 sur Kickstarter il s'agit de financer la création du site payant avec le contenu de Canard PC, sous la forme d'une pré-vente d'abonnements, pas d'un appel à la charité;
- "Sauvez Canard PC", là c'est explicite. Mais même là, nous mettions des abonnements en vente.
- "Révolution Canard PC" là encore, il s'agit d'une campagne de ventes et pré-ventes d'abonnement avec réduction.

A comparer avec les campagnes annuels de dons purs (en partie défiscalisés) que peuvent mettre en place les médias généralistes qui en ont le droit (Arrêt sur images, Mediapart, Les Jours, Streetpress, basta mag, etc.), et qui font désormais partie intégrante de leur modèle économique, sans que pour autant leurs lecteurs se sentent autorisés à leur donner des conseils de gestion d'entreprise...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quand j'étais jeune je pouvais me permettre un canard pc pas trop cher de temps en temps. C'était l'époque un peu plus punk du journal avec son papier bas de gamme et son look passablement déglingué. Comme moi le canard c'est un peu embourgeoisé avec le temps: papier et couverture classe, mise en page soignée... Je ne peux pas lui en vouloir d'avoir mué, mais je ne sais pas si, étudiant, j'aurais acheté le mag aujourd'hui.


Oui, Le magazine s'est embourgeoisé, bien sûr. Il a suivi en cela l'évolution du lectorat: les nouvelles générations ont quitté le papier pour le web, puis le web pour la vidéo. Donc ceux qui sont restés attachés au papier, ceux qui fréquentent les marchands de journaux, les seuls qui restent susceptibles de découvrir Canard PC par hasard, sont mécaniquement plus âgés, avec un meilleur pouvoir d'achat, et on a essayé au fur et à mesure de leur proposer un magazine de plus en plus agréable, loin des 32 pages en papier journal pour 1,90€ des débuts. Tout en évoluant pour chercher des moyens par ailleurs de continuer d'apparaitre dans le radar des autres.
J'ai la faiblesse de penser que c'est en partie grâce à cela que Canard PC attend de fêter ses 20 ans là où tant d'autres, soutenus par de plus grosses boites, ont disparu.




> J'ai repris un abonnement par soutien, par nostalgie et par conviction que CPC est un journal essentiel dans l'univers des jeux (video et autres) même si je suis moins réceptif qu'avant à la formule actuelle.
> Tout mon soutient (pour ce que ça vaut) aux journalistes qui vont devoir quitter l'aventure de cette manière.


Merci beaucoup.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du coup un généreux canard m'a offert l'abonnement mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter. Même avec mon ancien abonnement, changement de mdp toussa...


abonnement @ canardpc.com pour expliquer votre soucis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Eh bien moi je suis ravi que CPC fasse du contenu Twitch parce que ça me permet d'écouter en replay les émissions que j'ai pas pu suivre en live par petit bout, tranquillement, dans la voiture quand je vais au travail. Et de toute façon, je vois pas en quoi ça a pris le pas sur des ressources qui auraient pu être utilisées ailleurs alors que ce qui met CPC dans le rouge, c'est l'augmentration brusque du papier. A moins que CPC mette en place sa propre filière (forêt durable + scierie + usine de papier), je vois pas comment ça pourraient être possible


 :;):

----------


## tompalmer

Je crois que la première fois que j'ai acheté le mag' ... ca devait être pour supporter une heure de Colle au lycée. 

De mémoire c'était Fallout New Vegas en couv  ::P:  J'avais adore, et j'ai attendu d'avoir un peu de sous pour m'abonner, ce que j'aurais pas fait sans le forum et sa communauté je pense.

La honnêtement j'attends de pied ferme des abonnements 3/6 mois pour me mettre au numérique (je chouine pour me donner un avis et vu que j'ai jamais assez de chouinage je pense que c'est le signe que y'a suffisamment d'articles cool pour y aller)

Et pour ce qui est des emissions : 

- Je donnerais volontier mon Twitch prime si on m'explique comment lier le compte Amazon au compte Twitch, un petit mp derait bienvenu de la part d'un canard
- J'espere plus de videos sur des formats courts et travailles sur le modele ecran large
- J'ai aucun probleme avec ce qui sort du jeu video, je ris jamais tant que quand Ackboo nous parle de sa passion pour le cafe lyophilisé, mais si ca enerve des gens* pourquoi pas faire une sorte de chaine secondaire qui peut parler cinema, series ou autre ?*

En passant il suffit de voir les topics qui sont les plus apprécies sur le forum pour voir ce qui intéresse les canards et se donner des idées d'émissions

----------


## Praetor

> - Je donnerais volontier mon Twitch prime si on m'explique comment lier le compte Amazon au compte Twitch, un petit mp derait bienvenu de la part d'un canard


C'est directement dans Twitch. Quand tu regardes la chaîne CPC, tu cliques pour t'abonner, il y a une option pour s'abonner avec Prime (tout en bas il me semble), et là tu entres les coordonnées de ton compte Amazon (Twitch appartient à Amazon, tu ne files pas tes identifiants à un tiers).

----------


## canardgrincheux

non il faut passer par Prime gaming :




> Pour associer vos comptes Amazon et Twitch, accédez à Prime Gaming et effectuez l'une des opérations suivantes :
> 
> Si vous êtes déjà membre Prime :
> Sélectionnez Connecter votre compte Twitch.
> Connectez-vous à votre compte Amazon.
> Connectez-vous à votre compte Twitch et sélectionnez Confirmer.


et après dans twitch pour se réabonner il faut obligatoirement passer par le site et non l'appli sur téléphone celle-ci n'apparait pas , dans le réabo il y a une vieille case a coché quand tu fais abonnement, c'est devenu un peu la plaie .

----------


## tompalmer

Tout s'explique, je viens de le faire

----------


## Praetor

> non il faut passer par Prime gaming :


Ah oui c'est tout une usine à gaz. J'ai confondu avec le renouvellement.

----------


## alain

Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'avoir un abonnement de soutien "papier+numérique"? Je sais que c'est mieux de prendre l'abo 100% numérique, rapport au prix du papier, tout ça... mais moi je vous lis au chiotte! Et j'aime bien le papier.

Je suis tout à fait prêt à payer "plus plus" pour vous soutenir, mais si j'ai pas la grille de mot croisés pendant mon popo, je ne vais pas m'en remettre.

----------


## tompalmer

Au pire tu imprime le magazine a partir du PDF, deux agrafes et hop  ::ninja::

----------


## Norochj

> Bonjour,
> Découvrir le magazine en achetant un exemplaire numérique à consulter sur le kiosque web ou sur son mobile, c'est possible et peu coûteux: https://www.canardpc.com/kiosque
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Non, le démarrage est immédiat pour le numérique. Une déconnexion/reconnexion, un refresh ou une désintégration de cookie devrait régler votre problème.
> 
> ...


Pas de baisse de contenu pour le magazine mais  une allocation de ressources (ici financière) pour la production vidéo/Twitch plutôt que le magazine papier.
Est-ce bien, mal ou cela ne nous regarde pas  mais c'était plutôt ça je pense l'objet des commentaires plus haut sur la réserve concernant Twitch.

----------


## Molina

> C'est directement dans Twitch. Quand tu regardes la chaîne CPC, tu cliques pour t'abonner, il y a une option pour s'abonner avec Prime (tout en bas il me semble), et là tu entres les coordonnées de ton compte Amazon (Twitch appartient à Amazon, tu ne files pas tes identifiants à un tiers).


D'ailleurs bon à savoir, le premier mois de votre abonnement prime, vous ne pouvez pas l'affilier à une chaîne twitch. Je me suis fait avoir une fois comme ça.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Au pire tu imprime le magazine a partir du PDF, deux agrafes et hop


C'est ce que j'ai fait pendant le confinement, avec le numéro qui était sorti en PDF uniquement… J'y tenais, à mon exemplaire papier !

----------


## MonsieurVincent

Ayant (re)découvert canardpc à la seconde émission, et m'étant du coup abonné avec le ulule de l'an dernier (abonnement dont j'avais décidé la reconduite avant cette triste annonce), le tournant youtube ne me paraît pas avoir été une mauvaise idée, maintenant combien sont dans mon cas, je ne sais pas  ::blink:: 

Par ailleurs, plutôt que d'augmenter les prix d'abonnement, il me paraît davantage viable sur le long terme d'élargir la base d'abonnés sur les mêmes tarifs.

Déçu d'apprendre tous ces départs, tout en espérant leur retour chez CPC, je leur souhaite bon courage et bonne continuation ; je vais peut-être me remettre à écouter silence on joue pour Ellen, même si j'ai du mal avec erwan cario

----------


## Sonia

> Les Valseuses ?


Bonjour Tandhruil... et c'eeest gaagnééééé
Bravo !  ::wub:: 

(Ok j'ai un peu adapté la phrase originale pour l'adapter au contexte, qui était : "Vous allez pas me laisser seule avec ce type ?!")

(Bien entendu, j'encourage tous nos lecteurs à regarder le film, ou au moins cette séquence/réplique culte (parmi d'autres), située à 10 minutes du début environ et suivie d'une autre réplique impayable, ha ha)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Aucune idée de la réplique, par contre je veux bien offrir l'abonnement numérique à celui qui trouve



Bonjour Narm, merci à toi ! Je crois que Tandhruil a bien mérité son abonnement  :Eclope:

----------


## Narm

> Bonjour Tandhruil... et c'eeest gaagnééééé
> Bravo ! 
> 
> (Ok j'ai un peu adapté la phrase originale pour l'adapter au contexte, qui était : "Vous allez pas me laisser seule avec ce type ?!")
> 
> (Bien entendu, j'encourage tous nos lecteurs à regarder le film, ou au moins cette séquence/réplique culte (parmi d'autres), située à 10 minutes du début environ et suivie d'une autre réplique impayable, ha ha)
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> ...


Avec plaisir si ça aide mon canard préféré  :;): 
Tandhruil vient en mp me donner ton adresse mail qu'on mette ça en place !

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'avoir un abonnement de soutien "papier+numérique"? Je sais que c'est mieux de prendre l'abo 100% numérique, rapport au prix du papier, tout ça... mais moi je vous lis au chiotte! Et j'aime bien le papier.


Quand tu prends l'abonnement papier tu as les deux.
J'aime mieux le papier aussi, je regarde jamais le site, mais j'y étais abonné j'en suis sur.




> Pas de baisse de contenu pour le magazine mais  une allocation de ressources (ici financière) pour la production vidéo/Twitch plutôt que le magazine papier.
> Est-ce bien, mal ou cela ne nous regarde pas  mais c'était plutôt ça je pense l'objet des commentaires plus haut sur la réserve concernant Twitch.


Voilà.

Au passage je rajoute l'aspect psychologique pour moi "d'entendre" les rédacteurs quand je lis leur test ; et ça me saoule à force (par exemple Malware et son "CD Proyect" ; je n pouvais pas m'empêcher d'y penser à chaque fois que je le lisais, ça me gonflait  ::):  ).
Je n'aurais pas dû regarder les émissions au début  ::):

----------


## Sig le Troll

> Eh bien moi je suis ravi que CPC fasse du contenu Twitch parce que ça me permet d'écouter en replay les émissions que j'ai pas pu suivre en live par petit bout, tranquillement, dans la voiture quand je vais au travail. Et de toute façon, je vois pas en quoi ça a pris le pas sur des ressources qui auraient pu être utilisées ailleurs alors que ce qui met CPC dans le rouge, c'est l'augmentration brusque du papier. A moins que CPC mette en place sa propre filière (forêt durable + scierie + usine de papier), je vois pas comment ça pourraient être possible


Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de dire que je fais la même chose, mais généralement quand je cuisine.

Maintenant, je suis à ma cinquième syncope en entendant les membres de la rédaction parler de leur régime alimentaire et de leurs facultés culinaires.  :^_^:   ::ninja::

----------


## tompalmer

> A moins que CPC mette en place sa propre filière (forêt durable + scierie + usine de papier), je vois pas comment ça pourraient être possible


Il serait peut etre temps de mettre a profit les qualites de gestionnaire d'ackboo  ::trollface::

----------


## William Vaurien

oui et après il y a le volet distribution du journal avec gestion de la flotte de livraison, du 33 tonnes au triporteur !

Il sort quand ce 4X CanardPC  ?

----------


## Sonia

> Avec plaisir si ça aide mon canard préféré 
> Tandhruil vient en mp me donner ton adresse mail qu'on mette ça en place !


C'est super sympa, merci

----------


## Swife

Juste un petit message noyé dans la masse pour souhaiter tout le bon que méritent ceux qui sont injustement touchés par cette crise.
Ellen Replay en particulier que j'aime beaucoup lire, et qui ouvre des sujets parfois étranges mais si souvent passionnants !

Je suis et compte fortement rester abonné, et je croise les doigts et tout le reste pour que le navire CPC traverse la tempête.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Au pire tu imprime le magazine a partir du PDF, deux agrafes et hop


Ah ! Tu me fais penser que je n'ai jamais essayé le pdf, ça pourrait me suffire, je l'avais oublié.

----------


## vectra

Je découvre la situation sur le tard suite au signalement d'autres canards... purée  ::sad:: 

Pour pas mal de raisons déjà évoquées -GPUs trop chers, etc-  j'ai eu tendance à arrêter certains achats papier ces derniers mois.

Je vais rectifier et m'abonner directement à la formule numérique. Hors de question de voir fermer CPC: c'est déjà assez dur de voir partir 4 têtes, même si les épreuves font visiblement partie de la vie "normale" de CPC depuis sa création. 

Je n'ai rien contre remettre la main au panier pour aider CPC, sans autre contrepartie que de parvenir à poster d'autres trolls sur le fofo et surtout de pouvoir encore lire des trucs drôles dans la presse. C'est devenu un privilège, visiblement  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Heu non, clairement il va y avoir moins de pages et moins de contenus dans les prochains numéros (la partie Hardware qui grosso modo saute : plus de news, plus de tour du perif, etc). si je me souviens bien ce que dit Ivan dans sa vidéo.


Putain mais non!!!  :Cell: 
C'est presque ce que je préferais  ::sad:: 
Perso je tends à m'intéresser un pey plus aux évolutions hard / industrie qu'aux jeux; pour moi c'était un bon moyen de me tenir au courant à peu d'efforts. 


Je vois que certains ici ont des critiques à émettre sur le magazine, et certaines semblent faire état de raisons fondées de moins acheter CPC. Je trouve que ce thread n'est pas un cahier de doléances, mais pour autant il pourrait être utile d'écouter et de comprendre les critiques et attentes du lectorat existant et potentiel. 
Mais il y a certainement un temps pour tout, et pour le moment, ben... courage à tous. Et tenez bon  :Emo:

----------


## Getz

> Putain mais non!!! 
> C'est presque ce que je préferais 
> Perso je tends à m'intéresser plus aux évolutions hard / industrie qu'aux jeux; pour moi c'était un bon moyen de me tenir au courant à peu d'efforts.


Ben achète CPC Hardware alors, où est le souci ?  
C'est un bon choix de laisser tomber les pages hardware dans CPC je pense, car via l'abonnement on a en plus accès aux articles Hardware sur le site.

----------


## vectra

C'est pas un mensuel (et je l'achète également). Je viens de feuilleter viteuf' un numéro récent: je n'ai rien vu de tel que les brèves du 'tour du périph'. Et je trouverais dommage de les voir isolées du magazine JV, même si ça serait moins pire que de ne plus les trouver du tout.

Les JV sont une industrie: ce sont les avancées hardware, leur implantation, et la reconfiguration de l'industrie du développement JV qui définissent ce à quoi on peut jouer, au moins sur le plan technique.
Et c'est un _game_ tout aussi intéressant, même pour ceux qui ne jouent plus.

----------


## Cmos

> Je trouve que ce thread n'est pas un cahier de doléances, mais pour autant *il pourrait être utile d'écouter et de comprendre les critiques et attentes du lectorat existant et potentiel*.


CPC :

----------


## Lowren

Je suis la seule ici à avoir à peine 30 ans, et à éviter tous les réseaux sociaux, twitch et tous ces machins de jeunes en fait ?  ::ninja:: 
Mais cela dit la tendance se vérifie de mon côté, car j'ai fait découvrir CPC à mon compagnon qui a 26 ans, maintenant il est abo papier mais il regarde régulièrement les émissions. Moi ça me dépasse (pour les émissions, car je lis toujours votre mag avec plaisir), mais j'ai fait un heureux. Il s'est abonné après avoir regardé Twitch, donc c'est que la stratégie marche.

Sinon j'ai vu que vous avez mis en place des promos sur la boutique de goodies. Je le dis ici, si ça peut inciter des gens à acheter. Perso votre magnifique collection de pins trop swag m'a fait craquer.

----------


## Getz

> Je suis la seule ici à avoir à peine 30 ans.


Tu peux arrêter ta phrase ici  ::ninja::

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> CPC : 
> https://i.giphy.com/media/Q7ozWVYCR0nyW2rvPW/200w.webp


Rappel utile : Ivan a dit qu'ils prévoyaient une enquête auprès du lectorat de CPC (même si j'ai bien compris que ta critique était en rapport aux commentaires des canards de ce sujet)

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Sinon une idée qui me passais en tête: si le papier est trop cher... faites comme je faisais au lycée quand j'avais pas assez de copies doubles pour ma dissertation:
- écrire tout petit
- réduire les marges
- réduire la place pour les screenshots
D'ailleurs, vous qui avez des ordinateurs et pas des stylos plume à pointe méga large, vous pouvez même faire une impression a 2 pages sur une.

(Attendez juste que M. Chat soit en vacances pour faire tout ca)

----------


## Cmos

> (même si j'ai bien compris que ta critique était en rapport aux commentaires des canards de ce sujet)


Non

----------


## princeofsky

Pour ceux qui ne l'auraient jamais vu, j'en profite pour repartager la vidéo du let's play de XIII (le remake) de Sylvester Standalone, qui m'avait fait beaucoup trop rire :


Une pensée aussi pour Ellen, Oni et Fishbone, vous allez nous manquer. Beaucoup.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Non


J'ai cru comprendre que ton message laissait entendre que CPC n'avait cure des suggestions des canards, me serais-je fourvoyé ?  ::w00t::

----------


## vectra

Peut-être que CPC n'a que faire des suggestions pas spécialement bienveillantes de parfaits anonymes ou de multis.
Genre, je vais pas questionner un clodo dans la rue sur mes prochains choix de carrière  :;):

----------


## Titouin

Pas grand chose de neuf avec mon commentaire, mais je souhaite aussi le meilleur pour Canard PC et Ellen, Oni, Sylvester et Fishbone qui vont tous me manquer.

Pour avoir 25 ans, j’ai découvert le magasine l’an dernier avec mon grand-frère qui me faisait passer les magasines quand il les avait terminés. Comme je bouquine beaucoup, j’ai rapidement aimé les articles, même si j’achète très rarement les jeux vidéo derrière. J’ai aussi décidé de passer à l’abonnement numérique suite à ça et j’essaie de passer le message aux potes. Ce qui a surtout tendance à bloquer, c’est que ça n’est pas connu (le plus souvent, ils se renseignent sur Twitch ou Youtube, même jeuxvideos.com est délaissé) et l’abonnement numérique exclusivement annuel  (étant dans un cercle social d’étudiants/jeunes salariés, il y a d’autres priorités). Quant au papier… C’est surtout un manque de place chez moi, bien que le prix pique aussi un peu. 

Voilà c’est tout.

----------


## Charal

> Peut-être que CPC n'a que faire des suggestions pas spécialement bienveillantes de parfaits anonymes ou de multis.
> Genre, je vais pas questionner un clodo dans la rue sur mes prochains choix de carrière


Salut,

Le sujet est moins binaire que ce que tu en pense à mon avis. 
Si CPC faisait tout parfaitement la situation ne serait pas celle présentée aujourd’hui, ça me paraît utile d’écouter les retours critiques sur le mag sans dédains, en particuliers des personnes qui s’en sont éloignées. 

Le problème de CPC est toujours le même: pas assez de vente papier. Donc pour moi les retours les plus utiles à faire sont d’expliquer pourquoi on n’achète plus le mag papier, à la rédaction après de prendre en compte ou pas, ils sont d’ailleurs les seuls décisionnaires à la fin de tout ce que fait le mag, pour leur grand malheur je dirais parce que ça doit pas être facile. 

Pour ma part, longtemps abonné et depuis longtemps plus lecteur du tout de CPC, en voici les raisons. 

- Une toute bête pour laquelle la rédaction ne peut rien faire: je n’ai plus la place pour des magazines, et inconcevable pour moi de jeter les vieux exemplaires, même si je ne le relierais sûrement jamais. Et comme je suis un vieux con, j’ai du mal à lire un mag en format numérique. 

- Le ton du magazine qui a l’époque où j’ai arrêté de lire me semblait partir pour être le mediapart arty du jeux vidéo, qui ne correspondait pas du tout a ce que j’attends d’un média sur les jeux vidéo: des long dossiers à charge sur l’industrie qui moi ne m’intéressent pas, des tests au rabais sur les grosses productions avec un dédain assumé pour les joueurs qui les apprécient. 

- l’arrêt de la couverture des jeux console, je joue autant sur PC et console j’ai trouvé ça dommage. 

J’espère en tout cas que le mag arrivera à surmonter cette mauvaise passe, et souhaite le meilleurs pour les collaborateurs qui ont été remerciés.

----------


## Sigma Primaris

> Si CPC faisait tout parfaitement la situation ne serait pas celle présentée aujourd’hui


Tu veux dire si Yvan avait une boule de cristal pour prévenir des problèmes géopolitiques et de leurs conséquences ?




> ça me paraît utile d’écouter les retours critiques sur le mag sans dédains, en particuliers des personnes qui s’en sont éloignées.


T'es certain de ça ? Qu'est ce qui te fait dire que la meilleure idée, d'un point de vue commercial, c'est de s'attarder sur les gens qui ont délaissé le mag ? T'as des chiffres comme quoi ils sont particulièrement nombreux ?




> Le problème de CPC est toujours le même: pas assez de vente papier.


Actuellement c'est pas du tout le principal problème. Et c'est évident que le format du magasine papier en tant que tel est quelque chose de difficile a assumer, parce que c'est loin d'être un pari sur l'avenir, mais c'est un choix tout à fait respectable de CPC.

Enfin voilà, désolé, mais j'ai juste l'impression que tu n'as pas vraiment écouté les explications d'Yvan et que tu projettes tes regrets et tes espoirs vis à vis de CPC sur la situation, alors que ça n'a à-priori rien à voir. 

D'autant que, franchement, concernant tes points sur le contenu, faut quand même se souvenir que t'as des êtres humains derrière le magasine, et qu'ils ont peut-être le droit d'orienter le mag comme ils veulent en fonction de ce qui les passionne, ce qui leur semble pertinent voire important et ce sur quoi ils ont juste envie de travailler.

----------


## Howii

> D'autant que, franchement, concernant tes points sur le contenu, faut quand même se souvenir que t'as des êtres humains derrière le magasine, et qu'ils ont peut-être le droit d'orienter le mag comme ils veulent en fonction de ce qui les passionne, ce qui leur semble pertinent voire important et ce sur quoi ils ont juste envie de travailler.


Ceci !

Je trouve en plus qu'on est bien loin d'un "mediapart arty du JV". Les dossiers enquêtes sur les travers de l'industrie ne sont pas si fréquents, et même s'ils ne t'intéressent pas, c'est super important qu'un média JV puisse en parler quand il faut.

Puis des tests de jeux console y'en a toujours, c'est juste qu'ils ne sont plus dans un encart spécifique. Tiens combo de test de jeu console + grosse production sans dédain pour les joueurs qui aiment ça : God of War. Mais j'peux t'en citer plein d'autres.

----------


## Ruvon

> Actuellement c'est pas du tout le principal problème.


Merci de le rappeler, ça doit être pénible pour Ivan de faire des pavés qui expliquent la situation pour qu'on lui réponde : nan mais en fait le problème c'est que vous vendez plus assez parce que les lecteurs s'en vont et voilà pourquoi.

----------


## Shurin

Vous enflammez pas non plus, quand on vend un produit/service, il est très très important de savoir pourquoi certains n'en veulent plus. Tout n'est pas pertinent ou utile pour CPC, mais ça reste une information à connaitre.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) des tests au rabais sur les grosses productions avec un dédain assumé pour les joueurs qui les apprécient. (...)
> - l’arrêt de la couverture des jeux console, je joue autant sur PC et console j’ai trouvé ça dommage.


Alors on a pas du lire le même mag car justement, ça a toujours été une spécificité de Canard PC de ne pas mettre sur un piédestal les gros jeux mainstreams. Des jeux qui ont dans d'autres médias une énorme couverture (Call of Duty, Fifa, Assassin's Creed, etc). Je n'ai jamais vu de changement de ligne éditoriale sur ce point (malgré les différentes périodes et rédacteurs qu'il y a eu).

Pour les jeux consoles, il y a surement un peu moins de tests console que la période Netsabes/Pipomantis mais il y en a toujours. Dans chaque mag. Ce n'est pas une couverture exhaustive (ça ne l'est pas non plus sur PC) mais c'est faux de dire qu'il n'y en a pas/plus (perso, l'équilibre actuel me va très bien).

----------


## vectra

Le dédain dont on peut parler de ma part vient d'une série de posteurs bien identifiés, et ce même après qu'on ait tenté de rappeler une chose simple: c'est pas l'endroit pour faire étalage de vos critiques.

On vous explique que 4 rédacteurs vont pointer à PE et que le magazine doit se réinventer pour ne pas disparaitre: je ne comprends pas la chronologie et la teneur de vos interventions. Il y a quelque chose qui tient de la décence et qui semble manquer.

Il a été rappelé que des enquêtes de satisfaction doivent avoir lieu pour laisser aux gens le soin de donner leur avis. Au pire, on pourrait faire un topic ailleurs, si on était suffisamment malpolis. Dans tous les cas, n'oubliez pas que votre avis n'appartient qu'à vous, et que nul n'est tenu de le partager. Aimer un exemplaire de CPC ne fera pas de vous un arbitre de "l'esprit CPC": on a tous un avis différent, le mien est à peu près à l'opposé total de ceux que j'ai lus récemment, et ce n'est toujours pas l'endroit pour en parler.

----------


## pierrecastor

> Le dédain dont on peut parler de ma part vient d'une série de posteurs bien identifiés, et ce même après qu'on ait tenté de rappeler une chose simple: *c'est pas l'endroit pour faire étalage de vos critiques.*
> 
> On vous explique que 4 rédacteurs vont pointer à PE et que le magazine doit se réinventer pour ne pas disparaitre: je ne comprends pas la chronologie et la teneur de vos interventions. Il y a quelque chose qui tient de la décence et qui semble manquer.
> 
> Il a été rappelé que des enquêtes de satisfaction doivent avoir lieu pour laisser aux gens le soin de donner leur avis. Au pire, on pourrait faire un topic ailleurs, si on était suffisamment malpolis. Dans tous les cas, n'oubliez pas que votre avis n'appartient qu'à vous, et que nul n'est tenu de le partager. Aimer un exemplaire de CPC ne fera pas de vous un arbitre de "l'esprit CPC": on a tous un avis différent, le mien est à peu près à l'opposé total de ceux que j'ai lus récemment, et ce n'est toujours pas l'endroit pour en parler.


Ceci ^

----------


## Jul Marston

> On vous explique que 4 rédacteurs vont pointer à PE


C'est sûr ça ? Par exemple, Fishbone était un employé et n'a rien d'autre à côté ? Ses quatre pages mensuelles étaient sa principale source de revenus ?Avant de demander aux autres de se taire parce qu'ils ne savent pas de quoi ils parlent, faudrait voir à balayer devant sa porte

----------


## Charal

Merci à ceux qui ont réagis à mon message. 

Encore heureux que la rédaction fait ce qu’elle veut du mag et de ses autres produits, aux clients ensuite de juger si ça leur convient et si ils veulent payer pour ces produits. 
Mais on ne peut pas bien longtemps faire payer aux gens des choses qu’ils n’aiment pas, parce qu’ils y a “des gens derrières”. C’est la triste réalité malheureusement, aussi froid que ça peut paraître dans la situation actuelle. 

C’est pourquoi je pense utile que l’équipe ai  aussi des retours sur les choses qui ont amené des lecteur à ne plus suivre le mag, car dans n’importe quel business perdre un client n’est pas anodin, d’autant plus sur des activités de niche comme celui de CPC. 

Je trouverais intéressant que l’enquête d’opinion qui, j’ai cru comprendre, va être lancée par l’équipe ne soit pas uniquement ciblé sur les abonnés actuels CPC, mais par exemple à tous les membres inscrits du forum, pour leur donner le plus d’éléments de réflexion possible.

----------


## Sigma Primaris

Alors déjà, on n'est pas certains que l'enquête d'opinion n'ait pas pour objectif de cibler le contenu qui intéresse le moins pour le retirer du mag et faire des économies, et non pas pasque les gens auraient subitement découvert qu'ils vendaient un truc qui plaisait pas et qu'ils perdaient des lecteurs à cause de ça. 

Parce que la base de ton opinion c'est que Canard PC déplaît à un nombre suffisamment important de lecteurs pour que ça devienne une menace pour sa survie voire tout simplement son développement. De ça on n'a aucune confirmation, c'est juste ton intuition. 

Et si il faut t'as raison, mais perso j'en doute parce que c'est pas du tout ce qui a été dit.

----------


## Zerger

Les topics CPC, c'est comme mon petit coin jardin: les premiers jours ça va, après ca se met vite à pourrir...  ::(: 
(Je n'ai pas la main verte)

----------


## Manu71

> Les topics CPC, c'est comme mon petit coin jardin: les premiers jours ça va, après ca se met vite à pourrir... 
> (Je n'ai pas la main verte)


 ::XD::

----------


## Howii

> mais par exemple à tous les membres inscrits du forum, pour leur donner le plus d’éléments de réflexion possible.


Mais pourquoi ?

----------


## Sylla

Pour demander aux Experts CPC de donner leur avis sur un sujet qu'ils ne maîtrisent pas, je suppose.

----------


## Charal

> Mais pourquoi ?


 ::huh:: 

Ben c'est marqué dans la phrase....

Il semble que vous êtes tous bien convaincus que CPC  doit rester cloisonné sur son socle d'abonnés/lecteurs actuels pour rebondir.
J'espère pour eux que vous avez raison.

Ca faisait bien longtemps que je n'avais pas posté sur le forum, l'ouverture d'esprit et la qualité des échanges m'ont l'air de s'y être pris une petite calbotte.
Je referme donc la porte délicatement et vous laisse tranquillement deviser.

----------


## Sylla

> Ben c'est marqué dans la phrase....
> 
> Il semble que vous êtes tous bien convaincus que CPC  doit rester cloisonné sur son socle d'abonnés/lecteurs actuels pour rebondir.
> J'espère pour eux que vous avez raison.


Alors non. C'est déjà pas ce que dit Ivan, qui évoque à plusieurs reprises le besoin de renouveler et d'élargir le lectorat. Par contre, on (enfin moi déjà) dit que les membres du forum ne sont ni spécialement représentatifs de quoi que ce soit ni ne sont spécialement légitimes à donner leur avis sur ce que devrait être le mag. Et à moins d'avoir une hémorragie de lecteurs, je trouve plus pertinent de se concentrer sur ce qui attire les nouveaux plutôt que sur ce qui a déplu à ceux qui ont arrêté.

----------


## Lowren

Et puis la situation actuelle de CPC est dûe en très grande partie à l'inflation, la crise du papier, le covid et la guerre en ukraine (tout combiné en fait). Sans ces circonstances exceptionnelles, ils n'auraient pas eu besoin de se séparer de leurs salariés, le mag serait encore sur de bons rails.
Même si certaines de leurs décisions ne me plaisent pas, perso je reconnais quand même qu'ils semblent savoir ce qu'ils font. Avant tout ce bordel, la direction du mag avait l'air quand même bien engagée. On peut comprendre qu'ils aient pas envie d'entendre les remarques de Jean-conseil alors que la situation est dûe à des facteurs extérieurs.

----------


## Jul Marston

Si la crise permet d'assouplir la couverture, c'est toujours ça de gagné

----------


## Howii

Ou tu peux arrêter de vouloir rouler tes magazines comme un sagouin  ::ninja::

----------


## Izual

> Si la crise permet d'assouplir la couverture, c'est toujours ça de gagné


Ça va l'indécence ? Quatre personnes ont perdu leur boulot.

----------


## BaDy

> Ça va l'indécence ? Quatre personnes ont perdu leur boulot.


Non mais je suis du même avis que toi Izual, au plus je lis ce topic-ci au plus je me dis que certains méritent clairement pas de pouvoir vous lire. A la base c'était sensé être un lieu de témoignage envers les 4 personnes qui quittent CPC au final c'est le ring des pascontents.

----------


## vectra

Il faudrait aussi user du banhammer.
C'est bourrin mais ça fait du bien.

----------


## Baalim

> Non mais je suis du même avis que toi Izual, au plus je lis ce topic-ci au plus je me dis que certains méritent clairement pas de pouvoir vous lire. A la base c'était sensé être un lieu de témoignage envers les 4 personnes qui quittent CPC au final c'est le ring des pascontents.


D'où une interrogation : pourquoi donc laisser ce topic ouvert ?

----------


## Jul Marston

> certains méritent clairement pas de pouvoir vous lire.


Tu penses que résilier mes abonnements (le magazine et la chaîne Twitch) et arrêter d'acheter les hors-séries en kiosque aiderait ? Curieux comme réflexion...

----------


## vectra

Il serait urgent que tu partes en vacances.
Cordialement,

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Mais il y a certainement un temps pour tout, et pour le moment, ben... courage à tous. Et tenez bon


Merci !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il s'est abonné après avoir regardé Twitch, donc c'est que la stratégie marche.


Oui, beaucoup nous ont découvert comme cela depuis 2019, et c'est indispensable.




> Sinon j'ai vu que vous avez mis en place des promos sur la boutique de goodies. Je le dis ici, si ça peut inciter des gens à acheter. Perso votre magnifique collection de pins trop swag m'a fait craquer.


-50% sur des packs de goodies: https://boutique.canardpc.com/common/categories/8

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La discussion tournant en rond, et à l'animosité entre participants, je ferme le topic.
Merci à tous pour vos attentions envers les personnes concernées et Canard PC.

----------

